# Naruto Chapter 568 Discussion Thread



## Hexa (Dec 14, 2011)

Jump is technically on break this week.  However, due probably to printing issues, we typically receive a very early leak for this chapter.  Last year, we received an early spoiler on Friday (the 24th, EST) during this break week.  There is no guarantee that we will receive an early leak this year, or that it will be at a similar time.  Regardless of whether there is an early leak or not, we can expect chapter 569 sometime around January 11th, 2012.

Please do not agonize over the release time of the chapter in this thread.  Just predict!


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Dec 14, 2011)

*Naruto Chapter 568 Prediction Thread*

Lets get the predictions flying the bijuu tails


Quote:
Originally Posted by Hiroshi 
Some things you should keep in mind before posting:

1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
3. Don't post if you're just going to agonize/complain.
4. Please do post if you are going to discuss Naruto latest spoilers or chapter.
5. Please do report anything that you feel is unnecessary in this thread.

Failure to comply will result in harsh consequences as this thread has been warned many times before, there will be no excuses. This means 5 day section bans to anyone who fails to listen to the rules.

Please note that if the Predictions Thread gets way out of hand at some point during the week, the thread will be trashed and you will lose post count. But if the majority of the posters in this thread read and follow the above, it should not be a problem 

Quote:
Originally Posted by FitzChivalry  
Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore meaning that there is no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.

It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## Escargon (Dec 14, 2011)

I predict Naruto going nine tail modes, r4ping all jins, breaking Tobis mask and Sasuke joining the fight.


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 14, 2011)

The chapter starts with Kyubi having few panels of flashbacks about Naruto. Then it gives Naruto chakra and says that it'll cooperate. Naruto busts out of the the Bijuus mouth and jumps beside Kakashi, Gai and Bee.

Tobi gathers all the Jinchuriki together and makes them all go full Biju. Kyubi talks to Naruto and says that they need to use Bijudama or they're doomed. Kyubi tells Naruto that his Bijudama is different from Hachibi's and instructs Naruto in forming it. Naruto forms the Bijudama Rasengan perfectly then and shoots it from his hands. The dust settles and all the Jinchuriki lay down defeated, reverted to base. Kakashi says that they'll need to seal them fast and tells Naruto to take care of Tobi.

Kyubi talks to Naruto: "If we're gonna fight the masked man head on you're gonna need this...."

Chapter ends with Naruto's KCM undergoing a new transformation!!


----------



## Jad (Dec 14, 2011)

I am 100% confident that Gai and Kakashi will destroy the 6 Tails and move on to the next one. Which would in-turn piss Tobi off and he may step in (or he CAN'T step in, with all the controlling his doing).


----------



## BlazeD (Dec 14, 2011)

I predict Naruto going into sage mode to break out of the bijuu.  And more of Hachibi getting slapped around by inferior bijuus.


----------



## daschysta (Dec 14, 2011)

Kakashi and Gai actually held their own quite well for facing V2 jinchuuriki, pretty much just fighting them straight on, classic raikiri/ gates style, they haven't really been owned or forced to resort to their best moves.


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Dec 14, 2011)

I predict we don't see what the kyuubi does until 2 chapters from now. Also kyuubi/naruto will go 4 tail mode the same amount of tails that kicked jiraiya's ass.This time 4 tails with both the yin and yang chakra together. No ill effects and naruto will be able to control himself.


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Dec 14, 2011)

haha it looks better cuz of the colors lol but anyways I didnt see the new prediction so i made one


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 14, 2011)

I predict that Stage 6 Naruto emerges from inside that Jinchuuriki in full control of himself unlike the last time during the fight with Uzumaki Nagato. I also predict that Sasuke is shadowed by Itachi from a distance... I also predict that we learn who the mask guy is at last since he's like the Peins and resurrected Jinchuuriki's with the black rod inserted in chest. I also predict that there will be more lol moments with the Nine-Tails & Eight-Tails.


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 14, 2011)

Kyuubi flashback chapter. To make Vered happy we get another appearance by Rikudou Sennin.

568 the Kyuubi's decision. 
We get various scenes of the Kyuubi's life. Starting with a shadowy Rikudou talking to him as a newborn bijuu and making a promise that one day the Kyuubi will no longer need its hatred, how he felt driven to unleash his hatred in places where hatred gathered, how he was enslaved by Madara and then taken by Shodai. How he lived within Mito and Kushina and finally how he ended up being sealed within Naruto and witnessed Naruto's struggles.

In between those scenes we get the battle as it progresses. 
Naruto escapes the Yonbi's mouth but he's still on the defensive as the Yonbi bombards him with the lava equivalent of the Renkuudan. Naruto struggles to defend against it when yet a third jinchuuriki transforms into a full bijuu. Naruto's body vanishes in the onslaught of AOE attacks and we get a scene how his chakra isn't enough to defend against it when the Kyuubi finally makes his decision. 

A huge explosion follows. We get to see Naruto encased by a globe of chakra defending against the attacks. Chapter ends with Naruto transforming beyond KCM.

Beginning of 569:
The Hachibi laughs at the Kyuubi and the Kyuubi is a total tsundere.


----------



## Deadway (Dec 14, 2011)

*Naruto 568 Prediction-2012 cliffhanger*
*No mercy.*

_Scene starts with Lee in gates back peddling Mangetsu_
Lee: Even in gates he's still fast enough to counter my moves! And even if I land a blow I just go through his water like body..
_Mangetsu has all the sword sticking out of his water substance body_
Mangetsu: How will you counter this one...
_Mengatsu pulls out the be header blade_
Sai: Damit...we told Kakashi and Gai that we could handle this but..
_Mangetsu charges Lee only to be intercepted by Suigetsu_
Suigetsu: That's my sword brother!
Mangetsu: ....you

Scene changes to Mifune and co

_Mifune is severely injured and has some bones stuck inside him._
Fodder Samurai: General Mifune watch out!
_Kimimaro is attacking in CS2_
Mifune: I can't move like this....is this the end?
Juugo intercepts Kimimaro at CS2
Kimimaro: Juugo...this is Orochimaru's orders...move.
Juugo: Orochimaru is dead. Sasuke killed him. 
Kimimaro: !........then I have no purpose...to be controlled by another puppet....
Juugo: I know.

_Scene switches to Naruto and co_
Naruto his pushing up from Roshis mouth
Naruto: I....I can't hold...this much longer...
Bee: Naruto used more of the kyuubi's chakra! 
Hachibi: Kyuubi stop draining him! 
Kyuubi:.....
_Naruto manages to free himself but lands on the floor_
Hachibi: KYUUBI GIVE HIM CHAKRA!
Kyuubi: Shut your mouth Hachibi! I'm the Nine tail DEMON fox. I don't care what you and Bee have as a relationship I work alone. 
Bee: mother fucka Naruto get up!
Naruto: I think....I .....
_Naruto falls to the ground motionless._
Kakashi and Gai: !
Bee: ! no...
Tobi: !
Hachibi: The kyuubi drained him... Naruto is...
_Scene shows naruto's face with no pupils_
*Dead.*
Kakashi gets a flashback to when he said he's going on a rampage
Gai stopped him and told him to save that for the finale.
Kakashi: Gai...
Gai: !?
Kakashi activates a new version of MS -Now is the time.
*
Scene changes so konoha*
_Bodies drop to the group_
_Ibiki falls down and has been cut through the chest_
Sasuke: Karin...you would betray me this easily?
Karin is surrounded by blackops who surround the elders.
Karin: I told them everything. I could sense your cold chakra a mile away.
_Oharu and Koharu stand up and remove their robes_
Koharu: Blackops, stand aside.
Sasuke: !
Oharu: It's time we demonstrated why we were the thirds advisers.
Koharu and Oharu are in battle gear.
Sasuke: Let's go (activates EMS)
*Chapter end.*


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 14, 2011)

*Chapter 568 Prediction*:   The Kyuubi's Hope

As Naruto falls into the mouth of the Yonbi, the Kyuubi lets go of its hatred and gives Naruto his absolute full power, enabling Naruto to transform into the full Kyuubi state.

Everyone is in shock as Naruto starts beating up the other Bijuu.   The Kyuubi takes a moment to reflect on his hatred of shinobi and believes Naruto will indeed be the one that will change everything and that Bijuu will no longer be weapons but to be respected.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 14, 2011)

Chapter 568: Kyuubi's Heart
Side Text: Naruto's time is about to end...


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Naruto begins to slowly open Yonbi's mouth*
Naruto: URGHHHHHHHHHH!!!
*Naruto opens Yonbi's mouth faster and jumps out*
Hachibi: Naruto's back in the Kyuubi Chakra Mode...
Naruto: What's going on...I didn't think I had enough in me to continue using this but-

*Inside Naruto*
Kyuubi: I helped you you fool!
Naruto: !? 
Kyuubi: ...
Naruto: But...why?
Kyuubi: Does it matter? I simply don't want to be captured...
Naruto: ...That's not it...
Kyuubi: !
Naruto: I may not be that smart...but I can tell you did this more then just not wanting to be captured.
Kyuubi: ...
Naruto: I-!!!
Kyuubi: !!!

*Back on the battle field*
Hachibi: LOOK OUT NARUTO!!!
*Hachibi moves his hand in front of Naruto, which gets crushed by Yonbi*
Hachibi: URGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
Killerbee: Hachibi!

*Back inside Naruto*
Naruto: Hachibi...
*Kyuubi has a worried look on his face*
Naruto: We have to work with each other! 
Kyuubi: *Still has a worried look*...
Naruto: Hachibi is trying to protect us...Kakashi and Guy are trying to protect us...everyone in the Alliance is fighting, risking their lives...TO PROTECT US!!! 
Kyuubi: No...they are trying to protect...you...
Naruto: !?
Kyuubi: *Looking depressed now*...This world sees me as a monster. The world either wants us Bijuu to be away for good or be used as weapons to help themselves, they could care less about us...Hachibi is lucky, he was able to find someone who actually cares about him.
???: He wasn't the only one who was lucky.
Kyuubi: !!!
Naruto: !? Why does it seem like I have a new voice in my head every day...
*Gobi appears, with Han*
Naruto: THEY GOT IN MY HEAD?! THIS DOESN'T LOOK GOOD AT ALL!!!
Han: Calm down kid.
Naruto: Umm...
Gobi: My host cares about me, it's because of him that I was able to stop causing mayhem and fight along side him to help make this world a better place.
Kyuubi: *Shocked look*...
*Rokubi and Utakata appears*
Naruto: !?
Kyuubi: !
Rokubi: Utakata is a great host too. He saw me more then a giant Slug monster, he saw me as a friend.
*Yonbi, Roshi, Sanbi, Yagura, Nibi, Yugito, Nanabi, and Fuu all appear*
Naruto: SERIOUSLY IT'S WAY TO CROWDED IN HERE!!!
Yonbi: We all have been in the same situation as you Kyuubi.
Nanabi: We were all monsters, wanting nothing but destruction. 
Nibi: But our hosts were the ones to help us...help us understand ourselves better and understand the world better too.
Sanbi: Having a host isn't a burden for us at all, it's a gift. My host released me, so I wouldn't be captured, he gave his life for me. 
Naruto: *Shocked look*...
Kyuubi: *Same shocked look as Naruto*...
Fuu: Aww, you two look like a perfect couple, even making the same facial expressions, I bet you two would be awesome in a fight together!
Yagura: I think I speak for us all when I say that being a Jinchuriki isn't a burden, just like Sanbi said having a host isn't a burden, it's a gift. We all get to understand ourselves better and the world, just like the Bijuu. 
Roshi: Thanks to Yonbi, I was able to explore the world, and learned things about myself I never even knew about. 
Utakata: Rokubi was great to have around, she made me see there's more to life then fighting, there's the good times you get to spend with your friends. 
Yugito: I ended up with a house full of Cats because of Nibi, every time I saw a Cat I thought of her and that made me happy...I might have overdid it a little with 200 Cats but I can't help how much I love Nibi. 
Kyuubi: I...
Naruto: How exactly did all of you get in my head...
???: It was me...
*Hachibi appears, with Killerbee, and Ichibi and Gaara*
Naruto: My head is seriously going to be hurting with all this in my head.
Hachibi: It was difficult making a link for all the Bijuu and Jinchuriki, it wont last long so we need to make this quick!
Naruto: Wait how is Gaara here isn't he fighting right now...aren't we all fight!?
Hachibi: This is are subconscious mind, we are still fighting. However if we take too long our bodies will collapse, the other Jinchuriki and Bijuu will be fine though because of Edo Tensei, which is why we need to make this quick!*Hachibi looks exhausted*
Ichibi: I can't say I felt the same as everyone else did about their host, I just wanted to prove I was stronger then Kyuubi said I was, I put this kid through hell though, and I would take it back. You must hate me Gaara...
Gaara: No. I don't hate you or blame you for anything. We both didn't fully understand each other at the time, but now...
Ichibi: Heh, I think I get what you're saying, I guess I can say I feel the same like everyone else. 
Hachibi: See Kyuubi...? Being a Jinchuriki or a Bijuu isn't bad at all, because we'll always have someone there with us. 
Kyuubi: *Speechless face*
Naruto: ...Once we win this war, I'll make sure every person understands you, and all the Bijuu. When they think of you and the others, they wont think of a monster or a tool, they'll think of a hero, a noble beast, a wonderful creature. I wont stop until everyone knows and understands that Bijuu aren't bad at all. No matter how long it takes me, I will make everyone understand each other, there will be no more hate, no more war, the world will be at peace, and you can be apart of it Kyuubi.
Kyuubi: Naruto...
Naruto: *Smiling, with thumbs up* I believe it!
Kyuubi: ...Heh.

*Scene changes to Edo Madara vs Kages*
Edo Madara: You Kages are impressive...
*Focus on Gaara*
Gaara: !
Onoki: You alright Gaara? You looked a little out there for a second.
Gaara: *Smiles* I'm fine, let's finish this so Naruto can bring peace to the world.

*Scene changes to Tobi and the others*
Guy: What is Naruto doing, this is no time for sleep!
Kakashi: ...
*Naruto begins to change*
Guy: What's going on!?
Kakashi: It's the Kyuubi...
Guy: We're going to have to deal with the Kyuubi now too, when is the rest of the backup getting here!
Kakashi: I think the Kyuubi is our back up...
Guy: Why do you say that?
Kakashi: ...Just a feeling.
*Naruto changes completely into Kyuubi*
Hachibi: Finally...
Tobi: WHAT!?
Kyuubi: IT'S OVER FOR YOU...
Naruto and Kyuubi: BELIEVE IT!!!

End Text-Naruto and Kyuubi working together, will it be enough?


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 14, 2011)

I can see Kyubi doing something epic.

But I don't see how they're going to survive this fight, even with Gai and Kakashi.


----------



## Jakeirako (Dec 14, 2011)

I predict Naruto going into 9 tails mode and seeing more of what Kyuubi is thinking about.


----------



## KillerFlow (Dec 14, 2011)

Suigetsu and Juugo are heading to Oro's hideout (idk which one) but they're bound to end up in one of the battles going on, most likely where Mangetsu and Kimimaru are (and they're night too far off each other) so we'll most likely still get Mangetsu vs. Suigetsu and Kimi vs. Juugo


----------



## Gabe (Dec 14, 2011)

KillerFlow said:


> Suigetsu and Juugo are heading to Oro's hideout (idk which one) but they're bound to end up in one of the battles going on, most likely where Mangetsu and Kimimaru are (and they're night too far off each other) so we'll most likely still get Mangetsu vs. Suigetsu and Kimi vs. Juugo



They are probably all defeates already since shikas dad sai the divisions were to to narutos location. 

I think we see a flashback of the kyuubis past and we learb secretes of the kyuubi the databook says that the kyuubi knowsbthw secretew of the uchiha and naruto


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 14, 2011)

IMO Naruto will turn into Kyuubi and we will have a huge pokemon battle.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 15, 2011)

I predict the Kyuubi goes into a flashback about how much Naruto reminds him of Mito. 

It'll turn out that the kyuubi has always been in a jinchuuriki from members the Uzumaki clan until whirlpools destruction when Mito was forced to move to Konoha. 
In that flashback we'll see a new character in whirlpool who'll turn out later to be Tobi.


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 15, 2011)

I hope we get to see the K11 turn up at the battlefield soon!

Hopefully the colour spread of the K12 and Tobi in chapter 515 will become on-panel


----------



## Escargon (Dec 15, 2011)

I dont get it? Spoilers this Friday, 16th? 

Heres my spoil.. predictions for the next chapter:

Narutu: Holy shit im getting crushed!

Nine Tails: Naruto.. they were right about you, you can change anyone!

Naruto: ?!

*Transforms into Nine Tails*

Naruto: ...Nine Tails. 

Nine Tails: Yes, im in your side now, crush that masked man!

Naruto: YEAH! WEEE!

Gai gives a thumbs up and Kakashi smiles.

Bee: YEAH BOY! LETS OWN THAT friend!


Switches to Madara VS Kages

Onoki: Accept your lost already..

Madara: Oh really? *Removes shirt to reveal Harishama implanted*

Tsunade: YOU BASTARD!

Madara: Youre nothing Kages.. this world belongs to me. Sleep well. 

Madara summons a fake moon. Everyone except Onoki falls for it.

Madara: Time to check Tobi..

Onoki somehow didnt fell for that trick and is following Madara.


Switches to Orochimaru lair and a dark shadowed guy with a sword in a cell: Oh theyre here..


Switches to Itachi arriving at Sasuke

Itachi: Sasuke.. wait.

Sasuke: ?! YOU?!


Switches to Tobi battlefield

Tobi: Oh well, your nine-tails mode is pretty strong, releasing all tailed beasts.. but i got another trick you see..

Madara shows up.

Everyones shocked. 

Kakashi: Well take care of him.

Madara: Lets combine our power then.. all the beasts are already against you..

Kakashi: !!!!!!

Tobi: ?! 

Nine-Tails hits Tobis mask so hard it breaks. Nawaki with Tobis half face is revealed. Everyones shocked, especially Naruto.

Tobi: Oh well.. who cares.. lets seal them all!

Madara: Sure!

All tailed beasts are ripped off, even the one from Narutos body but Naruto somehow survives it.

Madara: Time to summon ten tails..

Chapter ends.


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 15, 2011)

Kyuubi begrudgingly helps Naruto and the tide begins to turn, at least for now.

Less on-topic but the appearance of Juugo and Suigetsu, as well as Sasuke in the same chapter, suggests that this war arc most probably won't be the last arc before an short epilogue/end arc.  While Madara, Kabuto, and Tobi are all probably going down within the next year or so, Sasuke has little direct link to them, being more interested in fighting Naruto/destroying Konoha.  Meanwhile J&S are going around to Orochimaru's old bases, suggesting there's something else happening in the main plot after Tobi is dealt with.


----------



## Talis (Dec 15, 2011)

Well maybe Kyuubi starts sucking Narutos chakra since its good as 0 but the last panel on the newest chapter disagrees.
Kakashi and Gai will destroy 5 Jins but they will have a lot of trouble with Yagura, in the end when they are all death Tobi will be able to use the Rinnegans power this will of course take a few chapter to happen.


----------



## doppelganger (Dec 15, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Chapter 568: Kyuubi's Heart
> Side Text: Naruto's time is about to end...
> 
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]umDr0mPuyQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crona (Dec 15, 2011)

My prediction:
Kyuubi is asleep
Yonbi eats Naruto.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 15, 2011)

doppelganger said:


> [YOUTUBE]umDr0mPuyQc[/YOUTUBE]



But...then we get to know everyone's personality and learn more about them and all that


----------



## Gabe (Dec 15, 2011)

Naruto goes full kyuubi but it is golden not red in color


----------



## mellomuse (Dec 15, 2011)

Hmmm.  Will it be Naruto finally going into full Beast mode? Or, will Naruto suddenly go into Endless Sage Mode (and maybe not even know how he did it)? Whatever happens, it's not just going to be a matter of Kyuubi giving Naruto his chakra.  There was too much build up this chapter for that. I think it's time for Kyuubi Senpai to come out (at least I hope).


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 15, 2011)

Naruto is back in KCM and feeling a bit more confidence knowing that Kyuubi is no longer eating his chakra as he was warned at the beginning. With the help of more chakra limbs he manages to get off his back the Yonbi's mouth and lands next to Bee and the others. They plan a new strategy to fight the enemy. That is all I can see happening for now. More action.



Kuromaku said:


> Kyuubi begrudgingly helps Naruto and the tide begins to turn, at least for now.
> 
> Less on-topic but the appearance of Juugo and Suigetsu, as well as Sasuke in the same chapter, suggests that this war arc most probably won't be the last arc before an short epilogue/end arc.  While Madara, Kabuto, and Tobi are all probably going down within the next year or so, Sasuke has little direct link to them, being more interested in fighting Naruto/destroying Konoha.  Meanwhile J&S are going around to Orochimaru's old bases, suggesting there's something else happening in the main plot after Tobi is dealt with.



I agree that this isn't the final arc. But I can see either Tobi or Kabuto dying in this arc and the one that survives will move forward to become the FV for the final arc. Madara is an Edo so he likely will be the last troublesome Edo to be sealed/defeated.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Dec 15, 2011)

*Chapter 568: Acceptance

The chapter begins with Naruto holding open the mouth of the Four-Tails. He uses his overwhelming strength to push it even further, and smiles beatifically.

Inside Naruto's mind...

Naruto: So it looks like you're finally willing to work with me. I knew you'd come to sooner or later!

Naruto gives the Kyuubi the thumbs up signal.

Kyuubi: Shut your mouth, you infant! I am the Nine-Tailed Fox...I don't work for anyone! I am my own master! The only reason I'm helping you out now is so I don't get captured myself. I don't care about you!

Naruto's grin does not cease, instead becoming larger and more radiant.

Naruto: Nine-Tails, I know you don't mean that! You're finally relieved that there's someone who won't abuse you! But that's going to change...we'll defeat those who mistreated you in the past!

The Kyuubi's face contorts, a clear sign that he is highly uncomfortable. He recalls a certain encounter with an individual, having taken place over 60 years ago.

The Kyuubi stares wildly into space, its eyes bloodshot. It is filled with extreme hatred, and struggles to look at the individual who has invaded his peace and quiet.

Kyuubi: Show yourself, you coward! Whoever you think you are, you're an insigificant ant compared to me!

Unidentified: That's a rather interesting way of putting it, Nine-Tails. Of course, you fail to realize that it's my power which currently has you enslaved...

Kyuubi: Power...Sharingan?! Uchiha?! 

Unidentified: ...

The Nine-Tails becomes even angrier.

Kyuubi: You and your entire accursed clan are murderers and plunderers! Why the Sage of the Six Paths didn't kill that bastard elder son of his, I'll never know! It's only given rise to a population of liars, swindlers, and savages who'd just as soon kill their own brothers for power as look at them!

Unidentified: ...

Kyuubi: You barbaric beasts will be undone by your own greed and deceit! Mark my words, asshole!!

The figure steps into the light. It is none other than Uchiha Madara.

Madara: Apparently you haven't realized, Nine-Tails. It's you who's the animal, and it's you who will be treated as such. Your only purpose, along with the other tailed beasts, was to prevent the resurrection of the Ten-Tails. A beast that I have every intention of reviving.

Madara: As for your preconceived notions regarding the Sharingan, know that this power in my eyes isn't any ordinary Sharingan...it's the Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan, the very same doujutsu the Sage you speak so highly of possessed.

Kyuubi: !!

Madara: That's right...don't think he didn't take desperate measures in order to protect what was his. That might also explain why he couldn't kill his elder son. It turns out he had a soft spot in his heart for him all throughout his life, even after seeing what he'd done to their family...

...

The Kyuubi chakra that the fox donated to Naruto becomes so powerful that the latter is now holding the Four-Tails' mouth open with only one arm.

Naruto: I won't let you down, Nine-Tails!

Naruto prepares a Futon: Rasenshuriken, and aims it directly inside the beast's mouth.

Naruto: Eat this!

The scene switches to Jugo and Suigetsu. They walk through Orochimaru's hideout, hoping to find someone to talk to.

Jugo: This place is abandoned, Suigetsu. We should leave.

Suigetsu: Not yet. Someone has been here recently...I can feel it.

Walking deeper into the lair, Jugo and Suigetsu eventually discover a door that is ajar. They peer inside the room, but can't see much of anything.

Suigetsu: What do you reckon's inside?

Jugo: I don't know...all I can tell you is that this place is beginning to frighten me. I'm really getting the feeling that we shouldn't be here.

Suigetsu: What's with you, man? You've been acting like such a scared little girl lately! 

Jugo: I'm being cautious. We haven't been here in months, and suddenly we're going to enter the private room of one of the most manipulative and psychopathic individuals on the planet.

Suigetsu: Nothing will happen. We'll take a quick look inside, and go. Happy?

Jugo acquiesces. Opening the door very carefully, they slowly walk inside and find the room in complete disarray. Torture devices lie on the ground ruined, and there are disconnected wires everywhere. Lights flash on and off, and water is dripping from the ceiling. Large chunks of the wall have been broken off, and surgery tables exist in decay, having been destroyed.

Suigetsu: What the hell...happened here? 

Jugo: A revolt of some sort, perhaps?

Suigetsu: No...Orochimaru would never give up his research. Whoever's experiment this was, something went wrong and they were forced to abandon it. Could it be...?

Jugo: Suigetsu, look. There's something on that table over there.

Jugo and Suigetsu walk towards the material, and look at it with puzzled reactions. It is a white, viscuous fluid that carries the consistency of honey.

Jugo: I have no idea what any of this means.

Suigetsu: Neither do I. Maybe if I...

Suigetsu touches the material with his index finger, and analyzes it.

Suigetsu: Why would any of Orochimaru's henchmen mess around with this stuff? It's absolutely usele-

Suddenly, the pool of liquid moves, and begins forming an organism. Before long, ten white Zetsu clones stand partially crouched in front of the two. Suigetsu and Jugo stare, shocked at the sight.

Suigetsu: What the fuck are these things?! 

The clones attack.

The scene switches to Edo Madara's battle with the Five Kage. Both sides are locked in a stalemate, with neither landing a decisive blow on the other.

Mei: Nothing we try works! At this rate, we're going to run out of chakra!

Onoki: Consider the opposite, Mizukage! So far, we've been parrying each and every one of Madara's blows. Neither has an advantage, but that must change!

Tsunade: The Uchiha are inherently soldiers of war. It's no surprise that Madara possesses this monstrous stamina. But the Tsuchikage is right...we can't remain deadlocked forever! 

Gaara remains silent, while A silently vents his frustration.

Suddenly, Madara's eyes widen, and he remains motionless for several moments.

Madara: What...is this chakra? It's so dark...

Madara turns to Mu.

Madara: Kabuto...what is that energy? My powers allow me to detect large or potent amounts of chakra, and right now I'm sensing a lethal force, very far away from here.

Kabuto: !!

Kabuto: It appears Sasuke's transplant has concluded, then. So that shaking I heard earlier wasn't just a regular earthquake...this changes everything.

Kabuto: Well, you're right in saying that there's a powerful chakra here. You might find it interesting that the person in question is an Uchiha, just like yourself. And his eyes are exactly the same as yours...the Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan.

Madara: Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan...that doujutsu was supposed to die with me. What Uchiha out there currently has it? The only other person I can think of is Izuna, but he's...

Kabuto: Well, if you must know, the Uchiha clan was massacred decades after you died.

Madara: ?!

Madara: ...Massacred?

Kabuto: Yes. By a very talented Shinobi known as Itachi Uchiha. It is his younger brother, Sasuke Uchiha, who took his eyes and acquired the doujutsu you currently have. I can say with a fair amount of certainity that the younger will surpass the older by leaps and bounds. The sole member of the once proud Uchiha clan, he is.

Madara: Sasuke and Itachi...Kabuto. Take me to them once I finish up here. I want to meet these two brothers.

Kabuto smiles devilishly.

Kabuto: I can certainly arrange that. As a matter of fact, they're both heading my way now.

The scene switches to Naruto and company's battle against Tobi and the Pain Rikudou.

The Four-Tails is lying unconscious, and Kakashi and Gai have defeated the Two-Tails. Killer Bee has recovered.

Gai: It was all in the power of my youth, Kakashi! The sooner you embrace it, the stronger you'll become!

Kakashi: No..I think it was all in the power of Naruto's youth.

Kakashi and Gai look at Naruto, whose new Kyuubi Chakra Mode is of an orange color. His chakra shroud is more durable, and extends from his body farther than it did before. Almost like a miniature Susanoo.

Naruto: Kakashi-sensei, Uncle Bee, eyebrow sensei, this new mode is amazing! My attacks are stronger than they ever were! 

Killer Bee: Muthafucka, you look amazing! All the opponents you're razing!

Tobi stands in front of the remaining paths he has, and glares at the opposition.

Tobi: Uzumaki Naruto, you've truly made a name for yourself. But not even that mode will be enough to counter this Rinnegan technique, the strongest of them all...

Naruto: Rinnegan?!

Naruto looks frantically at Kakashi and Gai.

Kakashi: Don't worry. There's nothing he can do with that eye that we don't already know about.

Tobi: You're wrong on that count, Hatake Kakashi. This is one jutsu Nagato never got to show.

Tobi makes a hand seal.

Tobi: Hell Realm: Purified Soul Extraction!

END*


----------



## doppelganger (Dec 16, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> But...then we get to know everyone's personality and learn more about them and all that



Only if they get to have a slumber party.


----------



## auem (Dec 16, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Chapter 568: Kyuubi's Heart
> Side Text: Naruto's time is about to end...
> 
> 
> ...


lol...they were never perfect jin(apart from 4th mizukage,who again was controlled by madara...)...so there is no way their bijuu's think of them....gobi did attack tobi out of self-respect...


----------



## andrea (Dec 16, 2011)

Kyuubi does some stuff to rescue Naruto's sorry ass and reveals something about Madara and/or Tobi.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 16, 2011)

Naruto gets a power up and beats the 4 tails back


----------



## WasteU (Dec 16, 2011)

Naruto 568 - 9 Tails rampage

Suddenly Naruto turns into full 9 tailed kyuubi 
Yonbi Head explodes over everything near them.  Kakashi and Gai a stuck under Yonbi's jaw as it lands on them.  (because last chapter he naruto was in yonbi's mouth)

Kyuubi Laughs and looks at the rest of his prey and blows them back with an ere scream of charkra 

Naruto - Kyuubi I don't want to win like this.  There has to be a way to save them..  

Kyuubi replys.  They will be reborn lets kill them all.  I will not be underestamated anymore.  

Tobi - Great you will be easier to capture now.  Hold his hand up as the 6 out of the 7 tailed beast charge him.  

9 tails bitch slaps them all to the ground then starts forming a buji bomb.   

Tobi warps out of their only leaving a pile of crap behind him.


----------



## Ghost14 (Dec 16, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Best prediction ever. If the real chapter is half this good I'd be stunned.


----------



## Trance Kuja (Dec 16, 2011)

WasteU said:


> Naruto 568 - 9 Tails rampage
> 
> Suddenly Naruto turns into full 9 tailed kyuubi
> Yonbi Head explodes over everything near them.  Kakashi and Gai a stuck under Yonbi's jaw as it lands on them.  (because last chapter he naruto was in yonbi's mouth)
> ...



I approve of this prediction.  Seriously, I'm hoping for Naruto to not need his ass saved anymore. he should have this down.  

Get Kyuubi's help, Do a little dance, form Captain Planet, do whatever you have to do; just take care of things yourself, Naruto! It's your freakin' manga, here!


----------



## Synn (Dec 18, 2011)

Hopefully we'll get some K12


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 18, 2011)

More much-needed character development for the Kyuubi.


----------



## Greedy master (Dec 18, 2011)

Chapter 568 : Rinnegan Level Battle

*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto(thinking): this is the kyubi's chakra , that means... does he think of me as a friend?

Kyubi: heh..

Bee: Hurry hachibi!

Hachibi: i know!

hachibi catches naruto with a tentancle and move him back

Naruto: argh that was strong damn it.. what can we do against him?!

Kakashi: at this rate we need every division here

Gai: it will take some time until they arrive , we cant depend on them , i have no choice... but to use this power...

pannel switch to a green forest ( flashback mode on)

Young gai: Doton: iron kumite no jutsu!!

Gai beats some fodder nins 

Young gai: thats the scroll i had to recover , time to head back to konoha

While gai runs back to konoha he see below a beaten sabu with a gravely injured lee who is still an infant

Young Gai: what is going on here???

Sabu: agh.. some thieves attacked us , listen forget about me but please save that boy , im his grandfather ,
his parents died in battle , im the only one he has left... but i cant help him in this state

Young Gai: he is gravely injured!!! and there not any medical ninjas around here , what am i supposed to do?!

Sabu: damn it, i have an idea , listen , this is a very special forest , follow this path and you will find a giant cave
it said miracles happen inside there...

Gai follows the path and finds the cave and goes through

Young gai: damn it this seems like an ordinary cave , what is it really special about it?

a giant hole opens  and gai falls many meters below the ground

A Scary Voice: it seems i have a guest... only a man who truly wish something.. can reach me..

gai regains his consciouness and goes close to the voice 

From the shadow appears a  demon  monster who wields the rinnegan and it is imprisoned in roots

Demon: My name is charon , what is it really you wish mortal? i may give it to you but remember everything
comes with a price.

Young Gai: i dont know what you are , but if you can please save this boy! he is dying!

Charon: huh , i will save him but in return i will take all your ninjutsu and his as well!

Young Gai: damn it , is he gonna curse the kid too ?! 

Young Gai: i have no choice.... i will accept your deal

Charon stabs lee and gai with a rod and absorbs their ninjutsu while lee heal his wounds

Charon: fine , it seems you are willing to discard all your powers just to save this kid , i will leave
some of my chakra in you and the power to unlock the 8th gate ! just remember if you ever use this power...
your soul will be lost forever.

Flashback ends.

Gai: release 8th celestial gate , gate of death !!

Kakashi: GAI NO!

Gai: kakashi i promise you i will beat these guys

A purple aura covers gai 

Kakashi: what is this chakra? it doesnt feel human  

Naruto: what is going on?!

Gai: Kuchiyose no jutsu 

All purple aura covers gai vanish

Kakashi: Kuchiyose?! did he spend all this chakra for a summoning?

Suddenly a huge earthquake occurs and from the smoke and  the avatar of charon appears

Kakashi: what is this creature?! gai what did you...

Naruto: arghhhhhh! this creature is full of madness

Charon: it seems you called me in the end , i see you have a good reasoning , your opponent
use the powers of the heretic after all

Kakashi: the heretic? what do you mean?

Charon: long ago , when the people didnt know about  ninjutsu , there was a council of monks
who knew about its existence and we all possesed the rinnegan , we would protect mankind with our power
and let people decide their fate and never share our secrets with them

A panel shows the death god with charon and rikudou sennin standing together , all of them were members of the council

Naruto: but what happened then??

Charon: one man among us , the one who we call the heretic , decide to share these secrets with them , in
order to let them grow and help them come to peace , many of us disagreed with him and  a war occured
between us , in the end we losed the war and he sealed us forever in the depths of earth.

Gai: so thats why.... you stole my powers...

Charon: exactly , to discard any trace of ninjutsu left by the heretic

Kakashi: so a rinnegan clan truly existed... 

Tobi: i dont have records for any creature like this , but 6 bijuus are a match even for a master
of the rinnegan

Tobi: Attack him!

Charon: it seems humans use that monster's power in human bodies these days , how pathetic the world you left has 
become.... (thinking of rikudou sennin)

Charon: Burn to ashes!

a hellish fire aura comes from the charon and completely shatter the jinchuurikis

Tobi: what is this aura?! it burns even the space! if i get hit by it its over

Kakashi: he doesnt use any rinnegan powers we know...does this mean each rinnegan possess a different set
of powers?!

Jinchuurikis regenerate and now they all transform to bijuu

Tobi: its a pity to transform them all this early but i have no choice , now you are going to die

Tobi: Ultimate Bijuu dama!

All bijuus fire  bijuu dama at charon

Charon: i see they regenerate from this tensei jutsu , but this will make no difference against me

Charon: Rinnegan secret jutsu: Yomotsu Shikome! (  hags of the underworld )

Giant black portals are summoned and they absorb the bijuu damas and then a massive amount of black hands are 
coming out of the portals trying to catch the bijuus to draw them inside.

Tobi: what is this jutsu ?!

Kakashi: what a high level... is this the true rinnegan level?!

Charon: Welcome into the Abyss!!

Charon unleash his ultimate jutsu and with it the only hope of alliance , next chapter: gai's death


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, and enough to fill three chapters.


----------



## WasteU (Dec 18, 2011)

Trance Kuja said:


> I approve of this prediction.  Seriously, I'm hoping for Naruto to not need his ass saved anymore. he should have this down.
> 
> Get Kyuubi's help, Do a little dance, form Captain Planet, do whatever you have to do; just take care of things yourself, Naruto! It's your freakin' manga, here!



Planet shake's and he screams for ten minutes like the first time we see goku turn ssj3 would be cool as heck.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 18, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That prediction was amazing, especially the part about Madara finding about Sasuke and the ending.  

Shame the actual chapter won't be that good.+reps


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 19, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> [sp]*Chapter 568: Acceptance
> 
> The chapter begins with Naruto holding open the mouth of the Four-Tails. He uses his overwhelming strength to push it even further, and smiles beatifically.
> 
> ...



this is...beautiful :0


----------



## Joker J (Dec 19, 2011)

Suigetsu is gonna have a watery swordgasm when find all those 7 mist swordsmen swords on the battlefield.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 19, 2011)

Spoiler confirmed by Himajin

Naruto asks for more kyuubi chakra
Kyuubi gives it to him and tells him to use it wisely
Naruto blasts his way out of the mouth
Naruto goes into tailed state
Kyuubi produces bijuu-damas while Naruto bashes up the other jin
Kakashi say he hasn't finished his rampage; goes on a killing spree
Gai uses gates and blasts other jin to kingdom come
Tobi is nonplussed and preps a hidden rinnegan technique
End chapter


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 19, 2011)

I hope we get early chapter focusing on Madara and Kages.


Grimmjowsensei said:


> What.... We went through this every year ? I had no idea man...
> wtf man. I'll go on a vacation or something or make a youtube video and whine and bitch about kishimoto... dunno.. Grimm out.


Every year is the same.


----------



## Talis (Dec 19, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Spoiler confirmed by Himajin
> 
> Naruto asks for more kyuubi chakra
> Kyuubi gives it to him and tells him to use it wisely
> ...



I can't see this happening. 
Kyuubi gave Naruto already some chakra against the woodies.
Besides, i wonder how the Kyuubi will help Naruto this time, NO RM= NO Kyuubi chakra left right?


----------



## Fuyuu Hidarite (Dec 19, 2011)

loool3 said:


> I can't see this happening.
> Kyuubi gave Naruto already some chakra against the woodies.
> Besides, i wonder how the Kyuubi will help Naruto this time, NO RM= NO Kyuubi chakra left right?



Naruto IS in Rikudou Mode now... so yes, Kyuubi is still able to lend lots of chakra.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





silenceofthelambs said:


> *Chapter 568: Acceptance
> 
> The chapter begins with Naruto holding open the mouth of the Four-Tails. He uses his overwhelming strength to push it even further, and smiles beatifically.
> 
> ...







This was really good. I hope that Edo Madara meets Itachi and Sasuke


----------



## Naklin (Dec 19, 2011)

^That would be cool


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Dec 19, 2011)

I predict naruto breaks the teeth


----------



## jplaya2023 (Dec 19, 2011)

Chapter 568: Naruto and the Kyubbi become one!?!?

*Scene starts with naruto struggling inside Roshi's mouth*

Naruto: "AHHHH, this is bad, in Frog Mode (Sage Mode) opening his mouth wouldn't be a problem, but this mode isn't built for fighting like this"

Gai: "Kakashi, we have to help Naruto"

Kakashi: "Right, i'll hold off these Bijuu with Bee go get naruto"

Gai: "6th gate open" 
*Gai goes 150km in an instant, and strikes roshi's bijuu in the stomach"

Roshi Bijuu: "GWAHHH" *Spits out naruto who falls through 10 trees*

Gai: "Are you alright Naruto!?"

*Naruto is bleeding profusely from his face, and his confidence is gone*

Naruto: "I will be fine thick brows sensai"

*Inside Naruto, he walks to where the Kyubbi is seal*

Naruto "If we don't defeat them here, you will be taken from me and forever used as a monster, do you want that"

Kyubbi: "Brat, I don't give a damn about you, but i will not be a pet anymore, please remove this seal and we will fight as one"

*Naruto hesitates and begins to remove the seal*

*flash back to Minato stopping Naruto the last time*

Naruto: "Sorry Dad, but you entrusted this world to me and this is my decision to save it"

*Naruto removes the seal and Kyubbi leaves the cage*

Naruto: "what now"

Kyubbi: "Just a second brat, it's good to be free, now to summon him"

*Kyubbi scratches Naruto's face and uses with blood for a summon jutsu*

Kyubbi: "Impure World ressurection technique"

*Death God appears next to Naruto and everyone is shocked*

Tobi: "!!!!!!"

Bee: "What the hell is that creepy guy"

Kakashi: "This is just like.........."

Death God: "So you finally summon me Kyubbi, i guess you're ready to change the world afterall. A creature living in darkness and malice all his life ready to sacrifice his life for the sake of the world. To think this Boy (Naruto) is the savior of this world. When his father first came into my realm he told me Naruto would change the world, but i never thought he would change you"

Kyubbi: "Bastard, just get on with it already"

Naruto : "What's happening"

Kyubbi: "Just wait brat"

*Tobi uses the 3 tails to attack, but death god kills it and seals it in his realm*

*Death God creates a barrier around himself, naruto and the kyubbi*

*Death God opens a bottle, and another Kyubbi is ressurected and 3x the size of the original Kyubbi*

Death God: "This is the yang part of your chakra that Minato sealed inside of me Kyubbi, please rejoin your former self"

*Both Kyubbi's merge into 1 as the barrier explodes and the kyubbi is fully erect with red and orange chakra*

Naruto: "A,a,a Amazing"

Kyubbi: "We're not done yet, Naruto, i am going to merge into you, no longer will you be housing me, all my power, knowledge, and skills will be inside you and your body, get ready"

*Kyubbi makes a seal and him and naruto are sucked in together*

*The world begins to rumble, and the new Naruto emerges from the quake*

*Naruto has a fiery red aura, red pupils, chakra emitting from his body, and an evil stare*

Super Naruto "Tobi, Madara, whoever the fukk you're. Prepare yourself, this is the end"

*Tobi begins making seals until, Naruto hits him and knocks his mask off*

Tobi: "GWWWWAAH, he's faster than light and stronger than an elephant"

*Tobi without his mask gazes at kakashi*

Kakashi: "!!!!!!!, IT CAN'T BE!!!!"

*Chapter ends with Kakashi's eyes being both open*

*What is naruto's new power, does Kakashi knows Tobi's true identity* this is the side text


----------



## Marsala (Dec 19, 2011)

Can anybody read the preview text for Naruto here? 

I think it says something about Naruto, Bee, and Kakashi.


----------



## xanxus987 (Dec 19, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Can anybody read the preview text for Naruto here?
> 
> I think it says something about Naruto, Bee, and Kakashi.



takL translate it 

from wsj,
"I went to see a performance (a stage play?) of Takeshita-san who acts as Naruto in the Anime. It was a spectacle and great!!" -masashi

preview pages say
"naruto, bee and kakashi!! Where on earth will the furious battle go…!?


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 19, 2011)

xanxus987 said:


> preview pages say
> "naruto, bee and kakashi!! Where on earth will the furious battle go…!?


That's very informative.  At least we know the battle won't get cut and off-screen'd.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Dec 19, 2011)

Greedy master said:


> Chapter 568 : Rinnegan Level Battle
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...






   *WTF?!!* Rikudou sennin comming from a rinnegan clan?!  

and one of the members of the clan stole guy and lee's ability to use ninjutsu and gave them the ability to open the inner gates?   WTF Kind of shit is that?!

Thanx for the laugh though. overall, i did enjoy reading this


----------



## Klue (Dec 20, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> I hope we get early chapter focusing on Madara and Kages.



I could really use a Edo Madara vs Kage chapter too.


----------



## Talis (Dec 20, 2011)

^ Maybe the battle goes to the pocket dimension.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2011)

i predict aoba finding kabuto


----------



## Edo Madara (Dec 20, 2011)

kyubi gives narto massive chakra
narto used TKB and attacked jins with bunch of FRS


----------



## Bringer (Dec 20, 2011)

Damn I really want Golden Byakugan to happen


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 20, 2011)

Jad said:


> *I am 100% confident that Gai and Kakashi will destroy the 6 Tails and move on to the next one*. Which would in-turn piss Tobi off and he may step in (or he CAN'T step in, with all the controlling his doing).


i seriously know that wont happend.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Dec 20, 2011)

Naruto goes KSM and obliterates the one trying to eat him meanwhile Gai is severely struggling to hold his own in 7 Gates he is about to gets hit by a tailed beast bomb  when Naruto jumps in and saves him Naruto tells Gai he has to keep focused in this fight maybe we will see the other divisions starting to move to the Jin battlefield.


----------



## Klue (Dec 20, 2011)

Jad said:


> I am 100% confident that Gai and Kakashi will destroy the 6 Tails and move on to the next one. Which would in-turn piss Tobi off and he may step in (or he CAN'T step in, with all the controlling his doing).



Gai and Kakashi defeat a Bijuu?


That would be awful.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Dec 20, 2011)

everyone knows massive kage bunshins and rasengan will defeat the neo pains


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Dec 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Gai and Kakashi defeat a Bijuu?
> 
> 
> That would be awful.



I agree with this ^




Dark Uchiha said:


> everyone knows massive kage bunshins and rasengan will defeat the neo pains



If that fails then read from the book, if it fails, repeat all over again untill it works  


I think they most likely will show Kabuto, Madara been Boss and Naruto figthing.


----------



## kamerask (Dec 20, 2011)

Something like this is going to happen:

Naruto gets a new mode, Kyubii will give him more chakra and power. Naruto strikes on Tobi, punches him and breaks his mask. Tobi will fall to the ground, mask is broken. Tobi stand up, we see just his neck. Then he says something like: "Now, you see who I am.Suprised??". Then we see Narutos, Kakashis, Killer Bees and Gais suprised face.

End of chapter....

Yeah, I predict we wont see the face xD


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 20, 2011)

Addy said:


> i predict aoba finding kabuto



Nah.

Sasuke arriving at the HQ.
Shikaku prepares to stop him and protect Mabui.
.
Suddenly.....
*DOOR SLAM NO JUTSU*
"Is the Story that Itachi has returned really true?And that he is chasing after Kabuto?"

Cliffhanger:



Imma say:
Kyuubi gives Naruto full control and goes full 9 tails for the cliffhanger


----------



## Chills Here (Dec 20, 2011)

I predict that Kakashi and Gai are only there to witness something major happen, and that the others will not make it in time to get involved with this battle.


----------



## Joker J (Dec 20, 2011)

next Chapter...

Title- *THE BLUE BEAST ARISE!* 

*Kisame comes out of nowhere*
*Bijuus sees Kisame*
Bijuus: **(0_0)** "OH FUCK SHIT IT'S HIM!!! NO, ANYBODY BUT HIM!!!!
*One Bijuu passes out from just the frighting sight of him* 
Kisame gives Samehada a chuck Norris thumbs up.

*Samehada:* "GIGIGIGIGI"
*Samehada leaps towards Kisame*
* Kisame grabs the handle in the air ending in a epic pose like this.

*Kisame:* *slowly tilts head up grinning* "Time for me to do what i do best!!!"
*Bijuus:* skip to 30 sec lol.
[YOUTUBE]re0yOujaBoM[/YOUTUBE]
Bijuu reactions.
[YOUTUBE]Qw2uvhmeCZQ[/YOUTUBE]
*Kisame:* "Lets get strated shall we?!"


Next chapter: *The Bijuu hunter do what he does best!*





.... A man can dream can he?


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Dec 20, 2011)

Joker J said:


> [sp]next Chapter...
> 
> Title- *THE BLUE BEAST ARISE!*
> 
> ...





And kisame wakes up realizing that that was the best dream he ever had. to bad he got solo'd by Guy


----------



## navy (Dec 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Gai and Kakashi defeat a Bijuu?
> 
> 
> That would be awful.



Why is that?


----------



## Klue (Dec 20, 2011)

navy said:


> Why is that?



Bijuu, the stories ultimate weapons defeated by Kakashi and Gai?


----------



## navy (Dec 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Bijuu, the stories ultimate weapons defeated by Kakashi and Gai?



Guy goes 8th Gate and solos. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously though, We've seen plenty of people fight bijuus, Guy and Kakashi arent *that* weak.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Dec 20, 2011)

naruto probably powers up everyone was wondering where all his tailed states power dissapeared to?? kn4  was blowing up triple boss summon size rashamon gates,was blowing up huge portion of forest with shockwave roars a waves.

naruto controlling some of the chakra got him some nice stuff but seems like diet kyuubi chakra powers but to be fair to power up beyond now is stupid haxxed.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 20, 2011)

Naruto powers up break out of roshi and destroy the rods on all the jins by using the bijuu bomb freeing them all.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Dec 20, 2011)

If there is no Sasuke in next chapter, I'll settled for Madara; If there is no Madara, I'll settle for Itachi.

Just please let there be a Uchiha in the chapter other than boring Tobi.
This could possibly be the last chapter for the next two or three weeks. The weight would be unbearable and the board shall plunge into chaos without a proper Uchiha on panel to quell the agonizing weight.


----------



## OROCHIMARU~SAMA (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, 8-Tails lost a horn, 4-Tails very likely to loose some teeth... (Without realizing until Tobi loses control over him... lol)


----------



## Crona (Dec 20, 2011)

Prediction: I'm getting my healthy dose of either Tobi or Madara. 

I won't settle for anything less 

Other than finding out who are Kisame's parents


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 20, 2011)

And that's enough of _that_.
Please, do talk about yours and others' predictions for the next chapter; don't bicker about which character(s) can beat which character(s).

I know the added wait can wear on people, but if you need to pass the time, go ahead and explore other sections. This a vast forum with plenty to do.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Dec 20, 2011)

im predicting lee, hinata and neji and other ninjas in gai/kisame unit entering the battle against the tail beast.

tobi wont be able to control these pain bodies if he gets pressured in a fight. it seems this was evident when he lost control of one of the tail beasts during this fight already. 

Man should do what nagato does, find a tree, hide and do your thing.


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Dec 20, 2011)

I predict Gai and Kakashi tag-teaming Tobi and mask-breaking cliffhanger.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 20, 2011)

Naruto better get out of the Yonbi's mouth ASAP or else the Bijuu will start to fire lava from it's mouth, setting his ass on fire.

Wonder which Edo Jin will be the next one to transform.


----------



## Rama (Dec 20, 2011)

I predict Naruto will be able to summon KCM clones again and we will see some good old Naruto clone fighting.


----------



## Qwills (Dec 21, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Naruto better get out of the Yonbi's mouth ASAP or else the Bijuu will start to fire lava from it's mouth, setting his ass on fire.
> 
> Wonder which Edo Jin will be the next one to transform.



Hopefully the two tails, its been my favorite after the Kyubi.


----------



## sagroth (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm predicting that if there is a new transformation for Naruto, it won't happen until the very end of the upcoming chapter(though I'd love to be wrong).


----------



## Faustus (Dec 21, 2011)

I predict seven-tails


----------



## Zaeed (Dec 21, 2011)

Predicting Naruto to gain level 2 KCM/similar power-up at the end of the chapter.



Faustus said:


> I predict seven-tails



Indeed, time for the strongest of them to fight.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 21, 2011)

Tobi will take all of his clothes off but keep his mask on.
Reaction ?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 21, 2011)

Since people don't seem to get the message:Post actual predictions for the chapter's events.
Not inane comments or spiteful posts against users.​


----------



## MS81 (Dec 21, 2011)

Please Kakashi and Gai do something dynamic together!!!


----------



## Talis (Dec 21, 2011)

I predict Yonbi using Bijuudama...


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 21, 2011)

I predict the bijuu's trump cards against the kyuubi enhanced naruto


----------



## sagroth (Dec 21, 2011)

Rama said:


> I predict Naruto will be able to summon KCM clones again and we will see some good old Naruto clone fighting.



I'm sorry, but that would be the most disappointing thing ever at this point. All the buildup to the Kyuubi/Naruto partnership and all it means is moar clonez?

That'd be some epic trolling by Kishi there.


----------



## handsock (Dec 21, 2011)

I predict Taju Kage Bushin combined with Harem No Jutsu all carrying Rasengans on each of their hoo haas.


----------



## BlinkST (Dec 21, 2011)

I predict Sasuke. Worked out last time, so I'm back for seconds.


----------



## Mateush (Dec 21, 2011)

I predict Kakashi will tell Naruto to summon his toads now or next chapter.


----------



## Talis (Dec 21, 2011)

Is it confirmed whether theres a chapter today or not?


----------



## UchihaSage (Dec 21, 2011)

Naruto will shoot Rasengans out of his ass, well not his ass but his body. There will be 6 Rasengans that rotate around Naruto, then one at a time they will blow out of his ass, oops I mean body. And then Naruto will open the ass that is on his face and say "wow, I can now shoot Rasengans out of my ass. Thanks Kyuubi, you're my best friend."


----------



## calimike (Dec 21, 2011)

I found naruto on bbspink.com

私はいくつかの加入者が唯一の東京の地域では今週の金曜日最新号を取得することを週刊少年ジャンプからメールが届きました。

Google translation is pretty bad  What did text say?


----------



## Talis (Dec 21, 2011)

calimike said:


> I found naruto on bbspink.com
> 
> 私はいくつかの加入者が唯一の東京の地域では今週の金曜日最新号を取得することを週刊少年ジャンプからメールが届きました。
> 
> Google translation is pretty bad  What did text say?



I'm not the only area of Tokyo, some subscribers received an email from Weekly Shonen Jump that you get the latest issue this Friday.

Not that bad, enough to understand it.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Dec 21, 2011)

it's say that some people had received an e-mail form shonen jump that the chapter should be out this friday


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 21, 2011)

calimike said:


> I found naruto on bbspink.com
> 
> 私はいくつかの加入者が唯一の東京の地域では今週の金曜日最新号を取得することを週刊少年ジャンプからメールが届きました。
> 
> Google translation is pretty bad  What did text say?



It says that some subscribes of WSJ received an email that they'll get the latest issue this Friday.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 21, 2011)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> it's say that some people had received an e-mail form shonen jump that the chapter should be out this friday


If this week goes anything like the last few years, we'll probably get it earlier. Probably from a chinese scan.

yay leaks.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Dec 21, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> If this week goes anything like the last few years, we'll probably get it earlier. Probably from a chinese scan.
> 
> yay leaks.



hope you are right, this chapter maybe is what i've always wait to see


----------



## Kenzo (Dec 21, 2011)

So no chapter today?


----------



## Bringer (Dec 21, 2011)

KaaN23 said:


> So no chapter today?



Nope. We get it friday


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 21, 2011)

loool3 said:


> I predict Yonbi using Bijuudama...



I'd say that's rather unlikely. The Yonbi has a designated element, he's sure to shoot giant balls of lava.


----------



## Edo Madara (Dec 21, 2011)

my guess= kyubi gives narto massive chkra
narto use TKB then attacked jins with multiple FRS


----------



## Saunion (Dec 21, 2011)

My prediction: Naruto uses the high speed combo he has in the new video game. 

I don't get why the fuck Kishi gave him super speed if he never uses it in combat.


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 21, 2011)

Saunion said:


> My prediction: Naruto uses the high speed combo he has in the new video game.
> 
> I don't get why the fuck Kishi gave him super speed if he never uses it in combat.



I really hope Naruto's KCM speed won't get the same treatment as Ichigo's Bankai


----------



## Ichiurto (Dec 21, 2011)

Kyuubi's going to send a huge burst of chakra into Naruto, blowing Yonbi and everyone back away from him Shinra Tensei style.

Smoke clears, and Naruto is standing there with Nine Tails flowing around him.

Scene switch to Kyuubi, grimacing. He tells Naruto this is all he can give him because of the seal, but if he breaks the seal and lets him free..

Naruto tells him No Way, he doesn't trust him.

Blah blah blah, more Rasengans, Bijuu garbage etc. etc.

Lame dialogue by Bee and Gai.

Kakashi praising Naruto as the second coming of God, blah blah blah.

Naruto smashes Tobi's mask off as the cliffhanger. We see the mask on the ground and Tobi holding his face. We don't get to see it.

---
Chapters After:

Eventually, after the Tobi reveal, he gets pissed and has all Bijuu transform. He can't control them anymore, however, and teleports away. Hachibi trys going 7vs1, then tries to hold them off while the others get away.

Just as Hachibi is about to die from a combined Bijuudama, a huge cloud of smoke erupts around them.

When the smoke clears, full size Kyuubi is standing in-front of Hachibi, and has the other bijuu in tail-locks with his tails, the Bijuudama's gone.


----------



## SilenceOz (Dec 21, 2011)

When you say Friday do you mean Japan time or American? as I am in Australia and wondering when to expect it


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 21, 2011)

SilenceOz said:


> When you say Friday do you mean Japan time or American? as I am in Australia and wondering when to expect it


They mean Japan time. Japan is one hour behind us. At least we'll be awake when we get it.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 21, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> If this week goes anything like the last few years, we'll probably get it earlier. *Probably from a chinese scan.*
> 
> yay leaks.





My _Chinese_ friend tells me Naruto gets eaten by the Yonbi. 

Edit 
That's my prediction for Naruto's fate next chapter btw. It's been awhile since he got eaten so I wanna see a repeat.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 21, 2011)

^ I'm out of rep 


My chinese friend told me Naruto makes bijuu-dama this chapter. Followed by five shadow clones (chakra from the kyuubi) who solo the battlefield with rasengan.

Sorry, Snow Miser


----------



## Itachisaywat (Dec 21, 2011)

The future looks dark indeed.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 21, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> ^ I'm out of rep
> 
> 
> My chinese friend told me Naruto makes bijuu-dama this chapter. Followed by five shadow clones (chakra from the kyuubi) who solo the battlefield with rasengan.
> ...




Psh your friends know nothing


Kishi told me Tsunade appears because he is sorry for not focusing on females. He said she will appear and solo everyone


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Dec 21, 2011)

damn i was so happy to make a chapter this week


----------



## RasenShuriken 7 (Dec 21, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I really hope Naruto's KCM speed won't get the same treatment as Ichigo's Bankai



You and me both dude


----------



## Yuna (Dec 21, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Tomorrow is Thursday
> 
> Prediction: It's Bijudama Rasengan time


Yeah, I wrote that as if I wasn't already halfway through Wednesday because I hadn't slept. I meant today or tomorrow.


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 21, 2011)

Violet Haze said:


> Prediction: I'm getting my healthy dose of either Tobi or Madara.
> 
> I won't settle for anything less
> 
> *Other than finding out who are Kisame's parents*



Jaws and Hulk Hogan


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 21, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Nope. We get it friday



That's not bad, it's just an extra two days...

....
...
...
.

...























[YOUTUBE]c7pZSzJvK4M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 21, 2011)

its actually one extra day


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow the news don't bother you at all Whirpool 
I hope that we have a good chapter this friday...


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 21, 2011)

Look at the bright side. At least its close to the weekend.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 21, 2011)

loool3 said:


> I predict Yonbi using Bijuudama...



Yoton Bijuudama.


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 21, 2011)

Glutamminajr said:


> Wow the news don't bother you at all Whirpool
> I hope that we have a good chapter this friday...



I'm a very patient man 

At least I have my Blade DvD and soundtrack to entertain me


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 21, 2011)

they said friday for JP or for the US?


----------



## Talis (Dec 21, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Yoton Bijuudama.



My Yonbi.
Roast that Naruto like a delicious chicken for me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

No fucking chapter yet?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 21, 2011)

Naruto makes 1000 clones.
If that happens...
Good...god...al...mighty.


----------



## Matariki (Dec 21, 2011)

I predict no Sasuke


----------



## mellomuse (Dec 21, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Naruto makes 1000 clones.
> If that happens...
> Good...god...al...mighty.


Naruto goes full beast mode- and THEN makes 1,000 clones. 
_[Disclaimer_: not serious prediction of actual next chapter events]
[...although it would be totally awesome]


----------



## calimike (Dec 21, 2011)

spoiler should be out by Mon or Tues.

Naruto absorb Kyuubi's chakra and turn into SRM (SS2)


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 21, 2011)

i predict Han and his bijuu breaking control by turning into steam, you can't control steam  then utakata will turn into bubbles, you can't control bubbles. yagura will then use his water mirror to reflect tobi's control and free himself. the 3 freed jins will fight the other 3 controlled jins while powered up naruto has his 1 vs 1 fight with tobi. bee, kakashi and guy fight gedo mazo. or if none of this happens, i predict the others generals to come help fighting the jins.


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 21, 2011)

Kakashi will come up with some plan and Naruto should actually be useful in this chapter.

Kakashi and Gai do some crazy combo.

Most of NF will be raging/complaning on how Kakashi is so strong even though him being kage level/genius etc was established long ago.


----------



## Octavian (Dec 21, 2011)

no chapter yet...damn you holidays


----------



## orthoanduro (Dec 21, 2011)

Tobi will lost the control of the full jinsh again , then kakashi will see  that and com up with strategy .


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Dec 21, 2011)

Kakashi and gai will rape some jins while B makes some lyrics for them and naruto goes fanboy on them


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 21, 2011)

I predict this fight ending with Bee getting captured, Gai severly injured and Kakashi will sacrifice large amount of his chakra to transport Naruto to safety using a new version of Kamui. Naruto will then be out of the picture for atleast a year while Sasuke takes the main spot again the next year.
At the end of next year Sasuke and Naruto will clash. 
Fight ends in a draw,Madara comes in and captures a weakend Naruto.
Sasuke is converted and goes on a mission to save Naruto along with the other Rookies.
Kyuubi gets extracted but Naruto survives due to plot and comes back stronger then ever similar to how Gaara got a power boost after he lost Shukaku.
Naruto and Sasuke team up to fight Tobi.

As for Kabuto, i see him being defeated by Sasuke but it will be a tough fight like Sasuke vs Danzo.
End prediction


----------



## Gabe (Dec 21, 2011)

^ naruto wont lose the kyuubi. Minato left it for him it will not be wastedfor nothing.

I think this chapter naruto gets a chakra boost fron the kyuubi and he escape from the 4 tails. Then the kyuubi gives him the right combination for the bijuu bomb and naruto creates 6 clones and they each form a bijuum bomb to take out the jins rods.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 21, 2011)

Gabe said:


> ^ naruto wont lose the kyuubi. Minato left it for him it will not be wastedfor nothing.
> 
> I think this chapter naruto gets a chakra boost fron the kyuubi and he escape from the 4 tails. Then the kyuubi gives him the right combination for the bijuu bomb and naruto creates 6 clones and they each form a bijuum bomb to take out the jins rods.



Naruto will loose Kyuubi at some point in order for the story to continue.
The only reason Minato sealed Kyuubi inside Naruto is because at that time it was impossible to seal the whole Kyuubi with Shiki Fuujin so he needed to find some host for the other half of Kyuubi.
Besides that the Kyuubi is only needed for completing "That jutsu", perhaps Naruto doesent even need the Kyuubi chakra after he completes "That jutsu" similar to how Naruto needed Kyuubi's chakra to complete the FRS.
The way i see it ones the Kyuubi gets purified by Naruto it will be extracted and Naruto will survive the Bijuu extraction due to his life force.


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 21, 2011)

Naruto makes 2000 clones, then all go into full kyuubi mode 

2000 kyuubis and a hachibi vs 6 other guys, pshh! they stand no chance!

Tobi solos afterwards


----------



## Hazuki (Dec 21, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Naruto will loose Kyuubi at some point in order for the story to continue.
> *The only reason Minato sealed Kyuubi inside Naruto is because at that time it was impossible to seal the whole Kyuubi with Shiki Fuujin *



no kushina wanted to take kyubi with her , she would have save minato life and naruto without kyubi

but instead of that minato choose to die to give kyubi to naruto because he knew that tobi will be a much better danger than kyubi 

he said himself that tobi will become the responsible of the chaos and war 

he sealed kyubi into naruto ONLY because he wanted to give kyubi power to his son who will be abble to stop madara one day

there is no other reason , since even kushina could have solo kyubi , and she was ready to die with him , and save naruto and minato..

but then minato talk about obito , the prophecy and that they will see their son one day 

kushina wanted to die alone but she understund the danger of tobi , and the prophecy of jiraiya

about shiki fujin of course it's impossible to seal kyubi himself , but minato had the choice to sealed kyubi in his son to stop madara or to let kushina dying with kyubi alone


----------



## Klue (Dec 21, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Naruto will loose Kyuubi at some point in order for the story to continue.
> The only reason Minato sealed Kyuubi inside Naruto is because at that time it was impossible to seal the whole Kyuubi with Shiki Fuujin so he needed to find some host for the other half of Kyuubi.



Are you serious?

He made a speech about keeping stability and balance between the five nations. He intended to seal the Nine Tails into a host - his son.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Dec 21, 2011)

Kishi could actually go in one of this directions for the last chapter of the year.
- Sasuke reunite with Water boy and jugo. Many wasted panels on them talking BS that has nothing to do with the plot,story, or anything what so ever. Just filling them with their precense.

- Naruto talking with kyubi.

- Madara getting attack by the 5 kages and at then end he says, Its that all? hmm Insects

- Itachi meets Kabuto
- Itachi meets Sasuke
- Itachi saves the kages
- Itachi release Oro to talk with him. 

Now you choose.


----------



## 24 Hours (Dec 21, 2011)

Orochimaru's return would probably ruin his character, just let him stay in that way.  Kishi never had intention to made him a FV, if there is something Kishi should do, he should raise Tobi's villain quality.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 21, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> *- Itachi release Oro to talk with him. *



I was following you till you said that.
Unless you mean Itachi will use Oro to unveil the weakness to edo tensei then I can't think of any other reason for that...


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Dec 21, 2011)

Kyuubi will help Naruto because Kyuubi hates the other bijuu. However Naruto is already spent and his body wont be able to keep up with the chakra Kyuubi is releasing. Because Naruto is in final form, he can't be taken over by Kyuubi. Naruto losses. Bee will hold the fort down for Kakashi, Guy, and passed out Naruto to escape. Bee gets captured.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 21, 2011)

i predict sakura's parents


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Dec 21, 2011)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i predict sakura's parents



I nominate this as troll post of the year


----------



## emanresu (Dec 21, 2011)

kakashi unveils his evolved MS surpassing that of rikudous' rinnegan. Year 2012 Kakashi begins


----------



## OneHitKill (Dec 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_zwx6OXjMc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Joker J (Dec 21, 2011)

Kyuubi is still gonna be pretty arrogant  but he's still gonna aid Naruto while keep his bad attitude just like Sauske does with Naruto. 9TK won't react a way we haven't seen before.


----------



## PopoTime (Dec 21, 2011)

Kakashi will use the sharingan to copy Gai's sunset genjutsu, causing Tobi's mind to implode after he realises that said genjutsu is unbreakable.

Kakashi then repeats this and solo's the entire zetsu army, leaving Sakuke, Bee and Naruto wondering what the fuck just happened.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Dec 21, 2011)

CA182 said:


> I was following you till you said that.
> Unless you mean Itachi will use Oro to unveil the weakness to edo tensei then I. can't think of any other reason for that...



Yes also to do the same thing Kabuto was trying to do with edo of loves ones.
Fuck them psychologically. 

We all know Kabuto 3 weak spots:
1- Oro =  seems him as father figure and wants to surpass him= freud psychologically crap.
2- Naruto = Sees him as a little brother and the man he wants to copy so he can be a man by himself.
3- Konoha = He has feelings for the leaf.

So In next chapter Itachi brining back Oro would make sense


----------



## Shattering (Dec 21, 2011)

Orochimaru could help somehow to stop Edo Tensei, Itachi is.... well, Itachi is Itachi but maybe he doesnt know the seals to finish Edo Tensei amd here is where Orochimaru could help... but I think that: 
- Kabuto/Sasuke/Itachi will meet. 
- Sasuke will be shocked. 
- Kabuto will say something like "Itachi, tell your foolish little brother what you wanted to do to him with Koto amatsukami " 
- Sasuke: 
- Itachi: 
- Sasuke: 

And then we have Sasuke vs Itachi 2.0 .


----------



## R00t_Decision (Dec 21, 2011)

Shattering said:


> amd here is where Orochimaru could help...


If they bring back Orochimaru I`m going to seal Kishi in a toilet with poop. :WOW


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 21, 2011)

i predict Naruto transforming in to full Ninetails and wreaking shit.


----------



## うずまきナルト (Dec 21, 2011)

Worl'Boss

I'm so tired of these brief Sasuke cameos, and then not seeing him for another 50 chapters.

Worl'Boss

Lol when you think Naruto is finally maturing and becoming more cool, Kishi reverts him to that idiot goofball lol.

Worl'Boss

I predict Naruto turning into V2 of Kyuubi and I don't think it's like B's version 2, more like an enhanced version of his chakra mode (CM2). Then with that upgrade Kakashi, Gay, Naruto and Killer B will defeat Madara's Paths.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Dec 21, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> i predict Naruto transforming in to full Ninetails and wreaking shit.



I hope not that shit is boring the one thing I hope never happens is a full Bijuu transformation simply as the fighting style is absolute garbage I would sooner Naruto just use the full power of the Kyubi and stay in human form especially as it is possible for Naruto to use a tailed beast greatest weapon without transforming into one


----------



## MS81 (Dec 21, 2011)

I just hope we see Kyuubi and Bee share some of there chakra with Gai and Kakashi... that's a feat I wanna see.


----------



## Klue (Dec 21, 2011)

MS81 said:


> I just hope we see Kyuubi and Bee share some of there chakra with Gai and Kakashi... that's a feat I wanna see.



Why would they.........?


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 21, 2011)

Awkward time for Orochimaru to return.


----------



## Nimander (Dec 21, 2011)

Klue said:


> Why would they.........?



Fan logic.  We'll understand all the secrets of the universe before we fully decipher how some fans view the series.



Skywalker said:


> Awkward time for Orochimaru to return.



Which makes it the perfect time for his return, of course.  Make it happen, Kishikins.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 21, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Naruto will loose Kyuubi at some point in order for the story to continue.
> The only reason Minato sealed Kyuubi inside Naruto is because at that time it was impossible to seal the whole Kyuubi with Shiki Fuujin so he needed to find some host for the other half of Kyuubi.
> Besides that the Kyuubi is only needed for completing "That jutsu", perhaps Naruto doesent even need the Kyuubi chakra after he completes "That jutsu" similar to how Naruto needed Kyuubi's chakra to complete the FRS.
> The way i see it ones the Kyuubi gets purified by Naruto it will be extracted and Naruto will survive the Bijuu extraction due to his life force.



Minato sealed the kyuubi in naruto to fight tobi because he knew naruto would master it he thought naruto was the one jiraya was told was child of destiny. I he loses the kyuubi minatos sacrifise would have been for nothing. Naruto had the kyuubi since the stry and he has changed it he wont lose it now. Also i think kin and gin were created to replace naruto. Also bad guys usually dont get what they want in the manga we may not even see the juubi like oror never got the sharingan. I believe naruto will always have the kyuubi from start to finish of the manga.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 21, 2011)

Klue said:


> Why would they.........?



So the biju chakra poisons them and they die ?


----------



## MS81 (Dec 21, 2011)

Klue said:


> Why would they.........?



I'm just joking bro, but I would like to see Kakashi use MS to its full extent. you do know by Bee giving him some yin chakra and Kyuubi giving the yang he'll be able to make a whole big enough for Juubi!!!


----------



## SilenceOz (Dec 22, 2011)

I predict

Naruto going bunta and breaking the Yonbi's jaw, 
Then using a KB with Yellow flash to smash Tobi in the face giving just long enough for the original to make a Lightning Element Rasengan combo with Kakashi[Just like he used a water element Typhoon one with Yamato] to take out another Bijuu, Then Gai going 8 gates and Destroying two more Bijuu's

Chapter ends with Itachi and Sasuke both running into Kabuto at the same time.


Well that's how I'd like it to go.


----------



## Joker J (Dec 22, 2011)

MS81 said:


> I'm just joking bro, but I would like to see Kakashi use MS to its full extent. you do know by Bee giving him some yin chakra and Kyuubi giving the yang he'll be able to make a whole big enough for Juubi!!!



If only Kakashi have Samehada.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Dec 22, 2011)

well kyuubi is now a Tsundere... he likes naruto and wants to help him even if he doesnt admit it...but the 8tails knows about this since as he was mentioning it 9tails yelled at him to shut up ^^

now 9tails mind is filled with narutos words...and with naruto in trouble he will give naruto his chakra... or will allow for a full transformation since now its 7biju vs 8tails and naruto in chakra mode and not tailed mode

and we need to see the difference in power between 9tails and rest ^^


----------



## MS81 (Dec 22, 2011)

Joker J said:


> If only Kakashi have Samehada.



lol... Bee need it more than Kakashi does. 

I Bet kakashi still have a few of those supress seals that Jiraiyah gave to him when he gave Naruto back to Konoha.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 22, 2011)

It's almost like Kishimoto's trolling of Sasuke fans is intentional.  

In this guys' words:



> After the transplant (chapter 488), Sasuke disappeared for 16 chapters, 4 months give or take, only to have him re-appear in chapter 515 asking Zetsu "if it's time yet", with Zetsu replying "not yet". Was that a message from Kishi to us?
> 
> After that he disappeared for a whopping 38 chapters, almost a year, appearing again in chapter 553 with his new eyes, I thought that was finally it, but no, that was as random as the previous appearance.
> 
> He disappeared again for another 13 chapters, another 3 months, re-appearing in 567, finally out of the Tobi's/Madara's hideout.



And now he's gone again.


----------



## sagroth (Dec 22, 2011)

I think there's a lot of anticipation for this chapter, and the wait is making things worse. Hope it doesn't disappoint.

Also, to those wanting to see Naruto fully transformed into the Kyuubi: why? I feel like we already saw most of what that style of combat is like already(flashback sequences; kinda-sorta the combi henge vs Gaara in part 1).

I mean, I don't necessarily want him just to look like he has in 4+ tailed more before either. I'm hoping for something new(although minor alterations to his current chakra form would be okay with me I guess).

I guess I'm just hoping most of all to see something new from it. I mean, the current state, with the chakra not being whole, added a whole lot of new stuff(although admittedly about half was rasengan variants). I don't want whatever power up that comes next to only introduce bijuudama rasengan, v2 shroud, and full Kyuubi form.

I guess I'd even be happy for the sudden allowing of combination of Sage Mode with the current shroud and little else changed, as Sage Mode has always made things more interesting for me.

Then again, I suppose we could all be trolled and just have more Kage bushins. Or nothing at all on it this chapter. Wouldn't that be something: Gai or Bee snatches Naruto from the jaws of the ape, and Kyuubi goes back to fake-napping. Gotcha, suckas!


----------



## Talis (Dec 22, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I'd say that's rather unlikely. The Yonbi has a designated element, he's sure to shoot giant balls of lava.



Actually Yonbi using Bijuudama is kinda confirmed already. :ho

Last panel: 



You can see the mini Bijuudama in his mouth.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 22, 2011)

loool3 said:


> Actually Yonbi using Bijuudama is kinda confirmed already. :ho
> 
> Last panel:
> 
> ...



That's not a bijuudama, that's the part of his mouth where he shoots flame from


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Dec 22, 2011)

* Page 1:*
Naruto confronts the Kyuubi.
Kyuubi: Very well. Let's show these losers the true power of the Kyuubi.....

* Page 2:*
Madara rises from the rubble.
Madara: Hmm... Looks like I underestimated you Kages. Be proud! The jutsu I'm about to unleash had only been used against Hashirama... Behold!!


* Page 3:*
Itachi confronts Kabuto.
Kabuto: Ahh. You made it. You've caused me a lot of trouble. However, its nothing this jutsu can't handle!
Itachi: Don't get too cocky. I've made preparations of my own!

* Page 4:*
Sasuke reaches the gates of Konoha.
Sasuke: Finally! Now, to avenge Nii-san and the Uchiha clan.
Sasuke activates EMS.

*Remaining pages:*

*Spoiler*: __ 
























SAKURA'S CONFESSION: THE SECOND COMING!!!


----------



## Talis (Dec 22, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> That's not a bijuudama, that's the part of his mouth where he shoots flame from



wtf. never noticed that.


----------



## Escargon (Dec 22, 2011)

Think that the mask will fall off soon, even in this chapter but how the f is Kishi going to take care of this?


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 22, 2011)

My Prediction for the Cliffhanger:
Tobis Mask comes off.
8th Gate opening
Naruto goes full 9 tails.

One of those.

Though personally I would love if Kamui and Space-Time Migration clash.


----------



## Escargon (Dec 22, 2011)

Scarlet Plague said:


> My Prediction for the Cliffhanger:
> Tobis Mask comes off.
> 8th Gate opening
> Naruto goes full 9 tails.
> ...



This would be too epic to be true but theres still hope


----------



## Melodie (Dec 22, 2011)

I predict tonton off-paneling kabuto.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 22, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> Naruto as it stands is clearly superior at the moment until we see what EMS brings to the table for Sasuke which will have to be a major upgrade going on the feats we seen by Naruto



RM is actually overrated. People are impressed with his sparkly look, but aside from the speed he has only gained fancy ways to deliver ol' rasengan.



JuubiSage said:


> As I said, he didn't even use his easily most powerful jutsu, Kuchiyose



He'd lose any respect he possibly deserved if he used a boss summon against someone who isn't using a summon or bijuu neither. That's expected from villains like Tobi, Hanzo and so on.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 22, 2011)

Luiz said:


> He'd lose any respect he possibly deserved if he used a boss summon against someone who isn't using a summon or bijuu neither. That's expected from villains like Tobi, Hanzo and so on.



Again, summons are part of your power, deal with it. Why is the art of summoning to be looked in a different way that any other ninja art?

Sasuke or anyone cant take the heat of summons, too bad.


----------



## navy (Dec 22, 2011)

Luiz said:


> RM is actually overrated. People are impressed with his sparkly look, but aside from the speed he has only gained fancy ways to deliver ol' rasengan.



Its the Kage Bunshins, they solo. Probably what Naruto was thinking here


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 22, 2011)

Luiz said:


> He'd lose any respect he possibly deserved if he used a boss summon against someone who isn't using a summon or bijuu neither. That's expected from villains like Tobi, Hanzo and so on.


All I'm saying is that Naruto didn't use Kuchiyose because Sasuke couldn't possibly have dealt with it.



Orochibuto said:


> Again, summons are part of your power, deal with it. Why is the art of summoning to be looked in a different way that any other ninja art?
> 
> Sasuke or anyone cant take the heat of summons, too bad.


100% agreed.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah, it isnt a stretch to say that if Naruto makes 10 clones in FULL Kyuubi power (which he will attain next chapter) would be basically the equivalent of fighting 10 Kages.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Dec 22, 2011)

Luiz said:


> RM is actually overrated. People are impressed with his sparkly look, but aside from the speed he has only gained fancy ways to deliver ol' rasengan.



His abilities are still monsterous in RM he held back against A  and with his Bunshins he pratically soloed a war especially as we seen a single Kage Bunshin = High Kage  and when you look at his abilities Naruto just does not have just speed on Sasuke he is more skilled in taijutsu and his Rasengan varients are very diverse  so Sasuke is definately going to need a major power up to compete with Naruto


----------



## navy (Dec 22, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Yeah, it isnt a stretch to say that if Naruto makes 10 clones in FULL Kyuubi power (which he will attain next chapter) would be basically the equivalent of fighting 10 Kages.



Assuming he gets that next chapter.

What would be hilarious is if his clones could turn into individual Kyuubis themselves.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 22, 2011)

navy said:


> Assuming he gets that next chapter.
> 
> What would be hilarious is if his clones could turn into individual Kyuubisthemselves.



Yes, it would be basically the same if this Naruto is able to make clones. He could solo a village.


----------



## Qwills (Dec 22, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> As it stands now Sasuke could just use amaterasu to gg naruto.



And he'll dodge it just like the Raikage did..Also chakra arms counters Amaterasu shield, not saying it could break through but it defeats the purpose of trying to be careful and getting set ablaze a la Raikage


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 22, 2011)

I wanna see Toad army again. Oh shit, kyuubiclones FTW


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 22, 2011)

Full kyuubi chakra Naruto should be able to easily summon the entire Toad Mountain lol add that with Kage level clones = you are finished.


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 22, 2011)

I predict Naruto's bijuudama  

8:2 white and black ratio... that easy


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 22, 2011)

Tobi will shit in his pants.


----------



## navy (Dec 22, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> I predict Naruto's bijuudama
> 
> 8:2 white and black ratio... that easy



Kyuubi will tell Naruto the ratio is 9:1


----------



## atenzor (Dec 22, 2011)

with all the things going on at the moment in the manga, some trolling HAS to happen, very, very soon... that's my prediction -_-


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 22, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Again, summons are part of your power, deal with it. Why is the art of summoning to be looked in a different way that any other ninja art?
> 
> Sasuke or anyone cant take the heat of summons, too bad.



Because then the two won't be in equal conditions. One of them will have a giant, thinking animal as an ally.

And to make it clear, it's not bias. I'd say this about any character.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 22, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Because then the two won't be in equal conditions. One of them will have a giant, thinking animal as an ally.
> 
> And to make it clear, it's not bias. I'd say this about any character.



Then it the same way I can say the two wont be en equal conditions becuase one of them will have a magical cheap eye and a gigantic skull that apparently you dont even need to command that automatically attacks and protects you.

A summon which is rightfully their power, summons are part of your power, it has been established over and over and over again in the manga. Summoning art is just like any other ninja art. Most people dont like it becuase its "unfair" or "cheap" it doesnt change the fact that its your power.

If it were lets say like in Pain fight where frogs simply followed Naruto aided by Ma and Pa then yes it would be help.

But if Naruto actually summon them using the Kuchiyose seal and pays the chakra for it, then its his power. Its line in RPG, do you consider the summoner's summons to not be part of their power? Of course not.

I know you arent being biased, but sadly if Naruto ends up winning against Sasuke I can see it being the excuse Sasuke and Uchiha fans will put to say Sasuke was stronger

"But it was not fair, Naruto was using summons, he was cheating"


----------



## Haloman (Dec 22, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Then it the same way I can say the two wont be en equal conditions becuase one of them will have a magical cheap eye and a gigantic skull that apparently you dont even need to command that automatically attacks and protects you.
> 
> A summon which is rightfully their power, summons are part of your power, it has been established over and over and over again in the manga. Summoning art is just like any other ninja art. Most people dont like it becuase its "unfair" or "cheap" it doesnt change the fact that its your power.
> 
> ...



I dunno. Summons are tools to ninja, I'll admit, but is it really a part of a ninja's power? Are having extra kunai in your pocket a part of your power? No. It's just preparedness. And it's well established that prep is not a part of one's power. Summons are in the same boat. It's just extra prep.

And if you want the final nail in that coffin of "summons = ninja's power" then just remember who summoned everyone to Konoha to battle Pain.

Yes, you got it. By your logic, *Ma* (the frog) is stronger than Pain. After all, she summoned the frogs AND Naruto, right? Therefore, Naruto is part of her power.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 22, 2011)

Halo2298 said:


> I dunno. Summons are tools to ninja, I'll admit, but is it really a part of a ninja's power? Are having extra kunai in your pocket a part of your power? No. It's just preparedness. And it's well established that prep is not a part of one's power. Summons are in the same boat. It's just extra prep.
> 
> And if you want the final nail in that coffin of "summons = ninja's power" then just remember who summoned everyone to Konoha to battle Pain.
> 
> Yes, you got it. By your logic, *Ma* (the frog) is stronger than Pain. After all, she summoned the frogs AND Naruto, right? Therefore, Naruto is part of her power.



Except summons is a 1 in a lifetime prep and afte that you can use them for the rest of your life. Summons are part of your power, deal with it. Naruto could be naked in battle with zero equipment and still summon.

It was explicitilly said in the manga.


----------



## Olivia (Dec 22, 2011)

Halo2298 said:


> I dunno. Summons are tools to ninja, I'll admit, but is it really a part of a ninja's power? Are having extra kunai in your pocket a part of your power? No. It's just preparedness. And it's well established that prep is not a part of one's power. Summons are in the same boat. It's just extra prep.
> 
> And if you want the final nail in that coffin of "summons = ninja's power" then just remember who summoned everyone to Konoha to battle Pain.
> 
> Yes, you got it. By your logic, *Ma* (the frog) is stronger than Pain. After all, she summoned the frogs AND Naruto, right? Therefore, Naruto is part of her power.



Technically if she summons Naruto then yes, he is part of her power. 

However if he lands the final blow then it would technically be Naruto that killed the enemy, not Ma. Although I doubt, say, Gamabunta would be the one to "finish off" Sasuke or anything, he'll just be there to aid in the battle.


----------



## Ukoku (Dec 22, 2011)

Kyuubi helps Naruto use a new jutsu. Bijudama perhaps?

Team Naruto will make a comeback this chapter, but Team Tobi is far from finished and gets ready to do something at the end.


----------



## nadinkrah (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm finally convinced that this manga doesn't need Naruto. If the only scenario people can come up with  is "Naruto needs an asspull to win", then idk what to say. He's pure shit.


----------



## Ezekial (Dec 22, 2011)

Summons are part of a shinobi's power end of, like kyuubi was part of Madara's power Nagato's summons were part of his, how is this even a debate


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow lack of chapter has turned this thread into a Naruto vs. Sasuke thread?

Naruto fans seem to be on damage control, as their favorite choice in character isn't fairing so well currently.


----------



## Itachisaywat (Dec 22, 2011)

The heros are *suppose* to look like they're losing


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 22, 2011)

Naruto goes SSJ2, but Gai laughs at him and opens the 8th gate aka legendary SSJ.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm still seeing the no chapter for a week.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 22, 2011)

In Mexico is thursday, so in USA. Why people think OP refered Friday Japan time? It may be Friday USA time.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 22, 2011)

_*Jump is technically on break this week.* However, due probably to printing issues, we typically receive a very early leak for this chapter. Last year, we received an early spoiler on Friday (the 24th, EST) during this break week. There is no guarantee that we will receive an early leak this year, or that it will be at a similar time. Regardless of whether there is an early leak or not, *we can expect chapter 569 sometime around January 11th, 2012.*
_

I dont get where people get the month things, OP said that chapter 568 will be leaked probably on Friday (tomorrow), because jump went on a break THIS WEEK (not next).

And it will be chapter 569, not 568 the one we will be getting until jan 12. So chapter 568 has to come next week maximum.


----------



## auem (Dec 22, 2011)

to the bset of my memory,last year spoiler came on 22nd dec,chapter around 23rd.....

i was expecting 'Evil' to appear with spoiler this time...


----------



## Bringer (Dec 22, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> I don't understand this whole antic of pointing the finger at Sasuke, when someone is criticizing Naruto.
> 
> Yes Sasuke had his fair share of help, but nearly the amount Naruto has had.
> 
> ...




Who helped naruto in a real fight in part 2 besides kakashi and guy



Sasuke was saved twice in the killer bee fight and saved three times in the kage summit fight.


----------



## gunste1n (Dec 22, 2011)

I don`t know where people get that Oro will get a comeback from, but it would be awesome to see the most dangerous akatsuki team make a showing!


----------



## kisame123 (Dec 22, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Because the people saying Naruto is pathetic and always needs help, are usually Sasuke wankers.
> 
> Lolno, he was owning the Edo's.
> 
> Sasuke has been saved in every fight, and if he wasn't, his opponent was so gimped that the victory was handed to him.


not really, Naruto has had the Kyuubi helping him throughout all these "owning" fights you are talking about, and I'm not just referring to him using the Kyuubi's chakra. last chapter confirmed that Naruto was supposed to have been dry a while ago. the Kyuubi has not been eating at Naruto's chakra, giving him a limitless supply of chakra through which he can move faster, hit harder, and shield himself. Naruto has been fighting all of his opponents with a "gameshark", it's cheating in a sense that it doesn't really give him any experience. you'll argue otherwise, but the point is that Naruto hasn't really had to worry about being killed in a fight since the chakra will always be there to protect him and in a limitless supply.

Sasuke on the other hand, fought his opponents who not only outnumbered him, but did so in a chronological fashion, draining him of his chakra and then letting him proceed to the next fight as a beaten up and tired combatant. each time his opponents hit him, it was struggle to dodge or shield an attack with his own limited chakra. finding ways to do this while conserving that limited stamina contributed towards his experience. *it's hypocritical that his haters criticize him without considering his lower stamina and yet bitterly cry about how Naruto is getting "nerfed" in his fights (despite his limitless stamina) and how it's wrong to criticize him for it?* please...

he's just been killing a bunch of Zetsu clones that are already gimped against his retconned mokuton-affecting ability. as for owning what you consider to be high-level opponents, we all know that the people he fought were just fodder compared to the big-timers which Sasuke will inevitably demolish. furthermore, *Naruto has always either had the element of surprise and ambush at this side and he has also had armies and Kages helping him beat his opponents*. so much for "owning" them.


----------



## Klue (Dec 22, 2011)

Guarantee chapter 568 is filled with Kyuubi x Naruto love.


----------



## Tregis (Dec 23, 2011)

Hopefully anything with Black Zetsu in it. However, we'll most likely get a follow up of the cliffhanger, or it'll switch back to Madara vs the Kages.


----------



## Deadway (Dec 23, 2011)

Better be a fucking amazing cliffhanger.


----------



## Faustus (Dec 23, 2011)

568 spoiler


----------



## Summers (Dec 23, 2011)

This is the power of the Kyuubi at work, even though its been taking a beating on the forums I think this chapter is being so anticipated is because Kyuubi the boss is about to do something. Next chapter will make me happy I am a Kyuubi fan.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 23, 2011)

Faustus said:


> 568 spoiler



This makes me wonder if we'll see Madara's chest the same chapter we see Tobi's face.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 23, 2011)

Tobi will loose control of more of his bijuu this chapter. Kakashi and Gai go in for the kill. Meanwhile, Naruto and Bee have a talk with the 8-tails and 9-tails.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 23, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Tobi will loose control of more of his bijuu this chapter. Kakashi and Gai go in for the kill. Meanwhile, Naruto and Bee have a talk with the 8-tails and 9-tails.



Yes, there's definitely more bijuu cheesiness coming.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Dec 23, 2011)

From MS by atenzor



> status: awaiting confirmation(lemon@naruchan)
> 
> ナルトは、口腔内のトラブルを抱えているが、彼は彼が残っている残りのチャクラで脱出する管理 し、9尾に取得
> (Naruto has problems in the mouth, escapes thanks to the remaining chakra left and goes into 9-tails mode)
> ...


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 23, 2011)

Naruto goes into ninetails mode 

Tailed mode here we come?


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Dec 23, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Naruto goes into ninetails mode
> 
> Tailed mode here we come?



Isn't ninetail mode arguably chakara mode?

I would wait for better translate before celebrating, young lad.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice to see that Kakashi and Gai are already forming a strategy on how to beat the tailed beasts. 

imho they're the best Naruto could hope for fighting with him right now.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Dec 23, 2011)

> status: awaiting confirmation(lemon@naruchan)
> 
> ナルトは、口腔内のトラブルを抱えているが、彼は彼が残っている残りのチャクラで脱出する管理 し、9尾に取得
> (Naruto has problems in the mouth, escapes thanks to the remaining chakra left and goes into 9-tails mode)
> ...



this is just a prediction or i'm wrong?
never ever heard of a spoiler provider called lemon (gin)?!?
and btw that atenzor guy isn't the one who came up with that ohana's blog?


----------



## Faustus (Dec 23, 2011)

Spoiler is out, please stop this off-topic 

Kyubi mode is just KSM, I presume


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 23, 2011)

Probably no huge revelations if they weren't mentioned in the spoiler. I think more hints of Tobi's identity or Itachi finally confronting Kabuto or something of the like would be mentioned if they happened, no matter how small the spoiler may be.

Hopefully we at least get a page of the Madara v Kage fight.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Dec 23, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Isn't ninetail mode arguably chakara mode?
> 
> I would wait for better translate before celebrating, young lad.


At the last page of 567 Naruto is already in KCM.So if those spoilers are real (Which I hope otherwhise I maybe get my ass kicked ) it wouldn't make sense if he would transform into KCM since he already is.But you're right translation maybe messed that line up.I could understand that KyubiChakraMode and NineTailedMode in japanese is probably not easy to differ.
:S


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 23, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Isn't ninetail mode arguably chakara mode?
> 
> I would wait for better translate before celebrating, young lad.


9尾に取得 -> 9tails acquired

That's the part in question. Very vague kanji to use if you ask me.



Shikamaru Nara said:


> KyubiChakraMode and NineTailedMode in japanese is probably not easy to differ.
> :S


You are 100% correct.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Dec 23, 2011)

Source is unknown.I got it from MS Forum here
If you're as unsure as me just go ahead and delete.I don't want to spread fake spoilers.

EDIT:  Sorry for shortcuts


----------



## SaiST (Dec 23, 2011)

... Yeah, I'll just move the post to this thread. Leave the spoiler thread clean unless it's from a reliable source.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh cool, an unconfirmed spoiler.

If it's true, it looks like they're being overwhelmed. I guess that's to be expected. Good thing Kakashi and Gai are there.


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 23, 2011)

Luiz said:


> It's an attack that won't miss, so it's worth the chakra spent.
> 
> Which reminds me, Sasuke'd better get either a boost on his chakra pool or hopefully EMS somehow halves the amount of chakra needed for MS jutsus. Otherwise he'll keep getting exhausted and coughing blood every fight.


Chakra isn't a problem. See Kakashi.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 23, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I think Kakashi took a few soldier pills to replenish his stamina.


Kakashi having low stamina is a running gag on the forums; don't take it too seriously. Kishi can surprise us with astonishing new feats by Kakashi at any time.

I was under the impression that Kakashi has a sizeable chakra pool, but it's the sharingan that has an incredibly large drain on him.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 23, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Kakashi having low stamina is a running gag on the forums; don't take it too seriously. Kishi can surprise us with astonishing new feats by Kakashi at any time.
> 
> I was under the impression that Kakashi has a sizeable chakra pool, but it's the sharingan that has an incredibly large drain on him.


He doesn't have low stamina, he has average. A solid 3 in the databook. Perhaps a 3.5 now like Sasuke is. However, fighting for an two days THEN intervening here? Soldier pills were probably used.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 23, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> He doesn't have low stamina, he has average. A solid 3 in the databook. Perhaps a 3.5 now like Sasuke is. However, fighting for an two days THEN intervening here? Soldier pills were probably used.


Ah, you're using the databook. Fair enough. I usually go by manga feats, it's a lot less stressful and less useless facts that I have to remember.

Maybe he had some cup ramen on his way from the last battle.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 23, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Ah, you're using the databook. Fair enough. I usually go by manga feats, it's a lot less stressful and less useless facts that I have to remember.
> 
> Maybe he had some cup ramen on his way from the last battle.


Well I go by both, since both are written by Kishi. Kakashi up until this point HAS suffered from average stamina. His fight with Pain which cost him half his chakra then killed him via chakra exhaustion is notable, remember?


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 23, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Well I go by both, since both are written by Kishi. Kakashi up until this point HAS suffered from average stamina. His fight with Pain which cost him half his chakra then killed him via chakra exhaustion is notable, remember?


Yes, I remember. Oh by the way, I never said Kakashi wouldn't need something like soldier pills, I was just commenting on his chakra.


----------



## SaiST (Dec 23, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Well I go by both, since both are written by Kishi. Kakashi up until this point HAS suffered from average stamina. His fight with Pain which cost him half his chakra then killed him via chakra exhaustion is notable, remember?


Only becasue he had to use Kamui, which like... Puts the breaks on him instantly.

Kakashi's chakra reserve was bolstered to the point that he could use around twice as many Raikiri as he could in Part 1, which is not reflected in his Databook statistics.

Stamina only becomes an issue for Kakashi whenever he's forced to fall back on his Sharingan.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 23, 2011)

I'd like to know what jutsu Naruto uses to free himself from the mouth that could drain him of so much chakra. Rasengan perhaps or a simple chakra burst? We could use some more detail there.


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 23, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> I'd like to know what jutsu Naruto uses to free himself from the mouth that could drain him of so much chakra. Rasengan perhaps or a simple chakra burst? We could use some more detail there.



My prediction: Kyubi finally cooperates, gives Naruto chakra and Naruto uses chakra roar to bust out. It would fit perfectly.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 23, 2011)

Chakra roar wouldn't drain that much chakra.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 23, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Chakra roar wouldn't drain that much chakra.


Naruto ran out kyuubi chakra. I was assuming he would be using his own chakra for that. If I'm wrong, then my bad. We'll have to wait until we get more explicit spoilers to be sure.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 23, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> My prediction: Kyubi finally cooperates, gives Naruto chakra and Naruto uses chakra roar to bust out. It would fit perfectly.


I'm all for this. IIRC one of my earlier predictions was that Kyuubi gets more development or something to that effect. Kyuubi and Naruto working together would be a fine thing to happen.


----------



## Saunion (Dec 23, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> My prediction: Kyubi finally cooperates, gives Naruto chakra and Naruto uses chakra roar to bust out. It would fit perfectly.



Chakra roar should be used to defend against a lethal jutsu, he can just use physical strength to get out here. Chakra roar would be perfect to dissipate a bijuudama for ex.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Dec 23, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> The chapter starts with Kyubi having few panels of flashbacks about Naruto. Then it gives Naruto chakra and says that it'll cooperate. Naruto busts out of the the Bijuus mouth and jumps beside Kakashi, Gai and Bee.
> 
> Tobi gathers all the Jinchuriki together and makes them all go full Biju. Kyubi talks to Naruto and says that they need to use Bijudama or they're doomed. Kyubi tells Naruto that his Bijudama is different from Hachibi's and instructs Naruto in forming it. Naruto forms the Bijudama Rasengan perfectly then and shoots it from his hands. The dust settles and all the Jinchuriki lay down defeated, reverted to base. Kakashi says that they'll need to seal them fast and tells Naruto to take care of Tobi.
> 
> ...


Spoilers or not, I want this to happen tbh


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 23, 2011)

Shikamaru Nara said:


> Spoilers or not, I want this to happen tbh



Me too, I hope the spoiler is fake, basically Naruto still got owned according to it even with full kyuubi power or at least didnt did much.


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 23, 2011)

Note that that spoiler might not be accurate, we'll have to wait ohana or T to confirm.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 23, 2011)

^ At least it gives us something to talk about. Roll with it.



Orochibuto said:


> Naruto still got owned according to it even with full kyuubi power or at least didnt did much.


I'm not so sure that's true. Naruto gets back into chirinaru or goes into tailed beast mode.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 23, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> ^ At least it gives us something to talk about. Roll with it.
> 
> I'm not so sure that's true. Naruto gets back into chirinaru or goes into tailed beast mode.



The fact that even after that Kakashi and Gai were commenting on a defeat strategy, imply that the only thing 9b Naruto did was to hold the other jins at bay.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 23, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> The fact that even after that Kakashi and Gai were commenting on a defeat strategy, imply that the only thing 9b Naruto did was to hold the other jins at bay.


Sigh. No it doesn't. It implies that Naruto got away from the tailed beasts. And that Kakashi and Gai aren't phased by what they're going up against if you want to go that far.


----------



## Selva (Dec 23, 2011)

lol you guys again with this discussion. Both Naruto and Sasuke had nerfed enemies and advantages in their battles to win so what's the point in arguing who's more reliable than the other? 

Anyhoo, hope the spoilers are good this week :3 I predict Kyuubi mode.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 23, 2011)

Man, I'm bored. Waiting is taking too long. They're literally begging Ohana to post on 2ch.

I hope that spoiler is true. That means Naruto gets access to more Kyuubi chakra which in turn means that Kyuubi is beginning to work with Naruto for sure this time. Kakashi and Gai would turn in a good performance too.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 23, 2011)

My fanfic-prediction:

"Perfected Jinchuuriki!"

Naruto suddengly gains strenght and busts out of the mouth.
Naruto: Where did this strenght came from?!
*Inside Naruto's mind
Kyuubi: Naruto.... I have decided to work along with you
Naruto: Kyuubi you....... 
Kyuubi: I dont want to hear anything else in this respect! But I will impose some terms latter little brat!
Naruto: Alright, lets go Nine Tails team!

Naruto transforms into the full Kyuubi and start to cause shit around, and casts sonic roars!

Tobi: So finally, the Kyuubi has conquered Naruto..... I think I was expecting too much from him
Kakashi: We must take some shelter or we re done!
Naruto: Kakashi Sensei, its me dont worry, Kyuubi and me are a team now! Now get below me becuase this is going to get serious!
Tobi: !! You conquered the 9 tails?!

Naruto cast the Bijuu Dama, after some dust some of the Jinchuurikis are K.O.

Tobi: (The Kyuubi's power is really on another different level)

The Bijuus fully transform

Bee: They are still too much!

Kyuubi/Naruto: We need a way to seal them!

*Inside Naruto's mind:

Kyuubi: Sigh...... and I wanted to enjoy some freedom
Naruto: What do you mean?
Kayuubi: That its time to get serious...... you know I am the Bijuu that have some memories from the time of the Sage, you being an Uzumaki is what allow your controlled chakra form to adapt so unusual figure and now its time to fully tap this power!
Naruto: But I dont know what to do
Kyuubi: You do, the fourth Hokage left a special jutsu for when you got all my power right?
Naruto: Shit I totally forgot about it! You are right and it was for the masked man!
Kyuubi: Well I will transmit you all my knowledgement and give you the tools to use it, but I warn you that you will have to allow me have some fun in fully transformed state too
Naruto: Deal!

* In the battlefield

Gai: Where is Naruto I cant see him?
Kakashi: Look, something is happening to Gobi! (a Torii gate appears around Gobi and seals him)

Naruto reveals his new form, he has chakra manifestation of Rikudou's staff and sword
Tobi: Impossible! Minato, you bastard!

-- Naruto and Kyuubi join forces, but what does this form means?! --


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 23, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> My fanfic-prediction:
> [sp]
> "Perfected Jinchuuriki!"
> 
> ...


Nice prediction. I'd like to see Naruto with that form too. It makes sense, so that's plus.

I guess Kishi really opened the floodgate doors when he made Kyuubi have a change of heart. Suddenly every fanfic about Naruto and the Kyuubi is about to come true.


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 23, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> My fanfic-prediction:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



YES YES YES


----------



## Klue (Dec 23, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gave Naruto all of his knowledge huh? Guess IpHr0z3nI was right.


----------



## Uzumakinaru (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't think Kyuubi can "give" Naruto all his knowledge...
It can share his thoughts like the Hachibi, help Naruto with decisions and his knowledge, but not transfer it like people think it can do...


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 23, 2011)

Uzumakinaru said:


> I don't think Kyuubi can "give" Naruto all his knowledge...
> It can share his thoughts like the Hachibi, help Naruto with decisions and his knowledge, but not transfer it like people think it can do...


Predictions are someone's wet dream about what they wish would happen in Naruto. It's extremely rare for one to come true, unless of course you are very observant about the subtle hints Kishi has left in previous chapters and can think like Kishi.

Kyuubi could give unlimited(?) knowledge and jutsu to Naruto in a heartbeat if something like that were to occur. It's way too hax unfortunately.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 23, 2011)

Prediction

Naruto: Kyuubi we must fight together I....I dont wanna lose you

Kyuubi thinking: He does not wanna lose me...no he is just

Naruto walks up to the seal

Naruto: Kyuubi...I always thought of you as a course. Everyone made you out to be so evil. But in reality your just misunderstood. 

Kyuubi stays silent


Naruto: It time

Naruto places his hand on the seal

Naruto: We fight as one!!!

Naruto pulls of the seal

Naruto turns to the 9 tails and breaks through the other tailed beast mouth.

Naruto and Kyuubi: Its time we end this!!! 

8 tails: So naruto finally did it.

Kakashi: Its true naruto can really change anybody. Guy!! We must finish this. I have a plan

Guy: Its just like my eternal rival to have a plan


Naruto and Kyuubi charge the bijuu dama and blasts the tailed beast

A big explosion happens and the tailed beast all all unconscious


Killer bee: Lets go mutha fucka

Killer bee and 8 tails use there tentacles and wraps it around it tailed beast and launches them to the sky.


Kakashi: Guy now!!

Guy: 7 gate release!!

Guy charges in the sky a uses after noon tiger and knocks them back down. He then piles them up and runs around them

Inside tobi head: This is really bad. If I make them all go full form it would be harder to control them...looks like I have no choice

Kakashi activates MS

Kakashi: Time to end them all with this one shot!!!

Tobi makes them all transform full form.

Kakashi: No!!!


All the tailed beast awaken and scatter.

Kakashi: Dammit


*kabuto hideout* 

Kabuto: hmm

Itachi comes from behind with a kunai but kabuto tail wraps around itachi arm

Kabuto: Well well well look who showed up

Itachi: Im here to made you end that technique!!!

The Itachi who attacked was a clone

Kabuto: Where did her go?

Itachi uses amaratsu aiming for Kabuto at the right. three coffins pop up and blocks the flames

Kabuto: Itachi have fun with your friend

the coffin on the very left opens

*Back where Naruto is*

8 tails: This is not good!

Tobi charges at killer bee

Killer bee gets ready to hit him with samehada

A coffin appears in front of killer bee and snakes pop out of it and grabs samehada from killer bee and pulls it in the coffin and the coffin goes back down in the earth.

Killer bee: My weapon!!

Tobi touches the tentacle of the 8 tails and vanishes with killer bee.

Naruto: BEE!!!!


*Back at kabuto hide out*


Kisame walks out the coffin with samehada

Kisame: What I..I thought I was dead?

Itachi: Kabuto you!!

Kabuto: Temper temper if your good I will let you meet the other to people in the coffin


Chapter end


----------



## Klue (Dec 23, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who are the other two Edos? 

His mom and dad, perhaps?


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 23, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Naruto: It time
> 
> Naruto places his hand on the seal
> 
> ...


omg yes! This so has to happen! I'm wetting my pants just thinking about it! 



ashher said:


> Why has my brain just got into its hyper-mode to guess what was said about ohana instead of the next naruto chapter? I seem to remember she had sex nails...start with handjob...then...




You have too active of an imagination.


----------



## Talis (Dec 23, 2011)

So Naruto might go 9 tails mode huh.
I bet you if that happends he will be able to controle it.


----------



## Neomaster121 (Dec 23, 2011)

well if that spoiler is true 
does 9tails mode actually mean 9tails

because we already saw him go in to rm mode


----------



## Rod (Dec 23, 2011)

This is like door calling in middle of sex.

Instant turn off. U.u


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 23, 2011)

If that spoiler is right it seems the chapter will be more of the same...


----------



## auem (Dec 23, 2011)

lol at the 'spoiler'...this lemon guy is ultra smart...tried to cover very broad spectrum....


----------



## Phemt (Dec 23, 2011)

Full 9-tails wouldn't shift the balance of the fight either way.

Tobi & the Bijuu's would still be infinitely superior, unless Kishi trolls them.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 23, 2011)

Neomaster121 said:


> well if that spoiler is true
> does 9tails mode actually mean 9tails
> 
> because we already saw him go in to rm mode


The kanji in question is:
9尾に取得
which literally translates to
9tails acquisition

It could mean anything.



Rod said:


> This is like door calling in middle of sex.
> 
> Instant turn off. U.u





AoshiKun said:


> If that spoiler is right it seems the chapter will be more of the same...





auem said:


> lol at the 'spoiler'...this lemon guy is ultra smart...tried to cover very broad spectrum....


That's why it's an unconfirmed spoiler.



Sutol said:


> Full 9-tails wouldn't shift the balance of the fight either way.
> 
> Tobi & the Bijuu's would still be infinitely superior, unless Kishi trolls them.


>Implying that Kishi giving us the unexpected is trolling.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 23, 2011)

Klue said:


> Who are the other two Edos?
> 
> His mom and dad, perhaps?



This was what I had in mind.

the other to would Konan and Jiraiya

And then after Itachi defeats them all.

Kabuto revives the whole Uchiha clan!!


----------



## Hexa (Dec 23, 2011)

Going a bit off topic on a break week is fine, but sheesh: give it a rest.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 23, 2011)

I wonder when the other divisions will show up.


----------



## lain2501 (Dec 23, 2011)

Gabe said:


> I wonder when the other divisions will show up.



Too late


----------



## jplaya2023 (Dec 23, 2011)

guys i already posted the spoilers earlier have a look

Chapter 568: Naruto and the Kyubbi become one!?!?

*Scene starts with naruto struggling inside Roshi's mouth*

Naruto: "AHHHH, this is bad, in Frog Mode (Sage Mode) opening his mouth wouldn't be a problem, but this mode isn't built for fighting like this"

Gai: "Kakashi, we have to help Naruto"

Kakashi: "Right, i'll hold off these Bijuu with Bee go get naruto"

Gai: "6th gate open"
*Gai goes 150km in an instant, and strikes roshi's bijuu in the stomach"

Roshi Bijuu: "GWAHHH" *Spits out naruto who falls through 10 trees*

Gai: "Are you alright Naruto!?"

*Naruto is bleeding profusely from his face, and his confidence is gone*

Naruto: "I will be fine thick brows sensai"

*Inside Naruto, he walks to where the Kyubbi is seal*

Naruto "If we don't defeat them here, you will be taken from me and forever used as a monster, do you want that"

Kyubbi: "Brat, I don't give a damn about you, but i will not be a pet anymore, please remove this seal and we will fight as one"

*Naruto hesitates and begins to remove the seal*

*flash back to Minato stopping Naruto the last time*

Naruto: "Sorry Dad, but you entrusted this world to me and this is my decision to save it"

*Naruto removes the seal and Kyubbi leaves the cage*

Naruto: "what now"

Kyubbi: "Just a second brat, it's good to be free, now to summon him"

*Kyubbi scratches Naruto's face and uses with blood for a summon jutsu*

Kyubbi: "Impure World ressurection technique"

*Death God appears next to Naruto and everyone is shocked*

Tobi: "!!!!!!"

Bee: "What the hell is that creepy guy"

Kakashi: "This is just like.........."

Death God: "So you finally summon me Kyubbi, i guess you're ready to change the world afterall. A creature living in darkness and malice all his life ready to sacrifice his life for the sake of the world. To think this Boy (Naruto) is the savior of this world. When his father first came into my realm he told me Naruto would change the world, but i never thought he would change you"

Kyubbi: "Bastard, just get on with it already"

Naruto : "What's happening"

Kyubbi: "Just wait brat"

*Tobi uses the 3 tails to attack, but death god kills it and seals it in his realm*

*Death God creates a barrier around himself, naruto and the kyubbi*

*Death God opens a bottle, and another Kyubbi is ressurected and 3x the size of the original Kyubbi*

Death God: "This is the yang part of your chakra that Minato sealed inside of me Kyubbi, please rejoin your former self"

*Both Kyubbi's merge into 1 as the barrier explodes and the kyubbi is fully erect with red and orange chakra*

Naruto: "A,a,a Amazing"

Kyubbi: "We're not done yet, Naruto, i am going to merge into you, no longer will you be housing me, all my power, knowledge, and skills will be inside you and your body, get ready"

*Kyubbi makes a seal and him and naruto are sucked in together*

*The world begins to rumble, and the new Naruto emerges from the quake*

*Naruto has a fiery red aura, red pupils, chakra emitting from his body, and an evil stare*

Super Naruto "Tobi, Madara, whoever the fukk you're. Prepare yourself, this is the end"

*Tobi begins making seals until, Naruto hits him and knocks his mask off*

Tobi: "GWWWWAAH, he's faster than light and stronger than an elephant"

*Tobi without his mask gazes at kakashi*

Kakashi: "!!!!!!!, IT CAN'T BE!!!!"

*Chapter ends with Kakashi's eyes being both open*

*What is naruto's new power, does Kakashi knows Tobi's true identity* this is the side text


----------



## SageRafa (Dec 23, 2011)

Obito's back  But that's way too awesome to happen, I enjoyed it :ho


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 23, 2011)

Been a while since I read a fake spoiler.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 23, 2011)

jplaya2023 said:


> guys i already posted the spoilers earlier have a look
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




Dude that's one of the worst fake spoilers I've seen in a long time. 

Kyuubi knows Edo Tensei? And summons the DEATH GOD from the dead?


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Dec 23, 2011)

i wish it was true but unfortunately.....


----------



## Angoobo (Dec 23, 2011)

"Stronger than an elephant"....


----------



## AceBizzle (Dec 23, 2011)

That spoiler was so lulzy, I actually want it to happen


----------



## Tyrion (Dec 23, 2011)

Kyuubi makes seals 

Edit Kyuubi is fully erect  

spoiler is awesome


----------



## jplaya2023 (Dec 23, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Dude that's one of the worst fake spoilers I've seen in a long time.
> 
> Kyuubi knows Edo Tensei? And summons the DEATH GOD from the dead?



if you have an issue with how the manga is written contact Kishimoto, i got nothing to do with that


----------



## Evilene (Dec 23, 2011)

> Tobi: "GWWWWAAH, he's faster than light and stronger than an elephant"



And stings like a bee?


----------



## SageRafa (Dec 23, 2011)

jplaya2023 said:


> if you have an issue with how the manga is written contact Kishimoto, i got nothing to do with that



Soo, without any offense but where did you get that if you're saying it's actually real? Any forum, you have the magazine yourself or a japanese/chinese friend told you so?


----------



## Tyrion (Dec 23, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Soo, without offense but where did you get that if you're saying it's actually real? Any forum, you have the magazine yourself or a japanese/chinese friend told you so?



Kishimoto told him the kyuubi is fully erect


----------



## Talis (Dec 23, 2011)

Naruto transforms into Kyuubi, Kyuubi eats Kakashi after it Kakashi comes out of the Kyuubis stomach and tells that he ate some meat in there which increased his stamina.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 23, 2011)

Newbies not knowing jplaya ITT.


----------



## Bakatsu (Dec 23, 2011)

- Frog Mode 
- Stronger than a elephant 
- Kyuubi fully erect


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 23, 2011)

jplaya2023 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After all, you are one of kishimoto's editor's sons. so I believe this


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Dec 23, 2011)

Guys I just got a spoiler I found while searching in google japan


Naruto changes to a stronger version of kyubi mode were he has more tattos around his body and he can make sonic roar and sonic hand swipe!

Tobi gets serious and starts using a high speed combo of space migration combined with with a sealing jutsu with kushina's chains to seal the many kage buchins naruto makes

Kakashi reveals his new developed mangekyo technique were he is able to replicate everything he has kamui'd and he is able to use it, a mini susano'o arrow appears in front of him, as he launches it at an incredibly high speed and the arrow grows to it's normal size impaling one of the jinchuriki.

A bijuu ball is launched by rochi and gai gets hurt. Gai starts powering up to use *midnight dragon* and the 8 gate, but rock lee and neji hyuuga appears out of nowhere! lee says it's the perfect chance to test *Kame no mōdo! *whats is that aura around around lee?! Something changes in Neji's byakugan?!

Neji is attacked by one of the bijuu but he uses _Jūkenpō Shīrudo_ a chakra shield flowing from his body, that repels the attack, as neji uses a huge _Kūki yashi no dangan!_ ( air palm bullet) on the bijuu. 

Something opens up in tobi's third hole in his mask! Toby impales kakashi using   
_Shīru kata zutsū_ but in ends up being a raiton kage bunshin! Naruto proceeds to hit tobi. His mask falls off!

Kakashi: It can't be!!!

kabuto: ..... I would shouldn't have underestimated you...
stranger: This ends right here!
kabuto: kuchiyose edo tensei!
Summon: I can't believe those losers call themselves kages...It's this the child you talked about?
kabuto: *smiles*

Sasuke: It can't be! that's itachi's chakra! what it's going on? I have to find out where it's coming from!

End of chapter


This looks awesome guys!!! I can't wait!!!



> ードの強力なバージョンへNARUTO - ナルト - の変更は、彼が彼の体の周りに多くのを持っていると、彼は音の轟音と音の手の強打を作ることができるだった！
> 
> 東美は、深刻な取得とナルトが行う多くの影を密封するためにのチェーン付きシーリング術とを組み合わせるスペースのマイグレーションの高速コンボを使用して開始します
> 
> ...


----------



## MS81 (Dec 23, 2011)

loool3 said:


> Naruto transforms into Kyuubi, Kyuubi eats Kakashi after it Kakashi comes out of the Kyuubis stomach and tells that he ate some meat in there which increased his stamina.



well shiiit, he gotta fully clean it though...


----------



## navy (Dec 23, 2011)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> Guys I just got a spoiler I found while searching in google japan
> 
> 
> Naruto changes to a stronger version of kyubi mode were he has more tattos around his body and he can make sonic roar and sonic hand swipe!
> ...



Google translator should never be able to make a perfect translation.
Fake.


----------



## dream (Dec 23, 2011)

jplaya2023 said:


> Tobi: "GWWWWAAH, he's faster than light and stronger than an elephant"





That sure is a wonderful spoiler.


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 23, 2011)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> Guys I just got a spoiler I found while searching in google japan
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Way too much shit happening for one chapter, it's obviously a fake.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 23, 2011)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> Guys I just got a spoiler I found while searching in google japan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fake or not, AWSOME!


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Dec 23, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Way too much shit happening for one chapter, it's obviously a fake.



Yeah I was joking

But I wish that was the chapter, that would be awesome


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 23, 2011)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> But I wish that was the chapter, that would be awesome



True


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 23, 2011)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> Yeah I was joking
> 
> But I wish that was the chapter, that would be awesome



 except for the neji part the entire spoiler would have been 10/10

too bad it was fake

I would have liked 

-lee owning some bijuu and having plot relevance
-guy going 8th gate
-kakashi gaining some more haxx
-tobi having something in a third mask hole
-itachi stomping kabuto and forcing him to summon madara
-itachi vs madara vs sasuke


----------



## SageRafa (Dec 23, 2011)

After reading these kind of spoilers I don't know why but I think the real chapter will not live up to them 

 Unless Naruto goes Full Bijuu Mode of course.


----------



## Klue (Dec 23, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> After reading these kind of spoilers I don't know why but I think the real chapter will not live up to them
> 
> Unless Naruto goes Full Bijuu Mode of course.



Unless Tobi's mask is ripped off, right?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 23, 2011)

Sonic hand swipe...
sounds so BOSS


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 23, 2011)

I lol'ed at the Super Naruto part.


----------



## atenzor (Dec 23, 2011)

oh.... my.... god.... 


```
カカシは、東美にカムイを使用して唯一のアームはテレポートですが、トビは新しいものを再生成 します！

攻撃の混乱で、トビは蜂の後ろにテレポートし、彼の次元に彼を吸収する！
```


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Dec 23, 2011)

hmm sounds not fake , because there isnt any mask breaking


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 23, 2011)

What does it say?


----------



## Gabe (Dec 23, 2011)

Tobi teleports bee to his dimension and kakashi takes his arm with kamui or something according to google translate


----------



## Leptirica (Dec 23, 2011)

Bee bye, bye?


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 23, 2011)

atenzor said:


> oh.... my.... god....
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Kakashi is the only arm by using the teleport is Kamui to Tobi, Tobi will regenerate a new one!

 In the confusion of the attack, Tobi is teleporting behind the bee, to absorb him into his dimension!


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 23, 2011)

This spoiler make it sound like Bee was sucked into Tobi's dimension.

Bee is gone, this mean this is where Tobi will start to lose because Naruto wont be captured until he faces Sasuke.


----------



## Gojita (Dec 23, 2011)

How many arms does that man have, and entire army  (horrible i know  )


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 23, 2011)

I want to see 8 tailed Gedou Mazo.


----------



## ZetsuusteZ (Dec 23, 2011)

atenzor said:


> oh.... my.... god....
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Is this reliable?
Source?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 23, 2011)

Really don't want Bee to be captured...


----------



## ZetsuusteZ (Dec 23, 2011)

Wait so if this spoiler is real, and Kakashi really does warp tobi's arm away, does that mean Tobi was bluffing when he said that it wouldn't work on him?
Tobi = Biggest troll known to man


----------



## Naklin (Dec 23, 2011)

ZetsuusteZ said:


> Wait so if this spoiler is real, and *Kakashi really does warp tobi's arm away*, does that mean Tobi was bluffing when he said that it wouldn't work on him?
> Tobi = Biggest troll known to man



There is no way that's happening.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 23, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Really don't want Bee to be captured...



How else were we supposed to see Juubi dude?


----------



## Deadway (Dec 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Predictions: Doing another one cause I've got nothing better to do.
*According to plan.*

Scene starts off with Kabuto
Kabuto: Looks like Naruto is having a hard time...how can this be...after all that power....is Tobi really that powerful?
Kabuto's ass snake: SSSSSSSSsssss
Kabuto: ! It's about time you arrived.
_Itachi lands in front of Kabuto_
Kabuto: Did it work?
Itachi: ...he fell for it. 
Kabuto: Release the others.. we need to get up to date with this situation.
_Itachi uses Susano and releases Nagato and Orochimaru_
Nagato: It's quite an interesting place in that Tostuka jar..
Orochimaru: It's been far too long...don't dissapoint me Kabuto-kun...how's the situation.
Kabuto: I was about to ask you guys.
_Kakuzu jumps and joins the party_
Kakuzu: Long time no see.
Kabuto: Good..we're all here.
Nagato: !? Where is Konan.
Itachi: And what of Kisame...
Kabuto: Tobi murdered Konan a few days ago and Kisame commited suicide to aid Tobi as well us. Their deaths were not in vain. Konan managed to take away one sharingan from Tobi while Kisame confirmed out work.
Orochimaru: Do enlighten me on the situation.
Kabuto: I'll start from the beginning to refresh your memories.
Kabuto: Orochimaru was supposed to make Sasuke stronger, in return sasuke would be our weapon against Tobi...
Orochimau: Indeed the boy was strong but we needed to be sure he could take out Tobi.
Kabuto: That's where Itachi came in. Itachi sealed you Orochimaru to allow Sasuke to gain Itachi's Mangekyou Sharingan.
Orochimaru: Could have warned me about that sooner...Itachi..
Kabuto: When Itachi gave him his Mangekyou...you were supposed to plant a trap.
Itachi: I did...however it seems like Tobi saw through it...
Kabuto: And unfortunately Tobi gained Sasuke's trust by saying you were ordered to kill your clan.
Itachi:....
Nagato: (thinking) so it was a lie...he really did it for power.
Kabuto: And that's when we turned to Naruto...knowing he was the only one who could surpass the 4th as well as match Sasuke this was perfect.
Kakuzu: That's why you got me and Hidan to cause mayhem around the land of fire. Knowing the 9 tails would eventually have to become stronger to defeat us.
Kabuto: Mhm...and it worked...Naruto developped a monstrous jutsu which could potentially kill Tobi in one hit if it lands.
Nagato: But he himself wasn't fast enough. Only after I killed Jiraiya did he gain the Sage mode. We could say he was on par with some of us at this point.
Kabuto: And this is where Kisame came in handy, confirming that Naruto had tremendous speed once he gained the 9 tailed chakra shroud, I was sure I had Tobi.
Orochimaru: So what's the problem. Is Tobi still alive?
Kabuto: He's currently fighting him with the 8 tails...as well as Kakashi and Might Gai.
Itachi: So why haven't they won yet.
Kabuto: Tobi insisted on using my jinchuriki as the next set of Pain.
Kabuto: As of right now...he's too powerful for them...
Kakuzu: So this plan was a failure after all..was definitely not worth dying for.
Nagato: no...do you feel that pressure?
Orochimaru: Mmmm just like before...
Kabuto: My jinchuriki are reacting...looks like he gained full control over the 9 tails...
Kakuzu: So what now.
Kabuto: Orochimaru and I will work on the Edo tensei, Nagato and Kakuzu...go fetch the 9 and 8 tails once they're done. Itachi....finish off Sasuke.
Itachi: Gladly.
*behind trees far away*
Sasuke: SO IT WAS A LIE (EMS activates)

Scene switches to Naruto
Naruto rips the Roshis mouth in half.
Naruto: This chakra...its so powrful! Kyubbi you really!
Kyuubi: Shut your mouth...just....end it.
Naruto: Right.
Tobi: So you gained control over the 9 tails...means nothing.
Naruto: We'll see about that! Fuuton Rasenrhuriken!
_Naruto throws it_
_Tobi phases through it_
Tobi: You must underestimate me?
_Behind Tobi the Rasenshuriken transforms into Naruto, it was a henge._
Tobi:!?
Naruto: More like you underestimate me!
_Naruto tries to punch Tobi but goes through him_
Tobi: This time..I won't hesitate.
_Tobi grabs Naruto_
Kakashi: Shit!, Bee grab Naruto!
Bee: I can't! mothat fuck
Tobi: It's ove--
Naruto slams Tobi down with a rasenshuriken like Minato
Naruto: This is my father technique, but improved. Hiraishin v3.
*Chapter End*


----------



## dream (Dec 23, 2011)

ZetsuusteZ said:


> Wait so if this spoiler is real, and Kakashi really does warp tobi's arm away, does that mean Tobi was bluffing when he said that it wouldn't work on him?
> Tobi = Biggest troll known to man



If the spoiler is real then yes, Tobi was bluffing.

And that wouldn't really make Tobi a troll.


----------



## Escargon (Dec 23, 2011)

Would be lame if Tobi lose his arm again.. I want to see Tobis face but something tells me he will escape with the mask on, like usual..


----------



## Nimander (Dec 23, 2011)

ZetsuusteZ said:


> Wait so if this spoiler is real, and Kakashi really does warp tobi's arm away, does that mean Tobi was bluffing when he said that it wouldn't work on him?
> Tobi = Biggest troll known to man



There's a vast difference between Kakashi warping his arm away, and Kakashi warping _him_ away.  

If this spoiler is true and things do play out like that, then Tobi wouldn't have been lying.


----------



## ZetsuusteZ (Dec 23, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> If the spoiler is real then yes, Tobi was bluffing.
> 
> And that wouldn't really make Tobi a troll.



Bluffing his way out of getting warped...
...I think that's trolling...


----------



## Talis (Dec 23, 2011)

CrimsonMoon said:


> There is no way that's happening.



Why not. Theres enough reasons for it.

1: Kakashi improved his Kamui even further like he always does when he shows it.
2: Tobi(to) doesn't have the full controle of Obitos Sharingan nor the Rinnegan with all his Bijuu puppets around, therefore he can't block Kakashis Sharingan from preventing getting Kamui'd by him.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 23, 2011)

You must take in count Tobi was prepped to receive Kakashi's Kamui that time, this time it took him by surprise. If he had seen it coming perhaps it would had zero effect.


----------



## dream (Dec 23, 2011)

ZetsuusteZ said:


> Bluffing his way out of getting warped...
> ...I think that's trolling...





> Trolling is trying to get a rise out of someone. Forcing them to respond to you, either through wise-crackery, posting incorrect information, asking blatantly stupid questions, or other foolishness.



Tobi wasn't trying to get a rise out of Kakashi, he probably wanted to protect himself assuming that he was bluffing.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 23, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> How else were we supposed to see Juubi dude?


I wouldn't want to see Juubi at the expense of Bee dying.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 23, 2011)

ZetsuusteZ said:


> Wait so if this spoiler is real, and Kakashi really does warp tobi's arm away, does that mean Tobi was bluffing when he said that it wouldn't work on him?
> Tobi = Biggest troll known to man



Bluffing =/= Trolling.
Its like saying Pokerplayers are trolls.=/

And how is he a troll for possibly trying to safe his ass by bluffing?

Of course this is assuming the spoiler is real.



> I wouldn't want to see Juubi at the expense of Bee dying.



Me neither but it does have to happen.Inevitable.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 23, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I wouldn't want to see Juubi at the expense of Bee dying.



Why not he is a really bad character in my glorious opinion.

If it is true I shall have a drink in Tobi's name


----------



## Saturnine (Dec 23, 2011)

loool3 said:


> Why not. Theres enough reasons for it.
> 
> 1: Kakashi improved his Kamui even further like he always does when he shows it.
> 2: Tobi(to) doesn't have the full controle of Obitos Sharingan nor the Rinnegan with all his Bijuu puppets around, therefore he can't block Kakashis Sharingan from preventing getting Kamui'd by him.



You're missing the point. The technique wouldn't work on Tobi because if Kakashi teleported him whole, he would remain intact, which means he would be able to instantly return from the dimension he was teleported to, duh. It's either that or the intangibility thing - we'll have reasons to discuss it further only if the spoiler proves true.


----------



## Fay (Dec 23, 2011)

Kakashi being epic ? Yes please !!!!!


----------



## Saunion (Dec 23, 2011)

This spoiler doesn't mention Kyuubi or Naruto so that makes it a pretty sure fake (on top of it having no source of course).


----------



## Leptirica (Dec 23, 2011)

Saunion said:


> This spoiler doesn't mention Kyuubi or Naruto so that makes it a pretty sure fake (on top of it having no source of course).



If it is a fake, it's because of what it does say not because of what it doesn't. It's only two sentences.


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 23, 2011)

atenzor said:


> oh.... my.... god....
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


the spoiler fails to mention naruto. i call BS. 

still sounds good though.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Dec 23, 2011)

he mentions for that spoiler in ms that it is the second part of first spoiler that he posted


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 23, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I wouldn't want to see Juubi at the expense of Bee dying.



I like Bee too, I have grown to like him a lot these chapters. But come on, never seeing Juubi? This has to be the worst troll ever, and we all knew Juubi had to appear.

Not seeing Juubi would be the equivalent of never seeing Perfect Cell or Freiza's final form. We all knew Juubi had to appear the momment it was introduced, now there is a chance that perhaps Hachibi willingly goes or something to sabe Bee's life or Samehada may heal Bee.

So if Hachibi is extracted, there is still a chance Bee survives. Naruto already had the death of his sensei, so I doubt he will be left without his new sensei (Bee).


----------



## atenzor (Dec 23, 2011)

ok guys, read my MS post, those spoilers I post are updates, so check here for latest:


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://forum.mangastream.com/showpost.php?p=1905594&postcount=2


----------



## Fay (Dec 23, 2011)

If Tobi's arm is gone, they should try to take him out right away. I mean we have Kakashi, Gai and Naruto vs armless Tobi...


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 23, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I wouldn't want to see Juubi at the expense of Bee dying.



first time i'll agree with you.


----------



## Saturnine (Dec 23, 2011)

And I think that neither does Bee have to die nor Jubi to appear, since it would basically be game over if it happened. There'd be little to no plot time to prevent the Eye of the Moon plan as soon as Jubi got recreated.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 23, 2011)

Saturnine said:


> And I think that neither does Bee have to die nor Jubi to appear, since it would basically be game over if it happened. There'd be little to no plot time to prevent the Eye of the Moon plan as soon as Jubi got recreated.



Nauto becomes RS, or Sasuke and Naruto team up matching the strenght of RS, they fight Juubified Tobi.

Seriously Juubi has been the most hyped thing in the manga, it would be horrible if the manga ended "oops its not happening". Fuck..... at least give us flashback of Rikudou to see what the damn thing was supposed to do, his feats, etc.


----------



## Fay (Dec 23, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Nauto becomes RS, or Sasuke and Naruto team up matching the strenght of RS, they fight Juubified Tobi.
> 
> Seriously Juubi has been the most hyped thing in the manga, it would be horrible if the manga ended "oops its not happening". Fuck..... at least give us flashback of Rikudou to see what the damn thing was supposed to do, his feats, etc.



I always preferred Juubi being left for the next generation...I mean if Naruto and co defeat every strong villain, what's left for their kids to fight..?


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Dec 23, 2011)

Prediction 

Naruto: Ouuch!!! 9 tails i need your heeelllppppppppp!!
Kyuubi: damn you narutoo! here just take my power!
Naruto gains even more power and manages to break out of the yonbi's mouth
Naruto: kakashi and eyebrows sensei, there's no other way, we must do it
kakashi: yea youre right naruto we have to. it's for the sake of the world
tobi: what the hell are you guys talking about?
guy: so you guys want me to do it?
kakashi and naruto: YESS!! (They say simultaneously)
Gai: OKay! Lets go!! 8th gate openn!!!!!
gai opens the 8th gate
suddenly a portal opens up behind him and his soul gets sucked into it
naruto: ok here he comes!
and comes from the portal is noone other than the mighty *HIRUZEN SARUTOBI*
Gai used the 8th gate's forbidden jutsu which allows the user to give up their soul in order to revive one from the belly of the death god.
Tobi: NOOOOOOOOOO NOT HIRUZEN!!! The God of shinobi? the one who's stronger than minato, hashirama, and madara combined?!! NOOOOOOO!!!
hiruzen: everybody stay the fuck back i got this!!!!
naruto: yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyy the god of shinobi is hereeeeee!!!
kakashi: yeeeaaa Booooooyyyy!! he's about to fuck shit uppp!!!!
Hiruzen: SUMMONING JUTSUUUUUUUUUU!!!
*DONKEY KONG!!!!*
*FUNKY KONG!!!!!*
*CHUNKY KONG!!!!*
*[BUNKY KONg* AND 
*KING KONG* COME FOURTHHHH!!!!!!!!! NOOOOOOOWWW!!!!
He summons 5 Gigantic gorillas and they all merge with hiruzen to form a super Gargantuan sized Gorilla with 5 heads.
tobi: ahhhhhh shit what is that?! a dinosaur?! Noo it cant be a dinosaur!! it's the creature that used to give me nightmares. it's Freddy kruegerrrr!!!!!!
Naruto yeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!! Fuck him up Hiruzenn!

Hiruzen took his finger and plucked and i mean "literally" Plucked the ground and caused a Cataclysmic Explosion of such immeasurable power and magnitude, that, he destroyed half the world and ended the ninja war. utterly killing and destroying everyone and everything and reducing all things in sight to total and utter nothingless. leaving half of the world in chaos, ruin, and silence.

Dat Hiruzen


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 23, 2011)

rickmartin said:


> Prediction
> 
> Naruto: Ouuch!!! 9 tails i need your heeelllppppppppp!!
> Kyuubi: damn you narutoo! here just take my power!
> ...



this would be unimpressive of hiruzen, for the amount of hype he has, obviously he would be holding back a lot of power.

I don't want to see hiruzen 1 shot all jinchuriki's, tobi, madara, kabuto and all edos. that is why he cannot be revived.


----------



## Ezekial (Dec 23, 2011)

loool3 said:


> Why not. Theres enough reasons for it.
> 
> 1: Kakashi improved his Kamui even further like he always does when he shows it.
> 2: Tobi(to) doesn't have the full controle of Obitos Sharingan nor the Rinnegan with all his Bijuu puppets around, therefore he can't block Kakashis Sharingan from preventing getting Kamui'd by him.



Obito's sharingan lol u mad bro


----------



## Fay (Dec 23, 2011)

Well, Kushina did mention Hiruzen's father...why would he be mentioned without a plan in mind?


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 23, 2011)

Fay said:


> I always preferred Juubi being left for the next generation...I mean if Naruto and co defeat every strong villain, what's left for their kids to fight..?



Then we would need a part 3, to see Juubi. Do you seriously want another 10 years?


----------



## Fay (Dec 23, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Then we would need a part 3, to see Juubi. Do you seriously want another 10 years?



It doesn't have to be a manga, a seinen anime or a movie would be good as well .

Wouldn't it be epic if there was an epilogue about 20 years later where Naruto watched his son go on his very first mention and said to himself "all is well", while in the mean time Juubi was awakening? That would be a nice ending imo...


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 23, 2011)

Cliffhanger of the year:

Ao: I can sense an Intruder!
Shikaku: Where!?
Ao: It's coming from...!!
*Slash*
Mabui: Urrrgh...
Shikaku: Mabui...you're!!
*Sasukes face is revealed*
Shikaku: Uchiha...Sasuke...
*DOOR SLAMS OPEN*
Aoba: Is the Story true that Itachi has been resurrected, and that he is chasing after Kabuto....eh?
Sasuke: D8<
Aoba: Not again.-________-

Do it Kishi.


----------



## Crona (Dec 23, 2011)

Tobi getting caught by Kamui, there better be a good reason to it (assuming fake spoilers are not fake) 

And what's this about not wanting Juubi to be revived soon. Nobody wants to see this come to life :

I've been waiting for Bee to die for a very long time 

As for predictions:

I predict no kamui and no armless Tobi
Kyuubi helping Naruto (probably tailed beast mode)
Kakashi and Gai will do something
And Tobi will either talk smack or comment on tailed beast mode.


----------



## spiritmight (Dec 23, 2011)

Have at it brethren. I've long since given up hope on a chapter this week so I've resigned to lurking Japanese image boards like I know what the fuck I'm reading 



> *J U M P*
> 予想される戦いの外観のキツネのような変更が..？遠い影と斑点のある紛争の忍びのか？
> 八死！


----------



## jplaya2023 (Dec 23, 2011)

spiritmight said:


> Have at it brethren. I've long since given up hope on a chapter this week so I've resigned to lurking Japanese image boards like I know what the fuck I'm reading




"Clash, will this "super" Naruto be enough to defeat Tobi"

It goes with the spoiler i posted earlier


----------



## Deadway (Dec 23, 2011)

*Spoilers?*
Fox-like appearance changes are expected in the fight ..? I spotted a dispute in the shadows and sneak away?
Death of eight!

From spiritmight


----------



## Superstars (Dec 23, 2011)

Please Kishimoto, throw Tobi in the fire for battle.


----------



## MonkeyCannon (Dec 23, 2011)

No chapter till wednesday me thinks, maybe tuesday if we're lucky.


----------



## Hexa (Dec 23, 2011)

245 deleted posts so far this week, meaning 40% of the posts in this thread have been deleted.  If you find yourself discussing the fucking Marvel universe, think to yourself "is this really on topic?"


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 23, 2011)

Does anyone know if we are going to get new Naruto chapter tommorrow?


----------



## MS81 (Dec 23, 2011)

Seiko!!!!! we need Moar Sauce preachings!!!!


----------



## Neomaster121 (Dec 23, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Does anyone know if we are going to get new Naruto chapter tommorrow?



hopefully but if not then next week 
which means only a 2 week gap rather than 3


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 23, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Does anyone know if we are going to get new Naruto chapter tommorrow?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s88r_q7oufE&ob=av2n[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## daschysta (Dec 23, 2011)

Kakashi catching tobi with his MS? Hello  top tier.


----------



## Sarry (Dec 23, 2011)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Cliffhanger of the year:
> 
> Ao: I can sense an Intruder!
> Shikaku: Where!?
> ...



Do it Kishi, Do It.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 23, 2011)

daschysta said:


> Kakashi catching tobi with his MS? Hello  top tier.



was that the spoiler?


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 23, 2011)

daschysta said:


> Kakashi catching tobi with his MS? Hello  top tier.



How is that top tier exactly?

@MS

yeah an unconfirmed one, says that he catches tobis arm, tobi grows a new one and catches bee.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Dec 23, 2011)

*My Friend in japan* says that Tobi finally decides to fight and displays new feats


----------



## fromashesrise (Dec 23, 2011)

My friend in North Korea told me that Tobi is Mizuki and that the whole thing was just a prank to get back at Naruto for beating him up.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 23, 2011)

I hope you'll excuse me, but I'm going to discuss that new spoiler from atenzor like it's real again. 

Killer Bee gets absorbed. I didn't see that one coming.



			
				one spoiler said:
			
		

> lousy excite translation:
> 
> カカシは、東美にカムイを使用して唯一のアームはテレポートですが、トビは新しいものを再生成 します！
> As for カカシ, although the only arm is a Teleport at the east beauty using カムイ, a kite is re-generation about a new thing.   It carries out!
> ...





			
				the other spoiler said:
			
		

> lousy excite translation:
> 
> 予想される戦いの外観のキツネのような変更が..？遠い影と斑点のある紛争の忍びのか？
> 八死！
> ...


It all fits. Looks like details of the chapter are beginning to leak out.


----------



## Sarry (Dec 23, 2011)

Tobi has enough energy/time to absorb Bee in his Bijuu shape? 

wow, it must have been a good fight.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Dec 23, 2011)

fromashesrise said:


> My friend in North Korea told me that Tobi is Mizuki and that the whole thing was just a prank to get back at Naruto for beating him up.



my other friend in japan knows a guy, that knows a guy, that knows a guy, who says that the chapter will end in a cliffhanger with madara and the 5 kages and the entire battlefield is a tree forest.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 23, 2011)

Sarry said:


> Tobi has enough energy/time to absorb Bee in his Bijuu shape?


Yep, for Tobi to absorb something as big as Bee when he's transformed means that Tobi must be more powerful than we first thought.



> wow, it must have been a good fight.


I'm thinking that Naruto and Bee were completely overwhelmed. Again.


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 23, 2011)

My friend in Japan says tobi's mask does not come off and kakashi is low on chakra until tobi puts kakashi into a genjutsu where he explains some things on sharingan power. kakashi learns the new info and powers up. Tobi is intrigued at how he actually managed to do this so he praise kakashi on his powerful eyes. meanwhile naruto uses his very fast speed to grab 5 bijuu with a kyuubi arm and is about to throw them into rasengan vacuum. the 3 tails yagura managed to dodge and charges up a bijuu dama.

naruto doesn't have time to dodge since he is about to throw the other bijuu in rasengan vacuum. the three tails swallows the bijuu bomb ready to attack. gai goes 7 gates and asa kujaku's the 3 tails, it seems like the three tails it knocked out, but suddenly its body starts to heal because it's an edo. the 3 tails is about to shoot off the bijuu bomb, hachibi is still injured and is unsure what to do when samehada goes "ghijijij" killer bee looks at the sword and has a flashback to when kisame used samehada's power. Hachibi informs killer bee that maybe samehada can help them. killer bee asks samehada if this is true samehada responds with "ghijijij" and killer bee says "alright samehada, do your stuff". the bijuu bomb is blasted towards naruto, gai and killer bee while kakashi is still preoccupied with tobi.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Dec 23, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> I hope you'll excuse me, but I'm going to discuss that new spoiler from atenzor like it's real again.
> 
> Killer Bee gets absorbed. I didn't see that one coming.
> 
> ...



*Kakashi uses Kamui to rip one of Tobi's arms off, perhaps?  (Regeneration follows swiftly afterwards.)* 



Golden Circle said:


> > 攻撃の混乱で、トビは蜂の後ろにテレポートし、彼の次元に彼を吸収する！
> >
> > _By offensive confusion, the Teleport of the kite is carried out behind a bee, and it absorbs him into his dimension!_



*Killer Bee is absorbed by Tobi?*



Golden Circle said:


> > 予想される戦いの外観のキツネのような変更が..？遠い影と斑点のある紛争の忍びのか？
> > 八死！
> >
> > _Change like the fox of the appearance of the battle expected? .. Does dispute with a far shadow and a spot bear?
> > 8 death!_



*Naruto undergoes another transformation (aided by the Kyuubi)...Killer Bee "dies?"*


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 23, 2011)

Tobi was unimpressive up to this chapter, but I think I may have changed my mind.

To be able to defeat 8-tails like that really says something.

tbh I'm surprised Kakashi and Gai weren't able to interfere before he was absorbed.


----------



## Klue (Dec 23, 2011)

Killerbee dies?

Doubt that's real - lol, bring on the next.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 23, 2011)

Klue said:


> Killerbee dies?
> 
> Doubt that's real - lol, bring on the next.


I'm not so sure it's fake.

We always say spoilers are unconfirmed when we get a new spoiler provider. But then they go on to provide accurate spoilers for the coming chapters and all of a sudden every post they make is automatically confirmed as real.

It should be clear by now that Kishi wrote a battle where the shoe is on the other foot for once.


----------



## Sarry (Dec 23, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Yep, for Tobi to absorb something as big as Bee when he's transformed means that Tobi must be more powerful than we first thought.
> 
> *I'm thinking that Naruto and Bee were completely overwhelmed.* Again.



Ya, its seems like it; hell it seems that Kakashi and Gai weren't that helpful after all. It was just to delay Tobi a bit longer..

I have a good feeling this chapter will have a WTF moment in it, somewhere.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 23, 2011)

Sarry said:


> Ya, its seems like it; hell it seems that Kakashi and Gai weren't that helpful after all. It was just to delay Tobi a bit longer..


I'm surprised too that Kakashi and Gai only served the plot as much as that. In fact I was expecting a whole lot more from them.



> I have a good feeling this chapter will have a WTF moment in it, somewhere.


I'm guessing that's when Tobi absorbs Bee.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 23, 2011)

Bee should of been taken care of a while ago I mean Tobi has been standing on him this whole time, and could easily have the jins block while he absorbs him? 

Hoping that spoiler is true and Tobi isn't under this massive PIS anymore.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 23, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Bee should of been taken care of a while ago I mean Tobi has been standing on him this whole time, have the jins block while he absorbs him?
> 
> Hoping that spoiler is true and Tobi isn't under this massive PIS anymore.


We can only hope.

I think the PIS that's going on is the main reason why some of us don't think Tobi is all that awesome compared to other villains we he have had. e.g. Pain.

I'm glad to see that Tobi is finally doing what will really swing the battle in his favor. It's only a matter of time now before Naruto gets absorbed too or they retreat and count their losses.

EDIT:
Someone just posted this on 2ch


> 398 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2011/12/24(土) 13:13:40.66 ID6lv9xPq0
> 今夜はohanaちゃんと僕の性なる夜
> Tonight Ohana and I will have sex.


Say what you will about the comment, but it looks like they're expecting Ohana to post her spoiler tonight japanese time.  Which is anywhere from 3 to 8 hours time.

EDIT2:
The spoiler page atenzor linked to says confirmation will come two days from yesterday however... so there might be another day's worth of waiting involved.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 24, 2011)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Cliffhanger of the year:
> 
> Ao: I can sense an Intruder!
> Shikaku: Where!?
> ...


this face fits sasuke's character so perfectly


----------



## kanpyo7 (Dec 24, 2011)

Since we're in dire need of discussion topics, here's a random thought: I'm guessing the Jins souls will be freed once the rods are broken, I mean hell if strong emotions can break the binds of ET (albeit while the binds are still weak) then something as overwhelming and influential as the Gedo 6 paths technique suddenly stopping should cause enough of a chakra fluctuation to undo ET.

Also a crazy idea I had, what if there are 3 Tobi's? The first had Koto Amatsukami and was the one who infiltrated Kiri (Kagami?), the second is the current one (Obito?), and there's a third waiting to be activated should the current Tobi die. (it would explain what he did with Nagato's other Rinnegan and also the purpose of the Sharingan stockpile beyond just Izanagi fodder) So hey, it's possible Tobi WILL die in this fight, probably acquiring Hachibi in the process and taking Gai and perhaps Kakashi along with him.

Oh yeah, and the last one will be Fugaku.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

Posting off topic in a prediction thread.  Someone shoot me, I shouldn't be doing this. I'll try to keep it relevant.



kanpyo7 said:


> Since we're in dire need of discussion topics, here's a random thought: I'm guessing the Jins souls will be freed once the rods are broken, I mean hell if strong emotions can break the binds of ET (albeit while the binds are still weak) then something as overwhelming and influential as the Gedo 6 paths technique suddenly stopping should cause enough of a chakra fluctuation to undo ET.


And the jin would break free, turn tail, and fight Tobi. I've been saying for a while now that Tobi will eventually lose control of the beasts if this fight continues. According to the spoilers we have the battle isn't going to last much longer with Bee sealed. I reckon Gai and Kakashi will rethink their plan, which is what an earlier spoiler said.



> Also a crazy idea I had, what if there are 3 Tobi's? The first had Koto Amatsukami and was the one who infiltrated Kiri (Kagami?), the second is the current one (Obito?), and there's a third waiting to be activated should the current Tobi die. (it would explain what he did with Nagato's other Rinnegan and also the purpose of the Sharingan stockpile beyond just Izanagi fodder) So hey, it's possible Tobi WILL die in this fight, probably acquiring Hachibi in the process and taking Gai and perhaps Kakashi along with him.
> 
> Oh yeah, and the last one will be Fugaku.


Three Tobi's is a real mind-fuck. I can see it happening only for that. It is plausible however: it would explain why Tobi's mask was different when he met Itachi before the massacre.

This Tobi seems different from his other appearances but I can't put my finger on it. Maybe it's because he's simply way more powerful than in his earlier appearances. Making Bee disappear just adds more fuel to this fire.


----------



## Phemt (Dec 24, 2011)

It's so irrelevant whether Kakashi teleports Tobi's arm away, what harm is that gonna do?

None.

Tobi could have ended this already if he wanted to, it's obvious that he's being gimped.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Dec 24, 2011)

Technically not off-topic, since it's predictions about the chapter(s) coming soon. 

I was thinking more along the lines of them fading away like Shin and Sasori, but that's certainly possible too.

And yeah, I myself am skeptical of this idea but it'd sure as hell be interesting. A lot of details (like Tobi infiltrating the mist and controlling Yagura) just don't fit in with what we've seen from the current Tobi.


----------



## Jad (Dec 24, 2011)

I hope Gai sticks his hand in that slug and releases afternoon tiger hehehehe.

But then again, I want Gai to defeat a Jin on a lesser gate   Come on Kakashi and Gai, show us what your made of, go up a tier !!!


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

Sutol said:


> It's so irrelevant whether Kakashi teleports Tobi's arm away, what harm is that gonna do?
> 
> None.


Yeah. Not much if Tobi can just regenerate it. I wonder if he's channeling the bijuu powers for that. If he is I imagine it would work in a similar manner to how Naruto regenerate that hole Sasuke put in him at the end of part 1.



> Tobi could have ended this already if he wanted to, it's obvious that he's being gimped.


PIS knows no bounds.





kanpyo7 said:


> Technically not off-topic, since it's predictions about the chapter(s) coming soon.


Okay, fair enough. Snow Miser was deleting every single prediction I made at one point. I think he has something against me. You can understand my hesitation. For the record, having little discussions like this was okay at one point but then the mods started clamping down and banning people for posting anything but a prediction so nobody really does it anymore. Hexa seems a little more lenient this week, so perhaps we're all good. 



> And yeah, I myself am skeptical of this idea but it'd sure as hell be interesting. A lot of details (like Tobi infiltrating the mist and controlling Yagura) just don't fit in with what we've seen from the current Tobi.


I'll make sure to keep that in mind so it isn't as shocking when it comes true.





Jad said:


> I hope Gai sticks his hand in that slug and releases afternoon tiger hehehehe.
> 
> But then again, I want Gai to defeat a Jin on a lesser gate   Come on Kakashi and Gai, show us what your made of, go up a tier !!!


Kakashi and Gai are already high tier. I don't know what you're talking about. 

If the unconfirmed spoilers are any indication, they'll definitely be doing something. But it probably won't be enough to prevent Bee from being sealed. It must have happened way too quickly for them to do anything about it.


----------



## Klue (Dec 24, 2011)

The bad guys are vastly out numbered as it is; there is little reason to make Kakashi and Gai more powerful.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> The bad guys are vastly out numbered as it is; there is little reason to make Kakashi and Gai more powerful.


I see your point; it would do wonders to the powerscaling that's going on right now.

I guess one of the few reasons why Kishi would make them more powerful (as the spoiler where they are thinking up a strategy suggests) is because he wants to make it look like they're putting up a decent fight. I wouldn't mind it tbh because anything better than what we were fed last chapter has got to be good imo.


----------



## fromashesrise (Dec 24, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> Technically not off-topic, since it's predictions about the chapter(s) coming soon.
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines of them fading away like Shin and Sasori, but that's certainly possible too.
> 
> And yeah, I myself am skeptical of this idea but it'd sure as hell be interesting. A lot of details (like Tobi infiltrating the mist and controlling Yagura) just don't fit in with what we've seen from the current Tobi.



It sucks that they don't have their consciousnesses for whatever reason ( I suspect it has to do with the 6 paths of pain technique). If Naruto is somehow able to break the rods I'd love to have a few panels of them reflecting on being jinchuuriki so we could learn more about them. I'm especially interested in hearing Yagura (since he was a Mizukage and Tobi was controlling him for so long), and Fu (since I'd like to know how the Waterfall village got a beast) would have to say.


----------



## atenzor (Dec 24, 2011)

can't wait for the confirmation, i hope the killer bee part is correct! 

it would be epic


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 24, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> EDIT2:
> The spoiler page atenzor linked to says confirmation will come two days from yesterday however... so there might be another day's worth of waiting involved.



Atenzor is also the one who gave us Ohana's blog/wordpress.

I really hope the part about KB getting sucked in is true though. All those handicaps being placed on Tobi out of nowhere could only mean 2 things:
1) Kishi wanted us to believe that the good guys had the upper hand, only to kick them in the face.
2) Kishi is sick of Tobi and wants him offed as quickly as possible.
Really hoping for the former, and that means that SOMEONE has to go. But at the moment, it seems too good to be true so I will wait.



Sutol said:


> It's so irrelevant whether Kakashi teleports Tobi's arm away, what harm is that gonna do?



As for the relevance of Kakashi Kamui-ing Tobi's arm...does anyone there know Tobi can regenerate? That may be how they find out. It also may be a good way for Kakashi to lose some stamina without actually accomplishing anything. AND it would show us that Tobi can now regenerate independent from Zetsu, which would be a new development.


----------



## Klue (Dec 24, 2011)

Atenzor provided Ohana blog? Then that spoiler needs to be disregarded. 

Simple as that.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Atenzor is also the one who gave us Ohana's blog/wordpress.


In that case, even if they are unconfirmed there is a good argument to be put up for the spoilers to be in the spoiler thread. I can understand the mods for being cautious though.



> I really hope the part about KB getting sucked in is true though. All those handicaps being placed on Tobi out of nowhere could only mean 2 things:
> 1) Kishi wanted us to believe that the good guys had the upper hand, only to kick them in the face.
> 2) Kishi is sick of Tobi and wants him offed as quickly as possible.
> Really hoping for the former, and that means that SOMEONE has to go. But at the moment, it seems too good to be true so I will wait.


Most likely the first one. If it's one thing I've learned about Kishi it's that Kishi likes to pull out the rug from under us.

And Killer Bee has to go. I don't know why Tobi said it's time to get the nine-tails when the eight-tails is still on the loose. Eight is before nine.



> As for the relevance of Kakashi Kamui-ing Tobi's arm...does anyone there know Tobi can regenerate? That may be how they find out. It also may be a good way for Kakashi to lose some stamina without actually accomplishing anything. AND it would show us that Tobi can now regenerate independent from Zetsu, which would be a new development.


Kakashi is gonna get nerfed in that case.





Klue said:


> Atenzor provided Ohana blog? Then that spoiler needs to be disregarded.
> 
> Simple as that.


You be lying.


----------



## atenzor (Dec 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Atenzor provided Ohana blog? Then that spoiler needs to be disregarded.
> 
> Simple as that.



you can disregard it, but ohana's blog had accurate spoilers, but
it is now removed by ohana, it was explained on 2ch somewhere

i am only trying to help by getting the latest stuff, i'm sorry


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

^ There's no reason to be sorry. Klue is being stupid.

Don't diss atenzor, Klue.  He's an asset to us.


----------



## Klue (Dec 24, 2011)

atenzor said:


> you can disregard it, but ohana's blog had accurate spoilers, but
> it is now removed by ohana, it was explained on 2ch somewhere
> 
> i am only trying to help by getting the latest stuff, i'm sorry



No one is upset at you or anything, no need for apologize. But from my recollection, Ohana's blog was completely off - a total fake.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> No one is upset at you or anything, no need for apologize. But from my recollection, Ohana's blog was completely off - a total fake.


I thought Ohana posted the spoilers on her blog after posting them on 2ch.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 24, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> In that case, even if they are unconfirmed there is a good argument to be put up for the spoilers to be in the spoiler thread. I can understand the mods for being cautious though.



Oh, you missed the Ohana blog thing? Fake spoilers. 



> Most likely the first one. If it's one thing I've learned about Kishi it's that Kishi likes to pull out the rug from under us.
> 
> And Killer Bee has to go. I don't know why Tobi said it's time to get the nine-tails when the eight-tails is still on the loose. Eight is before nine.



I hope so.

It's more dramatic if Kakashi and Gai jump in to save Naruto than KB. 



> Kakashi is gonna get nerfed in that case.



Again, I hope so. He's like KB and has lived far longer than he should have. 

That and I dislike Naruto's attitude towards Tobi. At the moment it's far too bratty and "You're just an annoying evil guy! I'll shut you up!"-esque. Tobi needs to do something to seriously piss him off. Yes, Kishi played that trick with Pein but it was an enjoyable one (it just went very bad at the end).


----------



## atenzor (Dec 24, 2011)

```
休日のため、確認に時間がかかる場合があります
```


----------



## 1nkorus (Dec 24, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> I thought Ohana posted the spoilers on her blog after posting them on 2ch.



No, it's fake blog, that use fake spoilers based on real spoilers from T and Ohana.


----------



## Evilene (Dec 24, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> I thought Ohana posted the spoilers on her blog after posting them on 2ch.




Yeah, because the fake Ohana couldn't possibly lurked around the 2chan thread, saw Ohana's post, and quickly made a post to the fake blog. Nope, couldn't happen. Nosiree.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I hope so.
> 
> It's more dramatic if Kakashi and Gai jump in to save Naruto than KB.


lol everyone's saving Naruto now. Even Oonoki would save his _clone_ over someone else.



> Again, I hope so. He's like KB and has lived far longer than he should have.
> 
> That and I dislike Naruto's attitude towards Tobi. At the moment it's far too bratty and "You're just an annoying evil guy! I'll shut you up!"-esque. Tobi needs to do something to seriously piss him off. Yes, Kishi played that trick with Pein but it was an enjoyable one (it just went very bad at the end).


Tobi capturing KB would be enough to provoke Naruto; he helped him a lot. Kakashi going too would push Naruto over the edge. It appears that thread about all the jounins dying has a good possibility of becoming true.

On that note, it's been 110 chapters since we saw Naruto genuinely pissed. I miss him. 





atenzor said:


> 休日のため、確認に時間がかかる場合があります


excite says: A check may take time for a holiday. 






1nkorus said:


> No, it's fake blog, that use fake spoilers based on real spoilers from T and Ohana.





Evilene said:


> Yeah, because the fake Ohana couldn't possibly lurked around the 2chan thread, saw Ohana's post, and quickly made a post to the fake blog. Nope, couldn't happen. Nosiree.


Yeah, I was off the forums for two years. I kinda missed that.


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Dec 24, 2011)

I predict the next chapter shows sasuke has turned into somewhat of a vampire feasting off of peoples blood by biting them starting with karin his main hottie. All of this will be to celebrate the new twilight movie.

Its about damn time the narutoverse had a vampire


----------



## atenzor (Dec 24, 2011)

if sasuke shows up, then shit just got real, quick!


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

FinalFantasyXIII said:


> Its about damn time the narutoverse had a vampire


We already have a resident vampire. 
Naruto gets canines when he startes to transform into tailed beast.



atenzor said:


> if sasuke shows up, then shit just got real, quick!


On top of everything else that's happening, Sasuke showing up would make this chapter explode through the awesome barrier. I might actually rate it a nine or ten instead of the usual eight.


----------



## atenzor (Dec 24, 2011)

imagine sasuke from out of nowhere using amaterasu on tobi.... i mean, it worked before ahahahaha


----------



## Klue (Dec 24, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> I thought Ohana posted the spoilers on her blog after posting them on 2ch.



Didn't know she did that.

About a month ago, during the wait for spoilers, someone posted an early spoiler that apparently came from Ohana's blog - it turned out fake.

So whenever Ohana's blog comes up, I automatically ignore it. But I didn't know she actually kept a blog where she posted spoilers after posting them on 2ch.


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2011)

atenzor said:


> imagine sasuke from out of nowhere using amaterasu on tobi.... i mean, it worked before ahahahaha



That's far too unlikely.


----------



## auem (Dec 24, 2011)

ohana's blog..??..lol..i am following 2ch spoiler thread for last 2 years and never seen anything regarding ohana's spoiler coming out before her 2ch post...

-mod snip: people always post around in the 2ch thread when you post the link-


----------



## 1nkorus (Dec 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Didn't know she did that.
> 
> About a month ago, during the wait for spoilers, someone posted an early spoiler that apparently came from Ohana's blog - it turned out fake.
> 
> So whenever Ohana's blog comes up, I automatically ignore it. But I didn't know she actually kept a blog where she posted spoilers after posting them on 2ch.



Because after that fake Ohana used spoilers from T and real Ohana.


----------



## auem (Dec 24, 2011)

ok...sorry...i gave that link for others to avoid confusion which is cropping up...


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

auem said:


> -mod snip: people always post around in the 2ch thread when you post the link-


It just happened.



> 410 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2011/12/24(土) 17:13:11.79 ID:duu3XfJ30
> test 123


Dear lord I hope they don't spam it with useless stuff like they usually do.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 24, 2011)

...what does it say?


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...what does it say?





> 411 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2011/12/24(土) 17:16:52.26 ID:duu3XfJ30
> shoutouts to all my ^ (use bro) at *Keiyaku Fuuin (Contract Seal)*
> 
> 412 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2011/12/24(土) 17:22:01.26 ID:duu3XfJ30
> SuperSaiyaMan12 and Goldencircle = The Cheech and Chong of the Naruto Forums



I don't mind the compliment, but sheesh. 

It's happening just as I said.


----------



## atenzor (Dec 24, 2011)

sigh............./facepalm


----------



## vered (Dec 24, 2011)

yea there's a troll in 2ch.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm trying to sage that thread so the guy can't post twice in a row but I keep getting an error.


----------



## Evilene (Dec 24, 2011)

And that kids, is why we don't post a link to the 2chan spoiler thread.


----------



## atenzor (Dec 24, 2011)

im contacting 2ch to get that guy off...


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh yeah, I did it! 



> 415 名前：sage ：2011/12/24(土) 17:33:02.89 ID:MF4wC0ei0
> sage in all fields







atenzor said:


> im contacting 2ch to get that guy off...


I hope you're successful.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 24, 2011)

Wait if we didnt get spoilers yesterday does it mean we will get them as usual on Wednesday ?


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Wait if we didnt get spoilers yesterday does it mean we will get them as usual on Wednesday ?


Confirmation of the spoilers in this thread should come tomorrow. Sit tight.


They guy posted again after someone else posted. I'll sage the guy all night if I have to.


----------



## atenzor (Dec 24, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Confirmation of the spoilers in this thread should come tomorrow. Sit tight.
> 
> 
> They guy posted again after someone else posted. I'll sage the guy all night if I have to.



i never managed to post in those 2ch like boards, i always get an error,
what do you put for username#tripcode and mail? sage?


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

^ Put sage in the top two fields and put something other than sage in the text box. I won't be here all night. I have to go to sleep in about four hours.


----------



## atenzor (Dec 24, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> ^ Put sage in the top two fields and put something other than sage in the text box. I won't be here all night. I have to go to sleep in about four hours.



but then i get this:

書きこみ＆クッキー確認




    名前： sage
    E-mail： sage
    内容：
    sage in all fields

投稿確認
・投稿者は、投稿に関して発生する責任が全て投稿者に帰すことを承諾します。
・投稿者は、話題と無関係な広告の投稿に関して、相応の費用を支払うことを承諾します
・投稿者は、投稿された内容及びこれに含まれる知的財産権、（著作権法第21条ないし第28条に規定される権利も含む）その他の権利につき（第三者に対して再許諾する権利を含みます。）、掲示板運営者に対し、無償で譲渡することを承諾します。ただし、投稿が別に定める削除ガイドラインに該当する場合、投稿に関する知的財産権その他の権利、義務は一定期間投稿者に留保されます。
・掲示板運営者は、投稿者に対して日本国内外において無償で非独占的に複製、公衆送信、頒布及び翻訳する権利を投稿者に許諾します。また、投稿者は掲示板運営者が指定する第三者に対して、一切の権利（第三者に対して再許諾する権利を含みます）を許諾しないことを承諾します。
・投稿者は、掲示板運営者あるいはその指定する者に対して、著作者人格権を一切行使しないことを承諾します。



変更する場合は戻るボタンで戻って書き直して下さい。

現在、荒らし対策でクッキーを設定していないと書きこみできないようにしています。
(cookieを設定するとこの画面はでなくなります。)

AND THEN WHEN I CLICK ON THE BUTTON, I GET AN ERROR....CAN'T POST...


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 24, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Confirmation of the spoilers in this thread should come tomorrow. Sit tight.
> 
> 
> They guy posted again after someone else posted. I'll sage the guy all night if I have to.



The ones from Ohana blog? The Ohana blog is fake but hopefully we get real spoilers tomorrow at latest


----------



## atenzor (Dec 24, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> The ones from Ohana blog? The Ohana blog is fake but hopefully we get real spoilers tomorrow at latest



there is no ohana blog anymore, so what are you talking about?


----------



## atenzor (Dec 24, 2011)

when tobi removes his mask off, THIS music will play...:
Link removed

the TITLE and MUSIC fit perfectly!


----------



## SilenceOz (Dec 24, 2011)

My Second Prediction, Tobi pulls off Kakashi's mask, just for the Irony.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

atenzor said:


> [sp]but then i get this:
> 
> 書きこみ＆クッキー確認
> 
> ...


I had to enable scripts globally for it to work. Speaking of which, I better turn back on NoScript.



atenzor said:


> when tobi removes his mask off, THIS music will play...:
> Link removed
> 
> the TITLE and MUSIC fit perfectly!


Final Fantasy music is too awesome for Naruto.



SilenceOz said:


> My Second Prediction, Tobi pulls off Kakashi's mask, just for the Irony.


You made me laugh. +reps to you.


----------



## Saturnine (Dec 24, 2011)

Nngh... I expected them to be released today. But what the fuck, gotta sit and wait.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

Things we know from the unconfirmed spoilers:

Gai and Kakashi are forming a strategy
Kakashi kamui's Tobi's arm; it regrows
The battle is hectic
Tobi teleports behind Bee
Tobi sends Bee into another dimension.



Saturnine said:


> Nngh... I expected them to be released today. But what the fuck, gotta sit and wait.


As do we all.  I usually pass the time reading /b/, ponychan or engadget. I haven't reached the point of playing angry birds online yet.


----------



## Chibason (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm liking the 'spoiler' we have so far, B getting captured was expected...I just wonder if that one is real or not...


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

Tobi's PIS is finally coming to an end. Finally he shall unleash his full potential and turn this battle on its head. Naruto, Kakashi and Gai better watch out.



Chibason said:


> I'm liking the 'spoiler' we have so far, B getting captured was expected...I just wonder if that one is real or not...


It agrees with the other spoilers. It's real to me. Feel free to discuss it. 

We'll know for sure in 12 to 24 hours when the confirmation come through. I don't think Ohana is going to post anything tonight.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 24, 2011)

Looks like no spoilers today which means we will have to wait until Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 24, 2011)

Bakatsu said:


> It's a fake, probably...



Yeah nothing is there when you follow the link. So yeah.


----------



## atenzor (Dec 24, 2011)

confirmation is coming soon, and who knows, maybe more spoilers


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

atenzor said:


> confirmation is coming soon, and who knows, maybe more spoilers


omg atenzor! You're still here! 

I want new spoilers so bad right now, it hurts.

I so want to see Tobi capture Bee. That guy's time is long overdue.


----------



## atenzor (Dec 24, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> omg atenzor! You're still here!
> 
> I want new spoilers so bad right now, it hurts.
> 
> I so want to see Tobi capture Bee. That guy's time is long overdue.



haha yea


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Dec 24, 2011)

atenzor said:


> confirmation is coming soon, and who knows, maybe more spoilers



what kind of confirmation?  are you gonna take a pic of the spoilers with ur phone that doesn't have an internet dataplan/connection?


----------



## Bonney (Dec 24, 2011)

Finally Tobi is going all out at least if that spoiler is to be trusted. I wonder if the 9 tails thing is a CKM level 2 or tailed state.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 24, 2011)

Why is people still want Tobi to capture Killer Bee when some might get disappointed in the end.
You just want to see Juubi, but Tobi needs the 9-tails bijuu as well. Plus what about Naruto who is about to be eaten by the Bijuu Ape?


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 24, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Why is people still want Tobi to capture Killer Bee *when its very likley not going to happen?*
> 
> You just want to see Juubi, but Tobi needs the 9-tails bijuu as well. Plus what about Naruto who is about to be eaten by the Bijuu Ape?


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

lol Seraphiel ^_^



System said:


> Finally Tobi is going all out at least if that spoiler is to be trusted. I wonder if the 9 tails thing is a CKM level 2 or tailed state.


The bit of the sentence in question means "9 tails acquired". It can mean either of them at the moment.

I don't pay as much attention to takl posts as I should but 9b usually is the kyuubi. In context it's probably KCM, but don't take my word for it.





Matrix XZ said:


> Why is people still want Tobi to capture Killer Bee when its very likley not going to happen?


Man, you're in denial. Change now while you still can before you get trolled.



> You just want to see Juubi, but Tobi needs the 9-tails bijuu as well. Plus what about Naruto who is about to be eaten by the Bijuu Ape?


Naruto escapes from the Ape with a burst of kyuubi chakra.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm not in denial! 

I'm saying that in the past times everyone expected Bee to be captured. Killer Bee is not canon fodder like the other Jinchuuriki's and he does have some importance to the story.

Like how did Naruto escape the monkeys mouth and weren't we suppossed to get something about Kyuubi helping Naruto?

How can we trust this spoiler when its likely fake?


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 24, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I'm not in denial!



Are your feet wet and can you see the pyramids? Because you are so deep in De Nile ;D


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 24, 2011)

Why I'm denial?

Believing a fake spoiler, when it hasn't been confirmed and I'm in denial?


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I'm not in denial!


Oh matrix. ^_^ In the four years I've known you, you haven't changed a bit! ^_^



> I'm saying that in the past times everyone expected Bee to be captured. Killer Bee is not canon fodder like the other Jinchuuriki's and he does have some importance to the story.


Yes he has some importance but I expect that to eventually run out. These spoilers are a good indication that his time has finally come.



> Like how did Naruto escape the monkeys mouth and weren't we suppossed to get something about Kyuubi helping Naruto?


Kyuubi helps Naruto when he gives him some more chakra. Kyuubi strikes me as the silent type, but you sure want to pay attention when he speaks.




Matrix XZ said:


> Why I'm denial?
> 
> Believing a fake spoiler, when it hasn't been confirmed and I'm in denial?


Do you remember the time when unconfirmed posts got posted in the spoiler thread marked as unconfirmed in large red text? That didn't stop us from discussing it back then. And I fail to see why we should stop now.

The worst thing that can happen is that it stays unconfirmed.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 24, 2011)

How could these spoilers be true, when it hasn't been confirmed yet?

You can't get your hopes up for Bee being captured and gone for good, I like Bee and I'm not expecting to be killed off. 

I've knew from the time I saw Bee he would be the one to train Naruto of his Kyuubi chakra.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> How could these spoilers be true, when it hasn't been confirmed yet?
> 
> You can't get your hopes up for Bee being captured and gone for good, I like Bee and I'm not expecting to be killed off.
> 
> I've knew from the time I saw Bee he would be the one to train Naruto of his Kyuubi chakra.


You're too attached to Bee's character. Loosen up a bit.

I knew all the bijuu were going to get captured back in the Sand Arc. That includes Naruto and Bee.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 24, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> You're too attached to Bee's character. Loosen up a bit.
> 
> I knew all the bijuu were going to get captured back in the Sand Arc. That includes Naruto and Bee.



Naruto is not going to lose his Bijuu after what it seemed to be a development between Naruto and Kyuubi and I'm only saying don't expect high hopes for Bee and Naruto to be captured.

The series is not going to end with a bad guys winning.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Naruto is not going to lose his Bijuu after what it seemed to be a development between Naruto and Kyuubi and I'm only saying don't expect high hopes for Bee and Naruto to be captured.


Sigh. The development is nice, but remember that didn't stop Kakashi from dying in the Pain arc. Yes, it was nice for Kakashi to be revived by Nagato, but that's not the point. Everyone's time comes eventually.



> The series is not going to end with a bad guys winning.


I don't expect the bad guys to win either. But I do expect Naruto to be captured. Maybe he survives it somehow (kyuubi sacrifices himself and keeps Naruto alive) or he is revived by someone else (by Sakura most probably). I don't know. But the Juubi is going to happen. It's pointless for it not to after all the hype it's gotten.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 24, 2011)

^

Not everyone times can be up. Like everyone expected Tsunade to die because Orochimaru and Jiraiya are gone so Tsunade has to go too.

If Naruto loses his Kyuubi then all would be waste for Minato and Kushina's sacrifice for hoping for Naruto to use his Bijuu well.


----------



## Bonney (Dec 24, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Naruto is not going to lose his Bijuu after what it seemed to be a development between Naruto and Kyuubi and I'm only saying don't expect high hopes for Bee and Naruto to be captured.
> 
> The series is not going to end with a bad guys winning.



How about Bee getting captured, Naruto not being captured. Tobi uses the KinGin brothers chakra from the sealing pot to further his plans.


----------



## TruthHurts (Dec 24, 2011)

System said:


> How about Bee getting captured, Naruto not being captured. Tobi uses the KinGin brothers chakra from the sealing pot to further his plans.



This here will happen


----------



## MS81 (Dec 24, 2011)

@Matrixz, I don't want Bee to die either but its clearly showing he's losing his relevance to the story. You can tell by each chapter he's getting more injuries!!!!


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Not everyone times can be up. Like everyone expected Tsunade to die because Orochimaru and Jiraiya are gone so Tsunade has to go too.


Fair enough. Maybe not for everyone, but sometimes they do come up. Consider that for a moment carefully. 



> If Naruto loses his Kyuubi then all would be waste for Minato and Kushina's sacrifice for hoping for Naruto to use his Bijuu well.


Dude. Minato and Kushina's sacrifice has already been fulfilled because Naruto and Kyuubi are finally working together. If something happens to Naruto I'm not too concerned about it because we'd have already seen that their sacrifices were worthwhile.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 24, 2011)

MS81 said:


> @Matrixz, I don't want Bee to die either but its clearly showing he's losing his relevance to the story. You can tell by each chapter he's getting more injuries!!!!



Jinchuuriki's can heal quickly and Naruto may show some new power that may give Tobi and Jinchuuriki's a run for his money.

Many had injuries, but doesn't mean they are going to die.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 24, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Fair enough. Maybe not for everyone, but sometimes they do come up. Consider that for a moment carefully.
> 
> Dude. Minato and Kushina's sacrifice has already been fulfilled because Naruto and Kyuubi are finally working together. If something happens to Naruto I'm not too concerned about it because we'd have already seen that their sacrifices were worthwhile.



Aren't you reading most of all?

Naruto needs the Kyubi chakra to defeat Tobi as it was stated many times. You expect him to lose it and beat a Juubi Tobi without it?


----------



## TruthHurts (Dec 24, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Fair enough. Maybe not for everyone, but sometimes they do come up. Consider that for a moment carefully.
> 
> Dude. Minato and Kushina's sacrifice has already been fulfilled because Naruto and Kyuubi are finally working together. If something happens to Naruto I'm not too concerned about because we'd have already seen that their sacrifices were worthwhile.



That will be a no=/   Naruto is to weak just with rk mode


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Aren't you reading most of all?
> 
> Naruto needs the Kyubi chakra to defeat Tobi as it was stated many times. You expect him to lose it and beat a Juubi Tobi without it?


Sage mode can more than make up for losing the kyuubi. That's why Kishi gave it to him.


----------



## TruthHurts (Dec 24, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Sage mode can more than make up for losing the kyuubi. That's why Kishi gave it to him.



 Juubi Tobi lose to sage naruto.................


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 24, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Sage mode can more than make up for losing the kyuubi. That's why Kishi gave it to him.



Thats not enough to beat Juubi.

The Kyuubi chakra has always been his power ever since the beginning of the series. He had used the Kyuubi chakra through times of his big battles such as Neji, Gaara, Orochimaru and Haku. What would Naruto be without his Kyuubi chakra?

Don't get me wrong Sage Mode is awesome and I expected Sage Mode and Kyuubi chakra combined.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

TruthHurts said:


> Juubi Tobi lose to sage naruto.................


That's your opinion. 





Matrix XZ said:


> The Kyuubi chakra has always been his power ever since the beginning of the series. He had used the Kyuubi chakra through times of his big battles such as Neji, Gaara, Orochimaru and Haku. What would Naruto be without his Kyuubi chakra?


Oh, I don't know. Where he was when he fought Pain perhaps? Granted he needed Kyuubi to break free from the rods, but that's the only time he called on it.


----------



## atenzor (Dec 24, 2011)

im going to sleep, hopefully we get something new tomorrow...


----------



## Grimzilla (Dec 24, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I'm not in denial!
> 
> I'm saying that in the past times everyone expected Bee to be captured. Killer Bee is not canon fodder like the other Jinchuuriki's and he does have some importance to the story.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't say you are in denial

Look I think we can all agree B has become a highly liked character. Every stereotype is attached to this guy and it just works. Not many people want this guy to die including myself, lots of development and hilarity come from B.

However, even I know the plot must progress, whether Tobi cuts off more tails for compensation like the Gold-Silver Bros are for Nine-Tails, B's capture is very high.

Still, I don't think that'll happen just yet


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

atenzor said:


> im going to sleep, hopefully we get something new tomorrow...


I think I might join you. It's 11:14 where I live. :yawn

Isn't it nice being asleep when everyone is online discussing everything?


----------



## Phemt (Dec 24, 2011)

Bee was used as a plot device by Kishi to help Naruto advance to his current stage. What is there for him now? Act as Naruto's bodyguard for the rest of his manga life? Poor soul. 

The Juubi is not going to get beaten by a fragment of himself and/or sage mode.


----------



## LucBu (Dec 24, 2011)

> Naruto needs the Kyubi chakra to defeat Tobi as it was stated many times. You expect him to lose it and beat a Juubi Tobi without it?



How does Juubi come about without Kyuubi?


----------



## Gojita (Dec 24, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> That's your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I don't know. Where he was when he fought Pain perhaps? Granted he needed Kyuubi to break free from the rods, but that's the only time he called on it.



sorry if it is only simantics but wasnt it more like he gave into it, like when he fought Orochimaru, i believe that is what he said to Gerotora, the other times he called for a small piece of it's chakra to help him


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

Gojita said:


> sorry if it is only simantics but wasnt it more like he gave into it, like when he fought Orochimaru, i believe that is what he said to Gerotora, the other times he called for a small piece of it's chakra to help him


Yes I do believe you are right. I was just qualifying myself in case it was brought up as a counter-argument.


----------



## TruthHurts (Dec 24, 2011)

LucBu said:


> How does Juubi come about without Kyuubi?



Gold-Silver Bros plot or pnj take a pick


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

TruthHurts said:


> Gold-Silver Bros plot or aka pnj take a pick


Ah yes, the mighty pnj: when something happens that you don't like or expect.  Time for a change of viewpoint in that case.

I'm picking plot, but not pnj as you suggest.


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 24, 2011)

I predict no chapter this week.


----------



## TruthHurts (Dec 24, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Ah yes, the mighty pnj: when something happens that you don't like or expect.  Time for a change of viewpoint in that case.
> 
> I'm picking plot, but not pnj as you suggest.



sorry, I mean Gold-Silver Bros plot or pnj


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> I predict no chapter this week.


I predict a chapter on Monday or Sunday. Japan / Western Pacific time. So that'd be Saturday for you.



TruthHurts said:


> sorry, I mean Gold-Silver Bros plot or pnj


Gold-Silver Bros it is then.


----------



## Zaeed (Dec 24, 2011)

So if this spoiler is true and Kakashi can Kamui peoples limbs off say almost instantly, I can imagine the battle dome debates thereafter. It'll be quite hax. Of course stamina will stop that from being abused.
Hoping for some Kakashi and Gai humor during them planning.


----------



## Neomaster121 (Dec 24, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> That's your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I don't know. Where he was when he fought Pain perhaps? Granted he needed Kyuubi to break free from the rods, but that's the only time he called on it.



tbf as much as i like sage mode i dont think it could defeat the juubi


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 24, 2011)

Zaeed said:


> So if this spoiler is true and Kakashi can Kamui peoples limbs off say almost instantly, I can imagine the battle dome debates thereafter. It'll be quite hax. Of course stamina will stop that from being abused.
> Hoping for some Kakashi and Gai humor during them planning.



I doubt it was instantly, probably got Tobi while he was distracted.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

Zaeed said:


> So if this spoiler is true and Kakashi can Kamui peoples limbs off say almost instantly, I can imagine the battle dome debates thereafter. It'll be quite hax. Of course stamina will stop that from being abused.


Battledome is very subjective. Don't post without manga facts unless of course if you want to look like an idiot like everyone else.





Neomaster121 said:


> tbf as much as i like sage mode i dont think it could defeat the juubi


This page is what convinces me that it's possible. Dat Naruto.


----------



## Z3bra (Dec 24, 2011)

So this would then leave kakashi/gai/naruto to deal with the overwhelming beasts...!?

unless im missing something here this would mean either naruto goes apeshit somehow and they can come out of this situation without losing...OR kages come in to help...

plus hasnt kyuubi fully gone to the good side like last page suggested already? i'd expect him to do some damage..but he's not even mentioned...


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

Z3bra said:


> So this would then leave kakashi/gai/naruto to deal with the overwhelming beasts...!?


It appears that way. Or one of the parties makes a swift retreat.



> unless im missing something here this would mean either naruto goes apeshit somehow and they can come out of this situation without losing...OR kages come in to help...


I want him to go apeshit. Tailed-mode here we come. 

Other than that, someone else may show up to help. Neji would be nice.



> plus hasnt kyuubi fully gone to the good side like last page suggested already? i'd expect him to do some damage..but he's not even mentioned...


That's for next chapter.


----------



## Octavian (Dec 24, 2011)

sage mode naruto competing with jyuubi tobi? what is this i don't even...

naruto is going to need _full control_ of the the kyuubi with Sage mode somehow integrated into his new form to even hope to beat jyuubi tobi. oh and he's going to need a hell of a sealing technique as well


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

Octavian said:


> sage mode naruto competing with jyuubi tobi? what is this i don't even...


It's the logical extension of Naruto losing the Kyuubi. SM is the most powerful trump card Naruto will be left with. And don't forget Itachi's warning about doing it all himself. His friends will no doubt fight with him.



> naruto is going to need _full control_ of the the kyuubi with Sage mode somehow integrated into his new form to even hope to beat jyuubi tobi.


How can he use Kyuubi if Kyuubi is in the Juubi?



> oh and he's going to need a hell of a sealing technique as well


I'm sure he knows someone who has a sealing technique. Remember this is the final battle we're talking about. I doubt he'll want to go it alone.


----------



## Phemt (Dec 24, 2011)

Tossing random rhino=defeating Juubi?

That's some great logic.

lol at even contemplating the possibility.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

Sutol said:


> Tossing random rhino=defeating Juubi?
> 
> That's some great logic.
> 
> lol at even contemplating the possibility.


Open your mind...


----------



## Z3bra (Dec 24, 2011)

i wouldn't mind him going sage mode and tossing tailed beasts left and right and FRS's them/frog katas even...compared to what he's displayed thus far..

watch the kages or shikamaru to come in to save the day...


and hopefully that foreshadowing of him synching with kyuubi wasnt just a fucking tease...


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

Remember with Kyuubi gone Naruto will be able to fuse with Ma and Pa. He won't have the same problems he had last time with Sage Mode. He'll be able to keep it up much longer.


----------



## Octavian (Dec 24, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> It's the logical extension of Naruto losing the Kyuubi. SM is the most powerful trump card Naruto will be left with. And don't forget Itachi's warning about doing it all himself. His friends will no doubt fight with him.
> 
> How can he use Kyuubi if Kyuubi is in the Juubi?
> 
> I'm sure he knows someone who has a sealing technique. Remember this is the final battle we're talking about. I doubt he'll want to go it alone.



well IMO kishi made it clear naruto wouldn't lose the kyuubi when he introduced kin/gin out of the blue and had tobi steal them as "substitutes"

that being said, if the jyuubi is revived with kin/gin it will be considerably weaker than the one RS fought


----------



## Phemt (Dec 24, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Open your mind...



I don't open my mind to nonsense.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

Octavian said:


> well IMO kishi made it clear naruto wouldn't lose the kyuubi when he introduced kin/gin out of the blue and had tobi steal them as "substitutes"
> 
> that being said, if the jyuubi is revived with kin/gin it will be considerably weaker than the one RS fought


Like you said, Kin and Gin might not be enough. Just as one tentacle off Hachibi wasn't enough.

If Tobi's smart, he'll wait for the opportunity to capture the Kyuubi. Otherwise we'll never hear the end of the threads like "LOL Tobi was using an incomplete Juubi" or "He should have captured Naruto first" or "Tobi was a real let down". etc.

I don't want Tobi to make the classic mistake of attacking before he's ready. I've lost count of the amount of villains in entertainment that have done that.





Sutol said:


> I don't open my mind to nonsense.


Your loss.


----------



## The Wired (Dec 24, 2011)

All of this build up only to have the kyuubi removed from naruto?!? . That isn't happening.. The enemies plan to revive the juubi can be altered or accomplished any number of bulshit ways by kishimoto...   The kyuubi is going to stay with naruto.. That is certain at this point. Now bee on the other hand should be worried.


----------



## Saunion (Dec 24, 2011)

You honestly can't fucking read if you think Naruto will lose Kyuubi and fight whoever is the last villain with Sage Mode. Period.


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 24, 2011)

Naruto won't lose KCM. With it the Rasengan and the FRS are finally worthy of being called A-Rank/S-Rank jutsu. SM will probably get stacked on top of KCM, but on its own SM just isn't enough to face either Tobi or Sasuke or Madara.


----------



## Leptirica (Dec 24, 2011)

The Wired said:


> All of this build up only to have the kyuubi removed from naruto?!? . That isn't happening.. The enemies plan to revive the juubi can be altered or accomplished any number of bulshit ways by kishimoto...   The kyuubi is going to stay with naruto.. That is certain at this point. Now bee on the other hand should be worried.



I don't know. It could make sense, if Kishi means it for Naruto to host the juubi in the end.


----------



## Si Style (Dec 24, 2011)

Sutol said:


> Tossing random rhino=defeating Juubi?



Are you deriding this because it's so logical?


----------



## lazer (Dec 24, 2011)

Removing a jin of their biju kills them, so unless someone breaths life into naruto like that old sad bang did to gaara, naruto would die. But at the same time, the jubi must come back so i expect some rinnegan bs for this one.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

I think I'll be logging off soon. It's past midnight.



The Wired said:


> All of this build up only to have the kyuubi removed from naruto?!? . That isn't happening.. The enemies plan to revive the juubi can be altered or accomplished any number of bulshit ways by kishimoto...   The kyuubi is going to stay with naruto.. That is certain at this point. Now bee on the other hand should be worried.


I'm not saying it's definitely going to happen. I am however saying that one should be prepared for it in the unlikely event it comes about. Even I accept that the Gold and Silver brothers is the most likely option at the moment. But that strikes me as somehow wrong; I can't put my finger on it.

In either case, I do prefer for Naruto to lose the Kyuubi and finally fight with his own power. It isn't all that unlikely to happen, actually.





lazer said:


> Removing a jin of their biju kills them, so unless someone breaths life into naruto like that old sad bang did to gaara, naruto would die. But at the same time, the jubi must come back so i expect some rinnegan bs for this one.


Oh yes, I forgot the rinnegan. That's another option for Naruto's revival. Thanks for that.


----------



## Saunion (Dec 24, 2011)

Leptirica said:


> I don't know. It could make sense, if Kishi means it for Naruto to host the juubi in the end.



No. It really wouldn't make any sort of sense. Only on these forums did people somehow convince themselves Naruto had to get rid of the Kyuubi. Kyuubi is an integral part of Naruto's character. Hell, his color scheme, facial features and even personality traits and fighting style are all distinctively fox-like. Naruto without Kyuubi isn't Naruto anymore. I honestly don't know what's so hard to get. It's a manga for 13 year olds.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 24, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> I think I'll be logging off soon. It's past midnight.
> 
> I'm not saying it's definitely going to happen. I am however saying that one should be prepared for it in the unlikely event it comes about. Even I accept that the Gold and Silver brothers is the most likely option at the moment. But that strikes me as somehow wrong; I can't put my finger on it.
> 
> In either case, I do prefer for Naruto to lose the Kyuubi and finally fight with his own power.


The kyuubi is naruto power like te hachibi is bees. That is how kishi had made it seem. Also everyone seema to get power from outside sources sasuke took his brothers eyes to gain the ems that couls also be said not to he his power. As jins the bijuus power becomes their since they have been jins all their lifes amd learn to master them


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

Saunion said:


> No. It really wouldn't make any sort of sense. Only on these forums did people somehow convince themselves Naruto had to get rid of the Kyuubi.


I came to this opinion before I had even heard of this forum. Gabzilla mentioned nf in passing on her journal posts on deviantart, and then I joined.



> Kyuubi is an integral part of Naruto's character. Hell, his color scheme, facial features and even personality traits and fighting style are all distinctively fox-like. Naruto without Kyuubi isn't Naruto anymore. I honestly don't know what's so hard to get. It's a manga for 13 year olds.


Naruto was still Naruto even when Yamato was suppressing the Kyuubi. Eliminating the Kyuubi doesn't destroy who Naruto is.





Gabe said:


> The kyuubi is naruto power like te hachibi is bees. That is how kishi had made it seem. Also everyone seema to get power from outside sources sasuke took his brothers eyes to gain the ems that couls also be said not to he his power. As jins the bijuus power becomes their since they have been jins all their lifes amd learn to master them


Naruto also has his own jutsus and such that don't require kyuubi chakra at all that are distinctively Naruto.


----------



## The Wired (Dec 24, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> I think I'll be logging off soon. It's past midnight.
> 
> I'm not saying it's definitely going to happen. I am however saying that one should be prepared for it in the unlikely event it comes about. Even I accept that the Gold and Silver brothers is the most likely option at the moment. But that strikes me as somehow wrong; I can't put my finger on it.
> 
> ...



Fair enough.. I just think that Naruto has enough setbacks to becoming strong without him losing his single greatest source of power that he has always had. Removing the kyuubi would seemingly remove what is tantamount to at least a third of his fighting and strength development. So as I think it's unlikely I suppose their is always a chance that Kishi would do something crazy like this but I just think it is very very improbable..  Also.. See bearzergers post above for a better explanation.

And merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Zaeed (Dec 24, 2011)

I personally don't see the point in all of thus build up for the Kyuubi to change its tune and help Naruto if it just gets sealed later on. Personally, I don't believe Sage mode is really going to be any kind of match with Juubi Tobi, even with a massive team of fighters. We are talking about Tobi having powers far surpassing anything ever seen in the manga, while Naruto would be taking a step back, even with infinite time for the mode.


----------



## Saunion (Dec 24, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Naruto was still Naruto even when Yamato was suppressing the Kyuubi. Eliminating the Kyuubi doesn't destroy who Naruto is



It makes a huge part of the manga completely pointless. I understand people who put up with Kishimoto's bullshit for so long have to love pointless things, but there's a limit to everything.


----------



## Leptirica (Dec 24, 2011)

Saunion said:


> No. It really wouldn't make any sort of sense. Only on these forums did people somehow convince themselves Naruto had to get rid of the Kyuubi. Kyuubi is an integral part of Naruto's character. Hell, his color scheme, facial features and even personality traits and fighting style are all distinctively fox-like. Naruto without Kyuubi isn't Naruto anymore. I honestly don't know what's so hard to get. It's a manga for 13 year olds.




Maybe it's because I'm not 13, but it sure makes sense to me. It took Naruto himself the longest to get in terms with being who he is.  Not being a jinchuriki for half an hour would do well to his character, I think. 

And I don't really get what is supposed to happen with the juubi, after all this? Are you going to tell me that Naruto or someone is going to kill it? Because it seems likelier that it'll be sealed, and if Naruto already has the kyuubi in him, it will be sealed into whom, exactly? Konohamaru?


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 24, 2011)

Saunion said:


> It makes a huge part of the manga completely pointless. I understand people who put up with Kishimoto's bullshit for so long have to love pointless things, but there's a limit to everything.


The limit is only in your mind.





The Wired said:


> And merry Christmas!!!


Happy holidays! 



And I'm going to bed. I don't think my anti-virus' scheduled scan will finish in time before I switch off the computer, but that's just tough luck. It already found one malicious item that I didn't know I had.


EDIT: I just came back to say that some idiot is posting on 2ch in spanish. Someone please sage the guy while I'm gone.


----------



## Saunion (Dec 24, 2011)

Leptirica said:


> Maybe it's because I'm not 13, but it sure makes sense to me. It took Naruto himself the longest to get in terms with being who he is.  Not being a jinchuriki for half an hour would do well to his character, I think.



He just accepted his fate as a Jinchuuriki and it had a direct consequence of changing the Kyuubi himself. Yet you want it to become entirely pointless by erasing this important aspect of Naruto's character? Why the hell would you want something like that?


> And I don't really get what is supposed to happen with the juubi, after all this? Are you going to tell me that Naruto or someone is going to kill it? Because it seems likelier that it'll be sealed, and if Naruto already has the kyuubi in him, it will be sealed into whom, exactly? Konohamaru?



It might very well be destroyed. Why not? The sealing method has already been tried by Rikudou Sennin and it failed.


----------



## Leptirica (Dec 24, 2011)

Saunion said:


> He just accepted his fate as a Jinchuuriki and it had a direct consequence of changing the Kyuubi himself. Yet you want it to become entirely pointless by erasing this important aspect of Naruto's character? Why the hell would you want something like that?



Erasing it? Naruto losing Kyuubi wouldn't erase anything - not kyuubi's attitude and certainly not the lesson Naruto's finally learned. It would probably just fuel some righteous anger. Naruto is now accepting his situation, and making the most out of it - to take it away from him, for a bit, at this point, would make a serious impact on his character. Especially in regard of needing others to help him in the war.




Saunion said:


> It might very well be destroyed. Why not? The sealing method has already been tried by Rikudou Sennin and it failed.



Right. We'll just need a rasengan big enough, and viola. All hate in the world, gone. Never heard that punching evil makes it stronger?

For the record, I'm not claiming that Naruto will lose kyuubi soon. Only that it would make sense and that I can see merit in that kind of turn of events.


----------



## Saunion (Dec 24, 2011)

Leptirica said:


> Erasing it? Naruto losing Kyuubi wouldn't erase anything - not kyuubi's attitude and certainly not the lesson Naruto's finally learned. It would probably just fuel some righteous anger. Naruto is now accepting his situation, and making the most out of it - to take it away from him, for a bit, at this point, would make a serious impact on his character. Especially in regard of needing others to help him in the war.



He already knows he needs others to help. That was the whole point of the lecture by the genocidal child abuser. There's no point in him losing Kyuubi, especially not now that Kishimoto went out of his way to create a copout for Juubi's resurrection with the KinGin bros.




> Right. We'll just need a rasengan big enough, and viola. All hate in the world, gone. Never heard that punching evil makes it stronger?



Yes, I don't know if you noticed but this is supposed to end with world peace. Are you actually complaining about an overly idealistic scenario in NARUTO? 



> For the record, I'm not claiming that Naruto will lose kyuubi soon. Only that it would make sense and that I can see merit in that kind of turn of events.



You had a leg to stand on two years ago, but with the recent events of the manga there's no way Naruto losing Kyuubi would be remotely coherent with the rest of the narrative. But whatever. This is the same as these guys who were adamant about Minato not being Naruto's father. Believe what you want.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Dec 24, 2011)

The thought that this a manga is "for 13-year-olds" doesn't erase the possibility that Naruto will lose the Kyuubi. Losing the Kyuubi now will prove to be a greater challenge for Naruto than remaining a jinchuuriki, which may make the story even more interesting. It may also highlight the importance of Naruto's friends, as he will have to make use of their powers to compensate for the loss of the Kyuubi. 

Besides, since this is a manga for 13-year-olds (i.e., a story where even the illogical and unimaginable is possible), there's no telling whether Naruto will forever be separated from the Kyuubi if Akatsuki manages to extract it. By some twist of fate, Naruto may retrieve this fox that people claim to be "part" of his character.

The bottom line is, the possibility is there. No one's saying that it's probable, but it's there.


----------



## Brickhunt (Dec 24, 2011)

The whole point of this manga is Naruto becoming a full realized Junchuuriki and use this power to change the chain hatred. Kakuzu and Hidan arc where Naruto tried to not rely on the fox and become strong by himself plotwise was to give him the mean to resist the fox's hatred and be able to face it one on one later. Naruto's character is about being a Jinchuuriki, taking it from him is like pissing on all development it went.

I can see Naruto losing Kyuubi at the end, but only after the final villain is defeated in a way that Naruto can live experience the rest of his years as a normal shinobi. One thing I'm certain, Kyuubi not plain getting ripped off, Naruto may survive extraction thanks to Uzumaki vitality, but is still certain death.

Regarding the Juubi issue, it's not really set in stone that it can only be revived with all full 9 tailed beasts. There are other sources of Bijuu chakra that, while won't allow 100% Juubi, should be enough to make one strong for the eye of the moon plan.

Other Kyuubi chakra sources:
- KinGin Bros (Already taken by Tobi, one of them can already go up to Six Tails)
- The other half of Kyuubi chakra on the death god's stomach. (May come back or not, I think it will still play some role on the plot yet)

Alternate chakra sources from Hachibi:
- One tentacle (Already taken by Tobi)
- Hachibi's horn chopped off A (Probably forgotten, but could be a chevok's gun to play a role in completing Juubi or saving Bee)
- Samehada (Probably storing shit loads of Hachibi chakra on it, since the whole point of changing sides was so it could feed on Bee)

These sources may not create a full 100% Juubi, but should allow a partial Juubi with enough power to sustain the Infinite Tsukuyomi.


----------



## Saunion (Dec 24, 2011)

Brickhunt said:


> The whole point of this manga is Naruto becoming a full realized Junchuuriki and use this power to change the chain hatred. Kakuzu and Hidan arc where Naruto tried to not rely on the fox and become strong by himself plotwise was to give him the mean to resist the fox's hatred and be able to face it one on one later. Naruto's chakra is about being a Jinchuuriki, taking it from him is like pissing on all development it went.



Exactly. 



> I can see Naruto losing Kyuubi at the end, but only after the final villain is defeated in a way that Naruto can live experience the rest of his years as a normal shinobi. One thing I'm certain, Kyuubi not plain getting ripped off, Naruto may survive extraction thanks to Uzumaki vitality, but is still certain death.



I can see Naruto living the rest of his life with Kyuubi sealed inside him if Kyuubi does become like the Hachibi. Bee did it, so why couldn't Naruto?


----------



## Leptirica (Dec 24, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Yes, I don't know if you noticed but this is supposed to end with world peace. Are you actually complaining about an overly idealistic scenario in NARUTO?



It's supposed to end in an actual peace, by learning how to break the circle of hate and darkness and yada, yada. Killing the big bad PRODUCT of hate would buy a time of it, yes; changing it for the better (the way Naruto's slowly changing the kyuubi) now, that would be something to tell you're grandchildren about.

Why is it that kyuubi deserves to be treated fairly and be given a chance, but the rest of the bijuu should be simply destroyed? What makes the kyuubi so special? 
Oh, yeah. He's sealed in Naruto.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 24, 2011)

Kyuubi will be extracted out of Naruto but not before Kyuubi's character is changed for good. Naruto without Kyuubi will focus on a different fighting style similar to Rikudou sennin who used hax Sealing jutsu to deal with Juubi. Its no coincidence that Kishi introduced the Uzumaki clans affinity for sealing jutsus.
The main reason Kyuubi was sealed in Naruto is because at that time Naruto was the only valid option for a host and Minato could only seal the Yin chakra using Shiki Fuujin.
The other possibility was for Kushina to seal Kyuubi back in her body and die with it but with that move the Kyuubi would still get revived after some time passes.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Dec 24, 2011)

theres still a naruto should lose kyuubi brigade gott to be uchiha trolls


----------



## Itachisaywat (Dec 24, 2011)

I'd like it better if he lost the Kyuubi but I don't see it happening

He'll probably lose it and regain it somehow


----------



## Phemt (Dec 24, 2011)

Nah just look at how the Kyuubi turned out to be:



A cheerleader.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 24, 2011)

Saunion said:


> No. It really wouldn't make any sort of sense. Only on these forums did people somehow convince themselves Naruto had to get rid of the Kyuubi. Kyuubi is an integral part of Naruto's character. Hell, his color scheme, facial features and even personality traits and fighting style are all distinctively fox-like. Naruto without Kyuubi isn't Naruto anymore. I honestly don't know what's so hard to get. It's a manga for 13 year olds.



And how are we suppossed to see Juubi then?


----------



## αce (Dec 24, 2011)

Juubi's gonna happen.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 24, 2011)

People Naruto wont lose the Kyuubi chakra post extraction, watch as it will be revealed that just as Kin/Gin his body will be able to naturally produce the 100% chakra after using it sometime.

He may lose Kyuubi the fox, but not the chakra, it has been hinted over and over again that Naruto wont lose the chakra post extraction, Bee said the chakra would belong to him for life, Kin/Gin could go full 6 tails without it, Jinchuurikis apparently retain the chakra they mastered post extraction, Rikudou Sennin was able to still use Juubi chakra after extraction to make the moon and much more.

The only reason people cant see Kyuubi extracted is because they think it will forcibly mean Naruto will lose everything which may not be the case.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 24, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Juubi's gonna happen.



In a flashback.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 24, 2011)

Sutol said:


> Nah just look at how the Kyuubi turned out to be:
> 
> 
> 
> A cheerleader.



Or fangirl.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 24, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> People Naruto wont lose the Kyuubi chakra post extraction, watch as it will be revealed that just as Kin/Gin his body will be able to naturally produce the 100% chakra after using it sometime.
> 
> He may lose Kyuubi the fox, but not the chakra, it has been hinted over and over again that Naruto wont lose the chakra post extraction, Bee said the chakra would belong to him for life, Kin/Gin could go full 6 tails without it, Jinchuurikis apparently retain the chakra they mastered post extraction, Rikudou Sennin was able to still use Juubi chakra after extraction to make the moon and much more.
> 
> The only reason people cant see Kyuubi extracted is because they think it will forcibly mean Naruto will lose everything which may not be the case.



Nah i think Naruto will loose Kyuubi's chakra for a while but he will gain Sealing jutsus to compensate for it and maybe some space/time jutsu.
He will be more like Minato and i can see at the end of the manga Naruto sealing the Juubi inside of himself similar to Rikudou sennin but Naruto will manage to purify Juubi's chakra .


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Dec 24, 2011)

it really wouldn't make since to introduce us to a monster that once put the world on the verge of destruction and not show us this monster in action. it would be utterly stupid!

i've already made a theory a while back about naruto having the kyuubi extracted from him. i really hope that happens.


----------



## Talis (Dec 24, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Juubi's gonna happen.



For sure Juubi's gonna happen.
Theres a strong fact for that; Kishi is showing at the moment every single Bijuus power which we never saw before. After that he will show the Juubi obviously.

Btw, when will we get the spoilers?


----------



## Phemt (Dec 24, 2011)

Next week, since Evil didn't post anything this time.


----------



## SageRafa (Dec 24, 2011)

I think Juubi can happen without Hachibi and Kyuubi. Perhaps it only needs the chakra from each Bijuu and not the full chakra of every Bijuu. It would also be a good way to nerf Juubi and come up with a not ass-pull victory for whoever beats it. That way we can say X character is only > 50% Juubi or whatever.

Why am I saying this? Because tobi already sealed the Hachibi's tentacle and Kin&Gin, so he already has all the 9 different type of chakra from each Bijuu. But yes to keep our calm waiting for so long with this many fake spoilers coming up one right after the other is a little hard :ho


----------



## Mariko (Dec 24, 2011)

loool3 said:


> For sure Juubi's gonna happen.
> Theres a strong fact for that; Kishi is showing at the moment every single Bijuus power which we never saw before. After that he will show the Juubi obviously.



...or not.

Juubi= every tailed beast.

So Juubi= the nine tailed beast

==> Or, juubi has 10 tails.

We can assume that juubi= 1+2+3+....9 tails + *1* (his own one)=10 


SO: if Tobi merges the 7 tailed beast, he would have for the new beast= 1+2+3+...7 tails *+ 1* = *8 tails* = *another Hachibi*... 

With this reasoning, even with Bee, Tobi would just get an other Kyuubi....


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Dec 24, 2011)

How would naruto losing the kyuubi take away from his previous development? That really doesnt make any sense.


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 24, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> I think Juubi can happen without Hachibi and Kyuubi. Perhaps it only needs the chakra from each Bijuu and not the full chakra of every Bijuu. It would also be a good way to nerf Juubi and come up with a not ass-pull victory for whoever beats it. That way we can say X character is only > 50% Juubi or whatever.
> 
> Why am I saying this? Because tobi already sealed the Hachibi's tentacle and Kin&Gin, so he already has all the 9 different type of chakra from each Bijuu. But yes to keep our calm waiting for so long with this many fake spoilers coming up one right after the other is a little hard :ho




Tobi has the eight-tails chakra (one tail of it) and of course, the gin/kin bros kyuubi chakra. So i don't see why a hachiboi +kyuubi vs juubi is impossible 

BTW, heard chapter doesn't come out till 26th....stop adidng on extra days and give us the actual release date, the teasing isn't funny. i DON'T THINK I CAN LAST LONGER!


...


Oh wait christmas!


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 24, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Nah i think Naruto will loose Kyuubi's chakra for a while but he will gain Sealing jutsus to compensate for it and maybe some space/time jutsu.
> He will be more like Minato and i can see at the end of the manga Naruto sealing the Juubi inside of himself similar to Rikudou sennin but Naruto will manage to purify Juubi's chakra .



He needs the Kyuubi chakra to use the "Tobi killer" aka "that" jutsu. So he will keep the chakra even after extraction.


----------



## MizMan (Dec 24, 2011)

Ok, all you debaters.

If Naruto looses Kyuubi, he looses his whiskers. Is that really going to happen?


----------



## Octavian (Dec 24, 2011)

MizMan said:


> Ok, all you debaters.
> 
> If Naruto looses Kyuubi, he looses his whiskers. Is that really going to happen?



lmfao epic. / thread


----------



## Qwills (Dec 24, 2011)

MizMan said:


> Ok, all you debaters.
> 
> If Naruto looses Kyuubi, he looses his whiskers. Is that really going to happen?



He won't though, he gained those from when the Kyuubi was in his mommy.. Chakra absorbtion or whatever from the Kyuubi in his mom's wombs=his foxy appearance


----------



## Ferno (Dec 24, 2011)

MizMan said:


> Ok, all you debaters.
> 
> If Naruto looses Kyuubi, he looses his whiskers. Is that really going to happen?



Gaara lost Shukaku and still got to keep his eyeliner on. Naruto would similarly keep his whiskers if the Kyuubi was to be extracted.


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 24, 2011)

MizMan said:


> Ok, all you debaters.
> 
> If Naruto looses Kyuubi, he looses his whiskers. Is that really going to happen?



You solo'd this thread


----------



## Gabe (Dec 24, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> How would naruto losing the kyuubi take away from his previous development? That really doesnt make any sense.



What would be wasted would be minato he died so naruto could have the kyuubi. His death would he fot nothing. He belived naruto would master the kyuubi because he thought naruto was the child of destiny. So naruto wont lose it kishi would not make minatos death worth nothing.


MizMan said:


> Ok, all you debaters.
> 
> If Naruto looses Kyuubi, he looses his whiskers. Is that really going to happen?



No naruto had the whiskers before he was a jin. Remember he was born with them. But i agree he wont lose the kyuubi.


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 24, 2011)

Ferno said:


> Gaara lost Shukaku and still got to keep his eyeliner on. Naruto would similarly keep his whiskers if the Kyuubi was to be extracted.



Your avater should be final sasuke  reps


----------



## Klue (Dec 24, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Sutol said:
> 
> 
> > Nah just look at how the Kyuubi turned out to be:
> ...



The translation was wrong. What Kyuubi actually said in Japanese was: "Eat a Dick Naruto."

The Nine Tails may team up with his host, but he'll never be reduced to a giggling cheerleader. He is far too awesome for that - far too awesome.


----------



## Superstars (Dec 24, 2011)

SilenceOz said:


> My Second Prediction, Tobi pulls off Kakashi's mask, just for the Irony.


lol wouldn't be surprised because that is in Tobi's character.

Don't think about spoilers go have a Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Dec 24, 2011)

Possible New years CliffHanger?


----------



## Klue (Dec 24, 2011)

SilenceOz said:


> My Second Prediction, Tobi pulls off Kakashi's mask, just for the Irony.





I'd love Kishi forever.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 24, 2011)

rickmartin said:


> Possible New years CliffHanger?


hashirama's face over madara's heart, how fitting


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 24, 2011)

rickmartin said:


> Possible New years CliffHanger?



That pic is so disproportionate, and lol at fodders getting that much damage in


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> I'd love Kishi forever.


too good to be true


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 24, 2011)

Gabe said:


> What would be wasted would be minato he died so naruto could have the kyuubi. His death would he fot nothing. He belived naruto would master the kyuubi because he thought naruto was the child of destiny. So naruto wont lose it kishi would not make minatos death worth nothing.



Minato's death was so Naruto could use Kyuubi's CHAKRA, he didnt gave a shit about Kyuubi the fox. If the Kyuubi is extracted and Naruto retains the chakra to use "that" jutsu as Minato intended to, then it wouldnt be a waste.


----------



## Qwills (Dec 24, 2011)

Since Naruto separated the chakra from the Kyuubi does it mean he will keep it even if it gets extracted?


----------



## Talis (Dec 24, 2011)

C'mon guys, this is a thread to discuss about the upcoming chapter, or else Hexa will be mad again.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 24, 2011)

Qwills said:


> Since Naruto separated the chakra from the Kyuubi does it mean he will keep it even if it gets extracted?



Yes he will, at least the RM chakra he will retain this cant be disputed, he separated it from Kyuubi, he will keep it even after extraction as Bee said it is his property forever.

The debate is if Naruto will be able to reproduce ALL the 9 tails chakra naturally after extraction, in a similar way as how Rikudou was able to retain 10 tails chakra after he released it and how Kin/Gin body is able to repruduce 6 tails.

But the RM chakra on the very least, he is retaining that.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 24, 2011)

yep that chakra is his forever.

thats why i think he will loose kyuubi, and fuse RM with SM, finding a way to "trade" chakra with the nature stead of kyuubi.


----------



## atenzor (Dec 24, 2011)

> 確認は12時間でおよそ次のようになります。



according to that, some confirmation will be available in about 12 hours from now


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 24, 2011)

confirmation of what? spoiler, or that we wont have spoiler anytime soon y.y?


----------



## atenzor (Dec 24, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> confirmation of what? spoiler, or that we wont have spoiler anytime soon y.y?



it's pretty vague, i am guessing to confirm current spoilers...


----------



## Plot Hole (Dec 24, 2011)

What were the current spoilers? Bee beeing sucked in by Tobi?


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 24, 2011)

Plot Hole said:


> What were the current spoilers? Bee beeing sucked in by Tobi?



Yeah, Kakashi sucking off tobi, then tobi regrows his sucked off arm and then gets Bee


----------



## Harbour (Dec 24, 2011)

I cant understand why he couldnt suck the Tobi's head.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 24, 2011)

Harbour said:


> I cant understand why he couldnt suck the Tobi's head.



Idk probably has an arm fetish or something ;D

Kk enough offtopic from me.


----------



## SilenceOz (Dec 24, 2011)

Harbour said:


> I cant understand why he couldnt suck the Tobi's head.



Plot...Kamui will never work when it actually needs to


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Next chapter been last chapter of the year I say based on kishi pasts years I predict a LAME CHAPTER, so lame that we still do not have any spoiler yet, and its is already 25 in Japan


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 24, 2011)

I remember all past years having a quite interesting cliffhanger I mean not OMG but wasnt bad either, and if next year series are ending should be a good cliffhanger.


----------



## Talis (Dec 24, 2011)

Come to daddy spoilers.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 24, 2011)

Let's all get off our ass and do something else instead of waiting.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Let's all get off our ass and do something else instead of waiting.



READ MY SIGNATURE


----------



## Volture (Dec 24, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Yeah, Kakashi sucking off tobi


What am I reading


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 24, 2011)

That spoiler was old news. I don't think we will get any spoilers tommorow, its going to be likely Monday or Wednesday.


----------



## timmysblood (Dec 24, 2011)

If those previous spoilers are true than most Gai/Kakashi formulated a plan to try and Kumai Madara. Gai probably put him on the edge and when Madara try's to attack Gai back or something he Kumai's his arm. 

That's my guess anyhow.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 24, 2011)

Volture said:


> What am I reading



The only role Kakashi is fit for


----------



## SageRafa (Dec 24, 2011)

If after all this wait I don't see Kakashi rampaging, Gai solo'ing a Bijuu, Naruto going 9 Tails/or a new mode, Tobi's mask breaking off or Kages vs Madara's fight with new feats for everyone I'm gonna be officially pissed


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 24, 2011)

I hope the spoilers arent true, this mean Naruto even with the full Kyuubi power was overwhelmed still and was losing.

This would be very lame, extremelly lame, its supposed to be Naruto's most expected power-up.


----------



## Klue (Dec 24, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> I hope the spoilers arent true, this mean Naruto even with the full Kyuubi power was overwhelmed still and was losing.
> 
> This would be very lame, extremelly lame, its supposed to be Naruto's most expected power-up.



Full Kyuubi + Sage Mode.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Full Kyuubi + Sage Mode.



If full Kyuubi turned to still be overpowered in this battle, I really doubt very much Kyuubi + Sage Mode is going to be much of a difference.

At much it will put Naruto at Rinnegan Madara level, I expected Full Kyuubi + SM to put Naruto to RS level, but seeing Full Kyuubi Naruto was still losing I doubt that.

Besides even if FK+SM turns out to be like that, do you know how fucking long is going to take for us to see it?

Naruto should be kicking ass now that he got 2 powerups on a row not losing battles, RM turned to be having his ass kicked, and now it appears Full RM will have it too.


----------



## takL (Dec 24, 2011)

jfyi the last chap 567 was the last one of 2011 in jp.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 24, 2011)

Anymore agony and people will start losing Telegrams access.

Stick to discussion of predictions and spoilers. If you find that boring, please, save yourself the heartache and explore other sections.


----------



## Chibason (Dec 24, 2011)

I predict that we'll finally see the true power of the Byakugan...










thanks to Ao


----------



## atenzor (Dec 24, 2011)

i think some trolling will happen... that's how Kishi roles these days...


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 24, 2011)

What would you do guys if next chapter was a Sakura chapter?


----------



## atenzor (Dec 24, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> What would you do guys if next chapter was a Sakura chapter?



nah, it will be an entire tenten flashback chapter, showing us how come she is the strongest character ever


----------



## Sagitta (Dec 24, 2011)

I wonder if a new form is really what he needs right now but sm mode would Adedinitely lower his chakra so it would be hardrr for madara and gang to track bee and naruto in fox cloak sm


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 24, 2011)

atenzor said:


> nah, it will be an entire tenten flashback chapter, showing us how come she is the strongest character ever



The Bijuus may be the chakra, but TEN-TEN is obviously the soul of the TEN tails. It all makes sense now


----------



## BlinkST (Dec 24, 2011)

Does Springtime of Youth count as a latest chapter?


----------



## Klue (Dec 24, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> If full Kyuubi turned to still be overpowered in this battle, I really doubt very much Kyuubi + Sage Mode is going to be much of a difference.
> 
> At much it will put Naruto at Rinnegan Madara level, I expected Full Kyuubi + SM to put Naruto to RS level, but seeing Full Kyuubi Naruto was still losing I doubt that.
> 
> ...



Whatever power-up Naruto receives through cooperation with the Kyuubi, is something I expect to give him enough of an edge to pull out a victory. Kishi isn't the type of guy to have Naruto or any character completely dominate their opponent.

He'll pull through.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 24, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> I hope the spoilers arent true, this mean Naruto even with the full Kyuubi power was overwhelmed still and was losing.
> 
> This would be very lame, extremelly lame, its supposed to be Naruto's most expected power-up.


After all this build up to it, I don't think he'll downplay it that much.

If anything it'll send a message to Naruto that he needs more help.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 24, 2011)

Realistically after all the full kyuubi power build-up Naruto should be capable of defeating the Jinchuurikis, then Tobi himself would even the field again or turn the tide completely.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 24, 2011)

atenzor said:


> nah, it will be an entire tenten flashback chapter, showing us how come she is the strongest character ever



We learn that she is Aoba's daughter.


----------



## atenzor (Dec 24, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> We learn that she is Aoba's daughter.



Aoba is way more haax than her....


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 24, 2011)

i predict that there will be more reinforcement for naruto and bee. i also expect that we will start getting some updates on sasuke and/ or kages vs madara.



Blinx-182 said:


> Does Springtime of Youth *count as a latest chapter?*


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## 24 Hours (Dec 25, 2011)

Bee is capture?


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 25, 2011)

atenzor said:


> nah, it will be an entire tenten flashback chapter, showing us how come she is the strongest character ever


still better than a sakura chapter


----------



## Bringer (Dec 25, 2011)

Prediction

Tsunade picks up one of madara meteors and kicks it. She kicks it so hard it goes over Madara head and lands on the edo tailed beast.


----------



## Bonney (Dec 25, 2011)

Damn no spoilers. 
Anyway if Naruto gets a fair power-up, there will probably be no reason for Gai to go 8 gates, unless Naruto happens to still be too weak to beat Tobi and his jins. I really do hope we one day see the 8 gates all out.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 25, 2011)

System said:


> Anyway if Naruto gets a fair power-up, there will probably be no reason for Gai to go 8 gates, unless Naruto happens to still be too weak to beat Tobi and his jins. I really do hope we one day see the 8 gates all out.


From the indications that we've been getting, Naruto was too weak to beat Tobi and save Bee.

Sad, really. I did like Bee and his rhymes. They brought swag to the manga.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm wonder how Raikage will react to Bee getting captured. IIRC he left the battle to fight the Kin/Gin brothers (may have them wrong lol). He might do something similar here and go on a rampage. That would really put the alliance in a bad position.


----------



## Klue (Dec 25, 2011)

If Bee is captured and A finds out, I hope he rages on Naruto - would be pretty funny.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> If Bee is captured and A finds out, I hope he rages on Naruto - would be pretty funny.


Naruto ends up a small pile of goo beneath Raikage's fist. Raikage goes out to battle and soloes Tobi and the jins. The manga gets renamed RAIKAGE. A small part of every narutard on the forum dies in shock of the sheer awesomeness radiating from the manga.


----------



## Bonney (Dec 25, 2011)

Bee gets captured, Raikage finds out and heads over to help. Sasuke meets him in the middle of no-where. Raikage vs Sasuke rematch. Won't happen, but a rematch would be cool IMO.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 25, 2011)

System said:


> Bee gets captured, Raikage finds out and heads over to help. Sasuke meets him in the middle of no-where. Raikage vs Sasuke rematch. Won't happen, but a rematch would be cool IMO.



Sasuke would curbstomp him now that he can actually use his MS, so I wouldn't look forward to that. +it's a gimped A.


----------



## lain2501 (Dec 25, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Sasuke would curbstomp him now that he can actually use his MS, so I wouldn't look forward to that. +it's a gimped A.



LOl last encounter Sasuke didn't have one single chance to beat A, and only plot jutsu saved Sasuke, it was a no match at all, so it isn't sure that suddenly because Sasuke got EMS he would destroy him, your statement is ridiculous.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 25, 2011)

System said:


> Bee gets captured, Raikage finds out and heads over to help. Sasuke meets him in the middle of no-where. Raikage vs Sasuke rematch. Won't happen, but a rematch would be cool IMO.


Imagine the situation...
Something moving at 200km/h.
And you can't do nothing...
You gonna die!

Raikage gonna go and solo the manga. 



lol jk Sasuke and his EMS would wipe the floor with him.





Seraphiel said:


> Sasuke would curbstomp him now that he can actually use his MS, so I wouldn't look forward to that. +it's a gimped A.


Yep. Expect funny stuff to happen like Raikage exhausted etc. Sasuke always fights his opponents when they are exhausted. 





lain2501 said:


> LOl last encounter Sasuke didn't have one single chance to beat A, and only plot jutsu saved Sasuke, it was a no match at all, so it isn't sure that suddenly because Sasuke got EMS he would destroy him, your statement is ridiculous.


I like Raikage but I can still see him losing. It'd take Sasuke up to high end of his tier.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 25, 2011)

atenzor said:


> i think some trolling will happen... that's how Kishi roles these days...



These years...


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 25, 2011)

Gai is in this chapter! Satan is gonna cry! 
Bee gets captured! Raikage gonna go on rampage! 
Naruto can't go anything and lets all his friends get defeated! 
omg this chapter is going to be so _awesome_! 

I can see the angry complain threads from here


----------



## Phemt (Dec 25, 2011)

lain2501 said:


> LOl last encounter Sasuke didn't have one single chance to beat A, and only plot jutsu saved Sasuke, it was a no match at all, so it isn't sure that suddenly because Sasuke got EMS he would destroy him, your statement is ridiculous.



You're talking about the armless and almost legless Raikage? Haha.

Sasuke was limited to a rib-caged Susanoo, the 1st and weakest stage of Susanoo.

After that he proceeded to the skeleton stage, but instead of attacking Raikage and his team, he attacked the pillars, yeah PnJ.

EMS Sasuke has no limitations whatsoever, and if Tobi's promise to Raikage that he'll have a re-match is true, he's dead meat.

That is if Madara doesn't kill him first of course.


----------



## sagroth (Dec 25, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Gai is in this chapter! Satan is gonna cry!
> Bee gets captured! Raikage gonna go on rampage!
> Naruto can't go anything and lets all his friends get defeated!
> omg this chapter is going to be so _awesome_!
> ...



After the long wait and how absolutely certain everyone was that Naruto and Kyuubi would get a complete partnership this chapter, anything less and this forum is going to get really, really ugly.

As for me, I'm long past the point of hoping.


----------



## sagroth (Dec 25, 2011)

And if Bee does get captured, he ain't gonna die. Samehada will save his life after he loses his bijuu.


----------



## Phemt (Dec 25, 2011)

sagroth said:


> And if Bee does get captured, he ain't gonna die. Samehada will save his life after he loses his bijuu.



What purpose does Bee serve?


----------



## sagroth (Dec 25, 2011)

Sutol said:


> What purpose does Bee serve?



As of right now, an example for Naruto and the Kyuubi to emulate.

The very minute Hachibi mentioned the bijuus having emotion also, it became inevitable that they are going to be saved by Naruto also. Bee is the example of a true jinchuuriki partnership that is likely to be the gold standard in whatever perfect world Naruto is destined to create.


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Dec 25, 2011)

I guess it's up to naruto and kyuubi to do it on their own

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhoU7lINYxk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Phemt (Dec 25, 2011)

sagroth said:


> As of right now, an example for Naruto and the Kyuubi to emulate.



None of what you said prevents Bee from dying. If Hachibi gets extracted, Bee's story is done, and as of right now he's under Tobi's feet heavily wounded, so his end should be near.



sagroth said:


> The very minute Hachibi mentioned the bijuus having emotion also, it became inevitable that they are going to be saved by Naruto also.



What? You mean they're going to soften up to Naruto's TnJ like the Kyuubi did?

I'm afraid that's not factually possible. 

The Bijuu's are nothing but a portion of the Juubi's chakra, once the Juubi is revived, the Bijuu's will be no more.


----------



## sagroth (Dec 25, 2011)

Sutol said:


> None of what you said prevents Bee from dying. If Hachibi gets extracted, Bee's story is done, and as of right now he's under Tobi's feet heavily wounded, so his end should be near.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We'll see. Nothing's certain until it actually happens in the manga.


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Dec 25, 2011)

In the chapter this week no naruto at all  chapter focuses on the 5 kages and madara


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 25, 2011)

sagroth said:


> As of right now, an example for Naruto and the Kyuubi to emulate.
> 
> The very minute Hachibi mentioned the bijuus having emotion also, it became inevitable that they are going to be saved by Naruto also. Bee is the example of a true jinchuuriki partnership that is likely to be the gold standard in whatever perfect world Naruto is destined to create.


My theory: In the new world everyone will have a jin. Jin's won't be special if you're one too.

Fun fact: Juubi will have a personality too. I wonder how kindly it will take to being controlled by Tobi and how much resistance to control it will have. It may very well be uncontrollable. I also wonder how Tobi is going to seal it inside himself considering that he's running out of friends.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 25, 2011)

**I thought this battle would have lasted a lot longer than two to three chapters. Bee getting captured that easily is a big surprise. I thought they would have put up more of a fight, but it looks like Tobi really is as powerful as he makes out. (It's hard to believe a compulsive liar.)

It also seems like Naruto isn't doing much in this chapter. I don't know why though; he get's chakra from the kyuubi and then wastes it all. :sigh I guess some things haven't changed from part one.


----------



## SilenceOz (Dec 25, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> It also seems like Naruto isn't doing much in this chapter. I don't know why though; he get's chakra from the kyuubi and then wastes it all. :sigh I guess some things haven't changed from part one.



It's really starting to annoy me, Naruto should be a big driving force in this fight but he seems to just be getting slapped around like the new kid on the block.

I was hoping to see him how he was in the Muu and Raikage fights, Throwing Planetary Rasengans, Massive Summon busting Rasengans[like against Nagato's dog] Grabbing people and pulling them into a Rasengan Blender on his back, Dynamic entry-ing into the Zetsu clones,
And him Jumping infront of Temari and then into the sky to throw a FRS, that kind of showy Naruto.

But even with the Kyuubi powerup I dont know if the plot is going to let him.


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 25, 2011)

SilenceOz said:


> It's really starting to annoy me, Naruto should be a big driving force in this fight but he seems to just be getting slapped around like the new kid on the block.
> 
> I was hoping to see him how he was in the Muu and Raikage fights, Throwing Planetary Rasengans, Massive Summon busting Rasengans[like against Nagato's dog] Grabbing people and pulling them into a Rasengan Blender on his back, Dynamic entry-ing into the Zetsu clones,
> And him Jumping infront of Temari and then into the sky to throw a FRS, that kind of showy Naruto.
> ...



PIS

Shouldnt he be able to dodge all these guys, I mean their jinchuuriki in their V2, the hatred should be off the charts, so he should be able to sense that and dodge this with ease. And not to mention he can still throw rasenshurikens and stuff.

If he used all these together, i doubt he'd be hit so easily.


----------



## Zaeed (Dec 25, 2011)

I agree about Naruto being beaten around like he is currently. Also add the fact that a fresh full power Naruto would be able to use clones. But you'd think he wouldn't get trounced like he has for a while now.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 25, 2011)

SilenceOz said:


> It's really starting to annoy me, Naruto should be a big driving force in this fight but he seems to just be getting slapped around like the new kid on the block.
> 
> I was hoping to see him how he was in the Muu and Raikage fights, Throwing Planetary Rasengans, Massive Summon busting Rasengans[like against Nagato's dog] Grabbing people and pulling them into a Rasengan Blender on his back, Dynamic entry-ing into the Zetsu clones,
> And him Jumping infront of Temari and then into the sky to throw a FRS, that kind of showy Naruto.
> ...


One reason I can think of: Naruto is being made to look bad in the hopes that when the time comes for his next powerup we won't remember how awesome he was and it'll look great in comparison. I suppose the power-scaling is getting that bad that Kishimoto is hitting a brick wall in terms of how awesome he can make a character.





Whirlpool said:


> PIS
> 
> Shouldnt he be able to dodge all these guys, I mean their jinchuuriki in their V2, the hatred should be off the charts, so he should be able to sense that and dodge this with ease. And not to mention he can still throw rasenshurikens and stuff.
> 
> If he used all these together, i doubt he'd be hit so easily.


He . Unfortunately it's more common than one might think.





Zaeed said:


> I agree about Naruto being beaten around like he is currently. Also add the fact that a fresh full power Naruto would be able to use clones. But you'd think he wouldn't get trounced like he has for a while now.


Naruto is a genius when it comes to battle-strategy but he's also a little thick-headed at times. Also, IIRC he uses a jutsu that gets him out of the mouth (or he uses a jutsu after getting out of the mouth) and he loses all his chakra from that! What that could possibly be I have no idea. Oh Naruto, you never really learned chakra-conservation.

He's in a really bad place at the moment.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 25, 2011)

@ Golden Circle

So are you sure that the unconfirmed spoilers are true then? If so then I'm curious to see the chapter soon.Maybe there will be more things that there aren't in the spoiler...mmm...but if the spoiler is true then i wonder why kishi put the fox as cliffhanger then...it seemed that Naruto would have a new KCM or something...maybe it was only a teaser and the real deal will happen after Bee's capture.Maybe that will be the trigger...


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 25, 2011)

I doubt those spoilers were real, they dont even mention anything about Kyuubi just that Naruto is in 9tails chakra mode which is nothing new.
My prediction to the chapter is that Naruto will synchronize his powers with Kyuubi and turn the tied of the battle which will force Tobi to use his full Rinnegan/Sharingan powers next chapter .We might also get a glimpse of "That jutsu"


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 25, 2011)

Glutamminajr said:


> @ Golden Circle
> 
> So are you sure that the unconfirmed spoilers are true then?


atenzor said that lemon@naruchan is linked to Ohana and T. I believe him. Along with the ones posted in this thread, most of the 'unconfirmed' spoilers can be found here.



> If so then I'm curious to see the chapter soon.Maybe there will be more things that there aren't in the spoiler...mmm...but if the spoiler is true then i wonder why kishi put the fox as cliffhanger then...it seemed that Naruto would have a new KCM or something...maybe it was only a teaser and the real deal will happen after Bee's capture.Maybe that will be the trigger...


It was just a teaser; so much is happening that it has to happen later.





†_Camorra_† said:


> I doubt those spoilers were real, they dont even mention anything about Kyuubi just that Naruto is in 9tails chakra mode which is nothing new.
> My prediction to the chapter is that Naruto will synchronize his powers with Kyuubi and turn the tied of the battle which will force Tobi to use his full Rinnegan/Sharingan powers next chapter .We might also get a glimpse of "That jutsu"


Not everything can happen in one chapter. Development between Naruto and the Kyuubi takes time.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 25, 2011)

Ok, thanks for your answer. Well for now i will enjoy myself and consider them true too, then we'll see.Mmm...I wonder how tobi will capture Bee,I don't think that he will be in Hachibi's form...maybe he will return in human form because of lack of chakra...


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 25, 2011)

Glutamminajr said:


> Mmm...I wonder how tobi will capture Bee,I don't think that he will be in Hachibi's form...maybe he will return in human form because of lack of chakra...


I see where you're coming from. Fully-transformed Bee does seem a bit big. Maybe something happens to him. 

However, Tobi could just swallow Hachibi whole and prove to us how great and powerful he is. And suck the chakra out of Bee when he's trapped in the other dimension, rendering Bee unconscious.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 25, 2011)

Naa,come on Klue, it's Christmas! Let's these spoilers entertain us for now...then if they are fake..well...we will have talked about something in this thread other than X> Y or other off topic post.



> I see where you're coming from. Fully-transformed Bee does seem a bit big. Maybe something happens to him.
> 
> However, Tobi could just swallow Hachibi whole and prove to us how great and powerful he is. And suck the chakra out of Bee when he's trapped in the other dimension, rendering Bee unconscious.



Yeah maybe you're right but Tobi according to Kakashi has been using huge amount of chakra to control the jinchuuriki and their bijuu so i don't know if he wants to use more chakra for something like that...maybe Tobi will wait that Bee is in his human form again.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> Post proof that lemon@naruchan is linked to Ohana and T. Furthermore, prove that they passed along spoiler notes to him/her and him/her only.


Ask atenzor. I take the spoilers as they come. Roll with it or ignore them and miss out on the fun, that's your choice.





tkROUT said:


> LOL this thread. For 3 days some troll states he got spoiler and chats with his dupe(aztenor) and this thread reached ~700 posts!


It's 35 pages, and atenzor isn't a dupe. 

Oh, and thank you for accusing me of being a dupe. I should neg you for that rude post.





Glutamminajr said:


> Naa,come on Klue, it's Christmas! Let's these spoilers entertain us for now...then if they are fake..well...we will have talked about something in this thread other than X> Y or other off topic post.


^ I'm with this guy.



> Yeah maybe you're right but Tobi according to Kakashi has been using huge amount of chakra to control the jinchuuriki and their bijuu so i don't know if he wants to use more chakra for something like that...maybe Tobi will wait that Bee is in his human form again.


Now that you mention that, it's not really believable that Tobi could do such a feat. Human form of his prey would be a requirement.

_Unless_ he's a real chakra monster and swallows Hachibi whole. In that case, my respect of him would have gone up a few levels.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 25, 2011)

Harbour said:


> Who else believe in atenzor's words? Few times for two weeks he promoted the fake ohana's blog and that all. Dont be so naive.



Exactly, Ohana's blog was fake from the start.

On topic, i expect the chapter to start with Kyuubi and Naruto interaction.
Naruto might releasse the Seal which trapps Kyuubi which would break all chakra limits he had before. With the Kyuubi free he can not only use the Kyuubi chakra but Kyuubi's special abilities like chakra roar, enhances regeneration, enhanced durability, enhanced strength, change size.....etc
Chapter ends with Tobi and the Bijuu getting owned left and right similar to how SM Naruto owned Pain at the start of the battle.
Next chapters Tobi wont be holding back anymore, Naruto will have a tough time with the Rinnegan.


----------



## Escargon (Dec 25, 2011)

* no Tobi gets away without his mask broken. That would be way too lame. I gave c510 one chance. 

Cant Kakashi teleport Tobis mask away instead? I predict that. Really.


----------



## Klue (Dec 25, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Exactly, Ohana's blog was fake from the start.
> 
> On topic, i expect the chapter to start with Kyuubi and Naruto interaction.
> Naruto might releasse the Seal which trapps Kyuubi which would break all chakra limits he had before. With the Kyuubi free he can not only use the Kyuubi chakra but Kyuubi's special abilities like chakra roar, enhances regeneration, enhanced durability, enhanced strength, change size.....etc
> ...



Naruto having a tough time dealing with the Rinnegan sounds awesome.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> Naruto having a tough time dealing with the Rinnegan sounds awesome.



Yeah, Tobi probably can use both Sharingan and Rinnegan techniques similar to Madara which will give him the edge over Naruto in terms of hax.
We might also see other Rinnegan techniques that werent shown untill now.
I always hoped we would see the Rinnegan's trademark ability to control all elements 



Escargon said:


> * no Tobi gets away without his mask broken. That would be way too lame. I gave c510 one chance.
> 
> Cant Kakashi teleport Tobis mask away instead? I predict that. Really.



Tobi teleporting Bee sounds way to easy if you ask me. So far only fodders could get sucked in Tobi's dimension, every high level shinobi can avoid that shit with Shushin no jutsu.
Its also strange that Kakashi teleports Tobi's arm when his aim is way better then it was at the start of part2. Kakashi progressed from being barely able to focus on Deidara's arm to focusing on a high speed projectile fired by a chakra monster. 
Besides Tobi already told Kakashi its useless to use Kamui on him.


----------



## Bonney (Dec 25, 2011)

The level of spam in this thread is unreal.

Anyway, I do like the idea of this fight become reminiscent of Pain and Naruto. I'd love to see Naruto gaining full 9 tails power and just annihilating the paths in combat forcing Tobi to go absolutely all out. So I'm with you there, and a big fuck yes to seeing Rinnegan based elemental attacks. Hoping for it.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 25, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Exactly, Ohana's blog was fake from the start.
> 
> On topic, i expect the chapter to start with Kyuubi and Naruto interaction.
> Naruto might releasse the Seal which trapps Kyuubi which would break all chakra limits he had before. With the Kyuubi free he can not only use the Kyuubi chakra but Kyuubi's special abilities like chakra roar, enhances regeneration, enhanced durability, enhanced strength, change size.....etc
> ...


This would be nice.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 25, 2011)

This chapter is end of the year chapter, but also end of the volume chapter

And recently with War arc Kishi has been closing of each volume with a proper battle

Vol 55 ended with 7 swordsman defeated
Vol 56 ended with Team 10 defeating Asuma
Vol 57 ended with Naruto + Bee "defeating" Raikage
Vol 58 ended with with Naruto defeating Sandaime Raikage (also note this volume had 11 chapters instead of the usual 10, so Kishimoto (or editor) actually added the 11th chapter to give the volume the proper conclusion in terms of Sandaime vs Naruto)

So this being the end of vol 59, I can see Bee being captured and Tobi not coming back to the battlefield

So it would be Rikudou Jins vs Naruto/Kakashi/Gai


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 25, 2011)

We might also learn about the orgins of the 6 paths abilities. Originaly the Rinnegan's main atribute was the ability to wield all 6 chakra natures and the Rinnegan user could learn any jutsu.
What if Rikudou sennin created the 6 paths abilities himself and wrote down these techniques on some hidden scroll that would be passed down to future generations ?
Maybe the 6 paths abilities are realy like "hidden clan techniques" but can be learned only by someone possesing all 6 chakra natures(wind,water,earth,fire,lightning,Yin-Yang)


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 25, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> This chapter is end of the year chapter, but also end of the volume chapter
> 
> And recently with War arc Kishi has been closing of each volume with a proper battle
> 
> ...



As if Tobi would risk to loose a Bijuu in this battle, not gonna happen. 
One thing is certain though, Tobi has a bigger plot shield currently then both Naruto and Bee but he wont have an easy time with them. 
Yes i to think that Bee will get captured but at the end of the fight and Naruto will probably barely escape with Kakashi's help.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 25, 2011)

Imo by the end of this chapter, we'll get a hint @ Tobi's identity. IF Kyuubi surfaces anyhow, I expect him to interract with Tobi. Flashback or dialogue.


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 25, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Imo by the end of this chapter, we'll get a hint @ Tobi's identity. IF Kyuubi surfaces anyhow, I expect him to interract with Tobi. Flashback or dialogue.



That would make sense, after all Kyubi knows Tobi's identity:
yes,mangekyo sharingan makes kakashi Blind.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 25, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Imo by the end of this chapter, we'll get a hint @ Tobi's identity. IF Kyuubi surfaces anyhow, I expect him to interract with Tobi. Flashback or dialogue.



To me Tobi is just a Madara/Hashirama clone created similar to Zetsu but with far more advanced abilities.
As to Tobi's abilities, his space/time jutsu that comes from his eye is definetly an Uchiha ability but his body phasing ability might be a Senju thing.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 25, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> That would make sense, after all Kyubi knows Tobi's identity:
> yes,mangekyo sharingan makes kakashi Blind.



actually I am not 100% positive that he knows his identity.
But he seems to have an idea, or some info about who he might be.
Or he'll narrow down our list at the very least.

edit : 



†_Camorra_† said:


> To me Tobi is just a Madara/Hashirama clone created similar to Zetsu but with far more advanced abilities.



Yes, thats what I think as well.

So if Kyuubi mutters something in the lines of "you have identical chakra to madara, yet you aren't him."
That'd pretty much confirm it for me.

But some people would say that would also mean that he is Izuna. 

So I'd expect a more definitive explanation from Kyuubi.


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 25, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> actually I am not 100% positive that he knows his identity.
> But he seems to have an idea, or some info about who he might be.
> Or he'll narrow down our list at the very least.


Yup, fair enough.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Dec 25, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> This chapter is end of the year chapter, but also end of the volume chapter
> 
> And recently with War arc Kishi has been closing of each volume with a proper battle
> 
> ...



And after all that you come to the conclusion naruto will be iin danger depite all your findings reveal naruto/good guys gaining upper hand.

Just ignore the pattern eh .

I'll expect a smashed mask and some butthurt fans.


----------



## Phemt (Dec 25, 2011)

Only a fool would expect Tobi's mask to be smashed or taken off now.

This is something Kishi will want to keep secret as long as possible.

Tobi's identity will remain a secret till the end.


----------



## Blackberry90 (Dec 25, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Imo by the end of this chapter, we'll get a hint @ Tobi's identity. IF Kyuubi surfaces anyhow, I expect him to interract with Tobi. Flashback or dialogue.



I hope you are right. Im getting really impatient.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Dec 25, 2011)

I was thinking that would be kind of interesting  and clifhanger if in the next chapter an exausted Kakashi is almost about to die from an attack from a biju and is saved by Tobi. 
If that happends the mass baning, temporaly shut down of the forums and the mods going  will be more epic than when Itachi canceled edo out of no where and defeated Nagato. 
Do it Kishi


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 25, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Imo by the end of this chapter, we'll get a hint @ Tobi's identity. IF Kyuubi surfaces anyhow, I expect him to interract with Tobi. Flashback or dialogue.



I wouldn't count on anything about Tobi's identity being even hinted at with this chapter. It's already a given that there will be some major development/reveal with Naruto and the Kyuubi this time around. That along is enough big stuff for a single chapter, and if KB does indeed get captured as well, then there's no way in hell Kishi would add any Tobi hints on top of all of that. Only so many interesting/important things can happen in a single chapter.


----------



## Phemt (Dec 25, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> And you with only 36 posts is getting a neg from me, a guy that almost NEVER negs.
> 
> Ps On topic:
> 
> ...



Tobi already saved Kakashi by stopping the 5-tails from running onto him.

Kakashi thought Tobi lost control of it and was attacking Tobi instead, but the 5-tails was heading straight onto Kakashi and co.


----------



## Qwills (Dec 25, 2011)

If Naruto goes full nine-tails is there any chance that Tobi could use the Sharigan to control him?


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 25, 2011)

Qwills said:


> If Naruto goes full nine-tails is there any chance that Tobi could use the Sharigan to control him?



That shouldn't work since it isn't really Kyubi, it's just Naruto transformed into Kyubi. 

I doubt Tobi can do anything to control Kyubi now since it's sealed inside Naruto and especially since Kyubi implied that Naruto used the same seal that Rikudou Sennin himself used.


----------



## Phemt (Dec 25, 2011)

It's Kyuubi co-operating, so it is Kyuubi.

If Tobi tried he probably wouldn't succeed like he did in the past, but that's because he doesn't seem to possess the Mangekyo.

If he possessed the Mangekyo it'd be another story.


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 25, 2011)

Sutol said:


> It's Kyuubi co-operating, so it is Kyuubi.
> 
> If Tobi tried he probably wouldn't succeed like he did in the past, but that's because he doesn't seem to possess the Mangekyo.
> 
> If he possessed the Mangekyo it'd be another story.



Naruto would be in control so no, it wouldn't be Kyubi.


----------



## Phemt (Dec 25, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Naruto would be in control so no, it wouldn't be Kyubi.



You're acting as if the Kyuubi disappears just because he lends Naruto some control over him.

Naruto wouldn't be in full control. It's co-op.


----------



## Face (Dec 25, 2011)

Sutol said:


> It's Kyuubi co-operating, so it is Kyuubi.
> 
> If Tobi tried he probably wouldn't succeed like he did in the past, but that's because he doesn't seem to possess the Mangekyo.
> 
> If he possessed the Mangekyo it'd be another story.



More like he wouldn't succeed at all. The real Madara tried with his EMS and failed to take control of the kyuubi. The Kyuubi is a part of Naruto now.


----------



## SageRafa (Dec 25, 2011)

Like Bee said Perfect Jins are partners with their Bijuu, if Bee is in a Genjutsu Hachibi snaps him, if Hachibi is in a Genjutsu Bee will snap him. Naruto and Kyuubi will use the same or a very similar proccess because for Naruto to go 9 Tails he'll have to rip the seal from Kyuubi's cage and that will enable Kyuubi to interact "physically" with Naruto.


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 25, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Like Bee said Perfect Jins are partners with their Bijuu, if Bee is in a Genjutsu Hachibi snaps him, if Hachibi is in a Genjutsu Bee will snap him. Naruto and Kyuubi will use the same or a very similar proccess because for Naruto to go 9 Tails he'll have to rip the seal from Kyuubi's cage and that will enable Kyuubi to interact "physically" with Naruto.



Good point, if Tobi even tries to control either Naruto or Kyubi with genjutsu they can just break each other out of his control instantly.


----------



## Face (Dec 25, 2011)

Even if the Kyuubi is willing to get controlled by the sharingan, Naruto can always subdue him using Rikudou's seal.


----------



## Qwills (Dec 25, 2011)

Face said:


> More like he wouldn't succeed at all. The real Madara tried with his EMS and failed to take control of the kyuubi. The Kyuubi is a part of Naruto now.



Real Madara only tried summoning him and since he's sealed inside Naruto it didn't work. My question was more to the effect of Naruto transforming into the Kyuubi.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Dec 25, 2011)

Face said:


> More like he wouldn't succeed at all. The real Madara tried with his EMS and *failed to take control of the kyuubi*. The Kyuubi is a part of Naruto now.



*Well, that's not entirely true. Though Madara failed to actually summon the Kyuubi, the latter implied it could have helped him if it didn't want to cooperate with Naruto.*


----------



## Face (Dec 25, 2011)

^I see. 



Qwills said:


> Real Madara only tried summoning him and since he's sealed inside Naruto it didn't work. My question was more to the effect of Naruto transforming into the Kyuubi.



I don't think it changes anything. If Naruto's power is anything like Bee's then Naruto will still have control. The Kyuubi can choose to give Naruto his full chakra and Naruto can choose who is in control of the full tranformation.


----------



## Itachisaywat (Dec 25, 2011)

I hope bee gets captured


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 25, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I wouldn't count on anything about Tobi's identity being even hinted at with this chapter. It's already a given that there will be some major development/reveal with Naruto and the Kyuubi this time around. That along is enough big stuff for a single chapter, and if KB does indeed get captured as well, then there's no way in hell Kishi would add any Tobi hints on top of all of that. Only so many interesting/important things can happen in a single chapter.



Well, I am just pointing out the logical outcome. 
But yeah, there is the possibility of Kishimoto taking the troll route and completely ignore that Kyuubi and Tobi have a history.


----------



## Klue (Dec 25, 2011)

The Kyuubi cooperates with Naruto, vastly increasing his powers - Tobi responds by utilizing the Six Path powers himself.


----------



## RaidenisDead (Dec 25, 2011)

Shit seems like it's really getting close to a climax, in terms of the arc. I mean this is THE fight with Tobi. He's pulling out all of the bijuu and everything. Sasuke is on his way to the battle as well.


----------



## Klue (Dec 25, 2011)

Sasuke is probably heading to Konoha. Smart money says he'll run into Itachi.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Dec 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> The Kyuubi cooperates with Naruto, vastly increasing his powers - Tobi responds by utilizing the Six Path powers himself.



*Forget the Six Paths of Pain. Those have become pass?.

It's time for a new Rinnegan technique. *


----------



## atenzor (Dec 25, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *Forget the Six Paths of Pain. Those have become pass?.
> 
> It's time for a new Rinnegan technique. *



it's time for some Gedo Mazo to own some shinobi...


----------



## Klue (Dec 25, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *Forget the Six Paths of Pain. Those have become pass?.
> 
> It's time for a new Rinnegan technique. *



Indeed it is, but I'm aiming low.

Best to avoid setting myself up for disappointment, lol.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Dec 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> Indeed it is, but I'm aiming low.
> 
> Best to avoid setting myself up for disappointment, lol.



*That's true. If you have no expectations, then anything and everything will surprise you. *


----------



## Klue (Dec 25, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *That's true. If you have no expectations, then anything and everything will surprise you. *



Low aiming isn't a problem for me, but I don't have absolutely no expectations at all. I do hope to see something new - doujutsu related. Might as well, right? Tobi has to do something himself.

Even if it's Izanami, which I expect to be another Uchiha/Senju technique of the Sharingan. The power applying Rikudou's power of destruction.

Oh yes.


----------



## atenzor (Dec 25, 2011)

if tobi doesn't reveal his face, at least let's see his MS or EMS?


----------



## SageRafa (Dec 25, 2011)

And why should he have MS or EMS in the first place? Not sayin' he doesn't have it for sure but nothing indicates that he has it either. He controlled Kyuubi with a normal 3-Tomoe Sharingan after all.


----------



## atenzor (Dec 25, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> And why should he have MS or EMS in the first place? Not sayin' he doesn't have it for sure but nothing indicates that he has it either. He controlled Kyuubi with a normal 3-Tomoe Sharingan after all.



yea you are right... tobi is too BOSS, doesn't need MS/EMS


----------



## Klue (Dec 25, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> And why should he have MS or EMS in the first place? Not sayin' he doesn't have it for sure but nothing indicates that he has it either. He controlled Kyuubi with a normal 3-Tomoe Sharingan after all.



You don't think it's likely that his space/time powers, that are centered around his right eye, are signs of a Mangekyou Sharingan?


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Dec 25, 2011)

He doesnt actually have space/time powers its just a genjutsu that makes you think he disappeared to nowhere instantly while he is still around the area


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Dec 25, 2011)

*A short prediction:

The last five pages of this chapter, Kishimoto returns to the "Kage vs. Madara" battle. Our Gokage are slowly gaining the advantage against Edo Madara, and so the latter decides to equalize the clash of titans. 

Picking himself up, he widens his eyes, and his Susanoo upgrades to its final form. Its anterior eyes transform into the Rinnegan, and its posterior eyes morph into the Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan.

In Susanoo's hands...

are the Sword of Totsuka (right) and the Enton sword (left).*


----------



## Klue (Dec 25, 2011)

So Madara's Susanoo is simply a combination of Sasuke and Itachi's with added Rinnegan?


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Dec 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> So Madara's Susanoo is simply a combination of Sasuke and Itachi's with added Rinnegan?



*Indeed. 

Shared vision, a sealing sword, and a flaming sword. Could raise questions as to whether the items originally belonged to Sasuke and Itachi, or Madara.*


----------



## xXHancockXx (Dec 25, 2011)

Do you guys think we will see some pages of Gokage vs Madara? It would be amazing but I guess the chapter will just focus on Kyuubi and Naruto. :/


----------



## Talis (Dec 25, 2011)

xXHancockXx said:


> Do you guys think we will see some pages of Gokage vs Madara? It would be amazing but I guess the chapter will just focus on Kyuubi and Naruto. :/



It should have been better if Tobi teleports with his Jins to Madaras place and fight there against the whole alliance.


----------



## Klue (Dec 25, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *Indeed.
> 
> Shared vision, a sealing sword, and a flaming sword. Could raise questions as to whether the items originally belonged to Sasuke and Itachi, or Madara.*



Madara came before them, so....


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Dec 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> Madara came before them, so....



*So he did. 

I suppose the main point of the prediction was to illustrate the synthesis of two Mangekyou Sharingan into one glorious EMS. Though it could perhaps have been done with Izuna instead, now that I think about it. *


----------



## Lasker (Dec 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> You don't think it's likely that his space/time powers, that are centered around his right eye, are signs of a Mangekyou Sharingan?


Sasuke didn't have his MS when Itachi's Amaterasu attacked Tobi. Itachi proved us it is possible to transfer MS power into a random sharingan, besides Tobi was his mentor: Tobi might use this jutsu or a related jutsu.


----------



## xXHancockXx (Dec 25, 2011)

loool3 said:


> It should have been better if Tobi teleports with his Jins to Madaras place and fight there against the whole alliance.



Indeed. It would?ve been much more effective for the plot. But it was probably too complicated to draw so many characters at once.
I just hope that we will see some actions of the Gokage and Madara at the end of the year.


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 25, 2011)

Tobi/Jins vs Naruto/Kakashi etc is far more important than Kages vs Madara....but I'll still be pissed if most the fight is (Kages vs Madara) off paneled (but not too suprised)


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Dec 25, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *Indeed.
> 
> Shared vision, a sealing sword, and a flaming sword. Could raise questions as to whether the items originally belonged to Sasuke and Itachi, or Madara or Elder Son or Rikudou Sennin.*



Fixed



loool3 said:


> It should have been better if Tobi teleports with his Jins to Madaras place and fight there against the whole alliance.



Um, nope.  u wanna ruin the surprise of tobi's identity when the 2 brothers meet? besides that convo between them would be epic.   Kishi's saving that for later.


----------



## BlinkST (Dec 25, 2011)

Lemon posted something at the end of the page. 


> by _lemon_ @ 25 Dec 2011, 16:14
> ここに最新の情報と確認があります。これらの章のリリース前の最後のものになる、それが主要な ものでない限り、私から無料のアップデートなどが、オハナには良い情報源に更新する可能性があ ります
> 
> 章では、12月28日に約リリースされます
> ...


----------



## Klue (Dec 25, 2011)

Lasker said:


> Sasuke didn't have his MS when Itachi's Amaterasu attacked Tobi. Itachi proved us it is possible to transfer MS power into a random sharingan, besides Tobi was his mentor: Tobi might use this jutsu or a related jutsu.



Not sure what that has to do with what I said, honestly.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Dec 25, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> silenceofthelambs said:
> 
> 
> > *Indeed.
> ...



*Maybe even Rikudou Sennin, if you choose to take it back that far.  Who knows, it's likely that he developed all the legendary items (as you said), then used them in battle.

But if he created the Sword of Totsuka, why didn't he use it against the Jubi? Did it have some limitation we're currently unaware of? Did he bring it into existence after he defeated the Ten-Tails?*


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 25, 2011)

Google translate says something about Bee being captured at the end, maybe he might actually be captured hopefully.

But with real spoilers, google translate is never this accurate, it usually unreadable shit so I'm doubting it's real.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 25, 2011)

Google translate yields very vague yet interesting results


----------



## Lasker (Dec 25, 2011)

Hm sorry then Klue. I just wanted to say that it is not because Tobi seems to have MS power, such as space/time powers, that he really has a MS; indeed we have seen a jutsu which can transfer MS power into a random sharingan.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Dec 25, 2011)

*Google's translation fits the bill just a little too conveniently.

I'm thinking fake.*


----------



## Klue (Dec 25, 2011)

Anyone know what the "spoiler" says?


Anything about the mighty Rinnegan?


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Dec 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> Anyone know what the _supposed_ spoiler says?
> 
> 
> Anything about the mighty Rinnegan?



*No.

1. Chapter set to be released on December 28th.
2. Naruto and the Kyuubi finally become partners.
3. Tobi captures Killer Bee.
4. Kakashi attacks with Kamui.*


----------



## Fido (Dec 25, 2011)

> latest information and confirmation. last ones before the chapter release,
> no more updates, unless something major, Ohana might update with better spoilers
> 
> chapter will be released around december 28
> ...



mentor


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 25, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *Indeed.
> 
> Shared vision, a sealing sword, and a flaming sword. Could raise questions as to whether the items originally belonged to Sasuke and Itachi, or Madara.*


i think that the items dont really belong to them, they are part of susanoo itself, like a summon ;x


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Dec 25, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *Maybe even Rikudou Sennin, if you choose to take it back that far.  Who knows, it's likely that he developed all the legendary items (as you said), then used them in battle.
> 
> But if he created the Sword of Totsuka, why didn't he use it against the Jubi? Did it have some limitation we're currently unaware of? Did he bring it into existence after he defeated the Ten-Tails?*



everything, all the uchiha (Mangekyou), senju (mokuton), uzumaki (chakra chains) powers belong to Rikudou and his rinnegan.  

as for why it wouldn't be used against the jyubi, so many questions, so little answers.  Same reason why he would use/need the 5 treasures, we just don't have nuff info yt.  

but it was Izanagi who first used the sword of totskano (sealing sword), and yata's mirror was associated with Amaterasu goddess, and the 3 gods were born out of Izanagi's cleansing (ama, tsu, susa)  And I see Rikudou as a representation of Izanagi, the creator god, thus the 3 Mangekyou jutsus would be born out of/created by Rikudou's powers.   Whether he did it directly or not, but he was very much capable of using each of those powers with his rinnegan, all those are the powers of the gedou path.  But if it wasn't Rikudou who created the artifacts, it was definitely the elder son.  Who knows, maybe even tho he hated his younger brother so much, he still would've wanted to make sure that the younger would enjoy an eternal bliss if he were to be sealed by the elder.  

As for the spoilers, some1 plz ask this lemon guy to take pics with his cellphone.


----------



## Klue (Dec 25, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> i think that the items dont really belong to them, they are part of susanoo itself, like a summon ;x



Agreed Jeanne.

Susanoo users are probably equipped with their own unique design, with the potential for some weapons to randomly appear from time to time. But for the most part, every Susanoo is some what unique.

That's what I think.


----------



## takL (Dec 25, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Lemon posted something at the end of the page.



whatever no native jp can possibly make sense of it.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 25, 2011)

"ここに最新の情報と確認があります。これらの章のリリース前の最後のものになる、それが主要な ものでない限り、私から無料のアップデートなどが、オハナには良い情報源に更新する可能性があ ります

章では、12月28日に約リリースされます

遷移エラーが発生したと正確でなかった前に*スポイラー*が掲載、正しいものは次のとおりです。

ナルトと彼とナルトの話は、彼の力を共有し、完全な*ナインテイル*形式に変換、シールを削除され る

東美は、時間を無駄にし、さらに攻撃的になり、尾獣はこれまで以上に積極的になっていません

カカシはトビ、計画における戦略上カムイを使用して約ガイに話し、彼は再生成することができま す

*アフリカミツバチ*を捕獲し、彼を封印約トビの話 "

This spoiler is so fucking fake.

Try writing KILLER BEE into google translate. Look at the resulting katakana. Afurika mitsubachi. THAT, guys, is NOT how Killer Bee is written in japanese.

アフリカミツバチ
(africa mitsubachi)

Someone is using google translate to reverse translate.

I pointed out some other things marked in red. The use of "spoiler" instead of "bare". The use of "ninetails" instead of "kyuubi". Definitely fake.


----------



## shintebukuro (Dec 25, 2011)

Well, the spoiler is obviously bullshit. 

There's no reason why it would take a week for him to get "confirmation." We've been hearing about this shit since what, Wednesday?

And then he comes in with the "new" spoiler where he says the same exact thing we've been hearing for days.

EDIT:

Jesus Christ. "Nainteiru" to write "9 tails?" "Shiiru" to write "Seal?"

*That's 100% fake. 100 fucking percent.*


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> Agreed Jeanne.
> 
> Susanoo users are probably equipped with their own unique design, with the potential for some weapons to randomly appear from time to time. But for the most part, every Susanoo is some what unique.
> 
> That's what I think.



Thought that was obvious.

Sasukes Susanoo and his Actions in part 2 indicate he is the personification of Kagutsuchi in the Manga.
According to Myth when Kagutsuchi was killed by Izanagi deities were born from the blood.
Each deity fits to Sasuke.
eg: Takemikazuchi - Ujigami of Bowyers (Hence the Bow) and often identified as Futsunushi the Kami of Swords and lightning.
Or Nesaku and Iwasaku:



> The names of the two kami are thought to relate to the tremendous force of swords or the power of the kami of lightning (raishin), both of which have the power to "rend" (saku) rocks (iwa) and tree roots (ne).


spoilers

In other words:
Susanoo is unique for each user.
Sasukes one has a Bow which refers to Takemikazuchi.
Itachis has the 3 Imperial Regalia which refer to Amaterasus myth as the Regalia were in connection to how she hid in the Cave.
Also:
Kagutsuchi - born from Izanami
Amaterasu - born from Izanagi

Which leads us to their Oath of Izanami killing 1000 People daily and Izanami giving life to 1500.
Or more:
Sasuke - Kagutsuchi - Izanami - Evil
Itachi - Amaterasu - Izanagi - Good

So Susanoo has to be unique for each as its a symbolization of who they represent.

Meanwhile Madaras has 4 arms and 2 faces.
This could very well refer to "The Symposium".
Aristophanes refers to Humans having had 4 arms and 2 faces before Zeus split Humans apart out of fear of Power and in order to become "complete" again, Humans have to spend their lives looking for their other half.

Madara and his Susanoo might very well be the symbolization of this.
His soulmate was Izuna and he became "complete" by becoming one with him, by taking his Eyes.

Every Susanoo is the symbolization of something thus unique.

At least there is more than enough proof to show this.


----------



## Klue (Dec 25, 2011)

Not surprised but still disappointed by the fake spoiler. I was hoping that Naruto and the Kyuubi would finally sync, reveal something new, which would ultimately force Tobi to do the same.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> Not surprised but still disappointed by the fake spoiler. I was hoping that Naruto and the Kyuubi would finally sync, reveal something new, which would ultimately force Tobi to do the same.



Do not loose your hope, chances are that these things actually happen in the upcoming chapters.


----------



## Effections (Dec 25, 2011)

by hitsuke(/d?) @26 Dec 2011 ,00:43
status:unconfirmed

章開始NARUTO -568!! ナルト - は、フルモードになります
ナルト、ついに面の男と激突！！！
マダラマスクが壊れます
カカシは(!!?)を驚かせた
 蜂のないチャクラ
東美は何かを説明しています
トビ　クク?　なんならかつての名トビでもいいぞ　戦争の始まった今名前などどうでもいい?　マダラ?トビ ?好きに呼べ

トビ語
マダラと同じ顔？！ （！）

カブト：kukukuので、uはここです
イタチは何かを言う
その術召喚(?!!)
イタチは悪い状況になります！

サスケ：イタチ？！

終わりサーセイ

can someone translate and confirm?


----------



## GoDMasteR (Dec 25, 2011)

fake, bee is written with kanji.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 25, 2011)

Seiko said:


> Surely Tobi will die by Sasuke's hand.
> 
> Has Naruto even killed anyone before?



Sasuke wont beat tobi naruto will kishi has been comparing naruto and tobi and saying how one is light tobi darkness sasuke doea not fit here. Also kishi never shows sasuke kill some one big even danzou was still alive after being stabbed and uses the seal that was what endes up killing him. Naruto will beat tobi and he will either be converted killed overtaken by the juubi or sucide.


----------



## αce (Dec 25, 2011)

Google translate that. It's very bad but whatever. Something about Tobi's face. Something about Sasuke seeing Itachi.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 25, 2011)

Google translate says that Tobi has the same face as Madara and Sasuke and Itachi meet. Oh yea and Tobi now takes on the name of Jove. Just like 2 weeks ago. 

I'll wait for confirmation. It seems a little too random/unexpected for a fake though. Most of us know the pattern of Sasuke appearances well enough by now not to fake a spoiler where he appears twice in a row.



> NARUTO -568 chapter begins! Naruto - is in full mode
> Naruto Clash of the plane and finally a man! ! !
> Spotted a broken mask
> Kakashi is surprised (!!?)
> ...


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 25, 2011)

Effections said:


> by hitsuke(/d?) @26 Dec 2011 ,00:43
> status:unconfirmed
> 
> 章開始NARUTO -568!! ナルト - は、フルモードになります
> ...



I'll translate it for you:

F*CKING FAKE.

I'm unsure of the *. I don't understand the kanji.








No seriously that's so fucking fake just reading it will make you lose your virginity.

Edit: Pay attention to the red bolded parts.


----------



## Bonney (Dec 25, 2011)

According to the spoiler. Naruto goes full mode whatever that means, Tobi's mask breaking off and his face being same as Madara's, Itachi and Sasuke all in one chapter. Seems too good to be true. Not to mention Tobi's mask gets smashed straight away from that spoiler without a proper build up or it being a cliff hanger. Fake as hell.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Dec 25, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Google translate says that Tobi has the same face as Madara and Sasuke and Itachi meet. Oh yea and Tobi now takes on the name of Jove. Just like 2 weeks ago.
> 
> I want to believe this but I'll wait for confirmation.
> 
> ...



*It's certainly an exciting spoiler, but it's more than likely fake. Tobi's mask being shattered without any rising action to prepare us for it solidifies this spoiler's fabricated nature.*


----------



## Jirya (Dec 25, 2011)

> Naruto talks with nine tails and he will give him the powers to break seal, and transform fully into the full 9 tails mode
> 
> The tailed beasts getting more agressive than ever. Tobi doesn't want to waste time
> 
> ...



This is the spoilers according to my sources. What do you think, guys?


----------



## atenzor (Dec 25, 2011)

> 覆われた人は彼の隠された目の技術を明らかにさせます
> 
> どんな力が隠れますか。



translate        ?


----------



## dream (Dec 25, 2011)

Jirya said:


> This is the spoilers according to my sources. What do you think, guys?



I don't really trust those spoilers.  Naruto breaking the seal seems doubtful.


----------



## Jirya (Dec 25, 2011)

atenzor said:


> > 覆われた人は彼の隠された目の技術を明らかにさせます
> >
> > どんな力が隠れますか。
> 
> ...



The covered person (either Tobi or Kakashi) is showing some new techniques not seen before.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 25, 2011)

Wow. 

So "Naruto goes full Kyuubi Mode, Kakashi attacks Tobi, and KB is captured" is actually "Naruto talks to the Kyuubi, Kakashi talks about attacking Tobi and Tobi talks about KB getting capture"


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 25, 2011)

If that one is true, how do Kakashi and co. know that Tobi can regenerate unless they already attacked him? The only person who saw that firsthand was Minato  (unless he didn't notice that Tobi almost lost his hands) and he didn't exactly have time to go spread the word. Not even Konan/Fuu/Torune saw him re-attach or regrow limbs.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 25, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> If that one is true, how do Kakashi and co. know that Tobi can regenerate unless they already attacked him? The only person who saw that firsthand was Minato  (unless he didn't notice that Tobi almost lost his hands) and he didn't exactly have time to go spread the word. Not even Konan/Fuu/Torune saw him re-attach or regrow limbs.



That one was called out to be fake some time ago.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 25, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> That one was called out to be fake some time ago.



Naw this is referring to the newest one that came out 20 minutes ago. I was commenting on how it makes no sense because it's giving characters information that only the readers know, which is a common mistake in fake spoilers.


----------



## Talis (Dec 25, 2011)

I really hope Kakashi uses Kamui on Tobi, but please not on that arm again.


----------



## Talis (Dec 25, 2011)

Well the funny thing is, the most uncofirmed spoilers says that Bee is getting ''captured'' or Kakashi using Kamui so im expecting these 2 things actually happening next chapter,


----------



## Koi (Dec 25, 2011)

If there is one thing I don't want to happen right now, it's anything that will prevent Bee from being alive.


----------



## Neomaster121 (Dec 25, 2011)

Naruto transforms into the 9tails


----------



## SilenceOz (Dec 25, 2011)

Kyuubi is tricking Naruto, he wants to go full 9 tails so that way he can take full control again and screw up Tobi.

And then kill Hachibi to stop the Juubi

Well at least thats what im hoping now, have to make up my own scenario's because it doesn't seem we will ever get the chapter : (


----------



## Talis (Dec 25, 2011)

Neomaster121 said:


> Naruto transforms into the 9tails



And Kakashi is using Kamui?


----------



## Rama (Dec 25, 2011)

So Tobi can regenerate also?  Reminds me of Tsunade's power.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 25, 2011)

> Izanami new technology! End who has covered
> 
> Increases the power!
> 
> ...



This new one says Izanami? 

Even though it mentions Ohana I'm suspicious. It's so...random.

And does that mean that Tobi's about to win or that his end is nigh?


----------



## Bonney (Dec 25, 2011)

Is the new one really Ohana's post? This is getting rather exasperating.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 25, 2011)

420 deleted posts? Really?

_Yeah, this is closed._​


----------

